# موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

(  تاريخ الأقباط قبل الميلاد   )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2.htm  تاريخ مصر قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_21.htm  عصر الحرية عصر الفراعنة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1191.htm عصر الدولة الفرعونية المبكرة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1353.htm الأسرة الفرعونية الأولى فى الفترة بين 3100 ق.م إلى 2890 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1354.htm الأسرة الفرعونية الثانية فى الفترة ما بين 2890 ق.م إلى 2686 ق.م 

*************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1193.htm عصــــــــر الدول الفرعونية القديمــــة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1291.htm الأسرة الثالثة فى الفترة ما بين 2686 ق.م إلى 2613 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1292.htm لأسرة الفرعونية الرابعة فى الفترة ما بين 2613 ق. م إلى 2494 ق. م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1293.htm الأسرة الفرعونية الخامسة فى الفترة ما بين 2494 ق.م إلى 2345 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1294.htm الأسرة الفرعونية السادسة فى الفترة بين 2354 ق.م إلى 2181 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1295.htm الأسرة السابعة فى الفترة ما بين 2181 ق.م إلى 2040ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1350.htm الأسرة الثامنة فى الفترة ما بين 2181 ق.م إلى 2040ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1351.htm الأسرة التاسعة فى الفترة ما بين 2181 ق.م إلى 2040ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1352.htm الأسرة العاشرة فى الفترة ما بين 2181 ق.م إلى 2040ق.م

***************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1194.htm عصـــــر الدولة الفرعونية الوسطى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1296.htm الأسرة الحادية عشرة فى الفترة ما بين 2040ق.م إلى 1991 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1297.htm الأسرة الثانية عشرة فى الفترة ما بين 1991 ق.م إلى 1780 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1298.htm الأسرة الثالثة عشرة فى الفترة ما بين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1299.htm الأسرة الرابع عشرة فى الفترة ما بين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1300.htm الأسرة الخامس عشرة فى الفترة ما بين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1301.htm الأسرة السادس عشرة فى الفترة ما بين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1302.htm 

*****************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1195.htm عصـــــر الدول الفرعونية الحديثـــــــــــة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1303.htm الأسرة الثامنة عشر فى الفترة من 1575 إلى 1308 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1304.htm الأسرة التاسعة عشر فى الفترة ما بين 1308 ق. م إلى 1200 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1305.htm الأسرة العشرون فى الفترة ما بين 1200 ق.م إلى 1090ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1306.htm الأسرة الواحد العشرين فى الفترة ما بين 1090 ق.م إلى 945 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1307.htm الأسرة الثانية والعشرين فى الفترة ما بين 945 ق. م إلى 845 ق. م 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1308.htm الأسرة الثالثة والعشرين فى الفترة ما بين 845 ق. م إلى 721 ق. م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1309.htm الأسرة الرابعة والعشرين فى الفترة ما بين 721 ق. م إلى 712 ق. م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1310.htm الأسرة الخامسة والعشرين فى الفترة بين 712 ق. م إلى 654 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1311.htm الأسرة السادسة والعشرين فى الفترة من 654 ق. م حتى 525 ق . م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1312.htm الأسرة السابعة والعشرين فى الفترة  بين 525 ق . م إلى 404 ق. م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1313.htm الأسرة الثامنة والعشرين فى الفترة ما بين 404 - 399 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1314.htm الأسرة التاسعة والعشرين فى الفترة ما بين 380 - 399 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1315.htm الأسرة الثلاثين فى الفترة ما بين 343 - 380 ق.م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1316.htm الأسرة الواحد والثلاثين فى الفترة ما بين 332 - 343 ق.م



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1224.htm المكابيين يقودون اليهود للأستقلال 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_22.htm  الإحتلال اليونانى وعصر البطالمة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

( تاريخ الأقباط بعد الميلاد  )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_7.htm تاريخ مصر بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3.htm   الإحتلال الرومانى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4.htm  الإحتلال البيزنطى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_9.htm الأحتلال الأسلامى لمصر


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

(الإحتلال الرومانى لمصر )


المـــــــائة سنة الأولى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_3.htm   الإحتلال الرومانى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_23.htm المائة سنة الأولى من الإحتلال الرومانى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_372.htm ولاة اليهود الذين عينهم الأباطرة الرومان


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_373.htm مرقس رسول المسيح لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_27.htm  رفاة مرقس رسول المسيح إلى أرض مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_474.htm قسم الكلمات والخطب 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_374.htm الآباء البطاركة للكنيسة القبطية فى المائة سنة الأولى


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_375.htm قصة حيــــاة السيد المسيح


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_473.htm 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1225.htm بدعــــــــــــة أو هرطقة النيقولاويين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1226.htm بدعة أو طائفة أو شيعة الناصريين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1227.htm زعماء الهراطقة فى ذلك العصر : فالنتينوس الهرطوقى - بدعة كردون - بدعة مركيون البنطى - بدعة مرقس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1266.htm بدعة مونتانوس فى بلدة فريجية وأدعى فيها أنه الروح القدس
___________________________________________________________________

المـــــــائة سنة الثانية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_24.htm المائة سنة الثانية من الإحتلال الرومانى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_400.htm  شهداء وقديسى هذا العصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_401.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_402.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_403.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_404.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1852.htm المراكز الرسولية أو الكنائس الكبرى القديمة فى العالم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1853.htm تأسيس الكرسى الأورشليمى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1854.htm الكرسى الأنطــــــــاكى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1855.htm كرسى مار مرقس بالأسكندرية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1856.htm كرسى رومـــــــــــــــــــــــا 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1857.htm الرسل والزواج والرهبنة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_23.htm المائة سنة الأولى / أولاً : السلالة اليوليوكلودية من أوغسطس حتى نيرون / السلالة الفلافية من فسباسيان حتى دوميتيان

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1269.htm حالة البلاد السياسية والدينية والأجتماعية والأقتصادية فى المائة سنة الأولى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_372.htm ولاة اليهود الذين عينهم الأباطرة الرومان

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1826.htm مصر والأمبراطور فسباسيانوس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1827.htm ثورة اليهود فى الأسكندريـة بعد سقوط أورشليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1828.htm هيكل أونياس هيكل اليهود بمصـــــــــــــر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1845.htm نيرون الطـــــــــــــاغية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1846.htm حصار وخراب أورشليم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1847.htm أولاً : حصار أورشليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1848.htm ثانياً : ضيق اليهود فى الحصار

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1849.htm ثالثاً : ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك لا يتركون حجراً على حجر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1850.htm ابعاً : َيَقَعُونَ بِفَمِ السَّيْفِ ، وَيُسْبَوْنَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الأُمَم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1829.htm الأمبراطور دومتيانوس
________________________________________________________________

المـــــــائة سنة الثالثة - النصف الأول 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_25.htm المائة سنة الثالثة - الجزء الأول



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_289.htm مذبحة أخميم التى قام بها الرومان الوثنيين فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_290.htm الشهيد العظيم مرقوريوس أبى سيفين الإحتلال الرومانى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_327.htm مار مينا العجائبى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_328.htm الشهيدة دميانة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_329.htm الشهيد مار جرجس 
لإحتلال البيزنطى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_4.htm  الإحتلال البيزنطى لمصر

المـــــــائة سنة الثالثة - الجزء الثانى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1329.htm فهرس النصف الثانى من المائة سنة الثالثة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_28.htm المائة سنة الثالثة - الجزء الثانى 

مدرسة الأسكندرية أكبر جامعة فى العالم القديم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_355.htm مدرسة الأسكندرية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_29.htm بدعة آريوس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_330.htm البدع والهراطقة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_30.htm المائة سنة الرابعة من الإحتلال البيزنطى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_355.htm مدرسة الأسكندرية أشهر مدرسة مسيحية فى العالم المسيحى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_356.htm أثيناغوراس المدافع المحامى  الفليسوف المسيحى أثيناغوراس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_357.htm  بنتينــــــــــــــــــــــــــوس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_358.htm أكلمنضس الأسكندرى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_591.htm العــــــــــــــــــــلامة أوريجــــــــــــــانوس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1228.htm حياة ونشأة أوريجانوس أشهر علامة القبطى فى التاريخ

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1229.htm  شهداء من مدرسة الإسكندرية الشهيد بلوتارخوس الشهيد سيرينوس الشهيد هيراكليدس , والشهيد هيرو , الشهيد سيرينوس - الشهيدة هيريس , الشهيدة بوتامينا وأمها مارسيلا الشهيد باسيليدس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1230.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1231.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1232.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_592.htm من هو العلامة ديديموس الضرير؟

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_713.htm التاريخ الحديث للكلية الإكليريكية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1177.htm كنيسة قديمة أثرية تكتشف حديثاً فى أسرائيل

 _______________________________________________________________

المـــــــــــائة سنة الرابعة 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_390.htm العثور على أجساد رهبان شهداء فى برية النقلون بالفيوم يمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_29.htm المجــــــــــــــامع الكنسية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_523.htm المجمع المسكونى الأول 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_524.htm المجمع المسكونى الثانى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_525.htm مجمع أفسس الأول المنعقد سنة 431 م المجمع المسكونى الثالث 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_526.htm  المجمع المسكونى الرابع هو مجمع أفسس الثانى عام 449م 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_527.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_697.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_698.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_699.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_700.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_701.htm ملوك الفرنجة ومقاومة الإسلام - فشل الوحدة الدينية بسبب روما 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_392.htm المجمع المسكونى الثالث 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_393.htm بدعة نسطور

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_394.htm المجمع الرابع المسكونى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_395.htm بدعة أوطاخى 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1052.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1322.htm مار أفــــــــــرآم السريانى / قيثارة الروح القدس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1323.htm القديسة مريم القبطية التائبة والعابدة السائحة فى البرارى والوديان - ألمصدر الذى أخذ منه المسلمين قصة رابعة العدوية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1324.htm القديس الأرثوذكسى نيقولاوس / بابا نويل - سانتا كلوز
_______________________________________________________________

المــــــائة سنة الخامسة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_31.htm  الإحتلال البيزنطى المائة سنة الخامسة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_405.htm الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى ثالث عشر الرسل الأطهار

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_397.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_398.htm

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_399.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_406.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_407.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_408.htm 

________________________________________________________________
المــــــائة سنة السادسة  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_283.htm الإحتلال البيزنطى المائة سنة السادسة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_410.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_411.htm

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_412.htm

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_413.htm 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_33.htm ألآثار المسيحة وإرتقاء الفنون فى فترة الحكم البيزنطى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_34.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_45.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_46.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_283.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1012.htm كنائس ذات إيمان واحد

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1192.htm التـــــاريخ الحديث لأريتريا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

نظرا لكثرة موضوعات تاريخ الإحتلال الإسلامى لمصر الإستيطانى فقد خصص الموقع صفحة فهرس لكل عائلة أو طائفة حكمت مصر  
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2360.htm عناوين لأحداث هامة فى التاريخ الإسلامى قبل غزو العرب مصـــر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2607.htm خريطة توضح مكان القبائل العربية فى بلاد العرب وأديانها المختلفة المسيحية واليهودية والمجوسية والوثنية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1523.htm صفحة فهرس خاصة بأحداث تاريخ غزو وإحتلال العرب المسلمين القريشيين لمصر فى عصر الخلفاء الراشدين - أبو بكر أبن ابى قحافة - عمر بن الخطاب - عثمان بن عفان - على بن أبى طالب

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5.htm غزو وإحتلال العرب القريشين المسلمين لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1817.htm  ملخص زمنى وتاريخى لأحداث الغزو العربى الأسلامى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1524.htm فهرس إحتلال عائلة الأمويين الإسلامى (عرب مسلمين قريشيين) لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_10.htm غزو وإحتلال عائلة ألأمويين (عرب قريشيين) المسلمين لمصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1525.htm فهرس إحتلال عائلة العباسيين الإسلامى (عرب مسلمين قريشيين) لمصر - الخلافة العجمية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_11.htm غزو وإحتلال عائلة العباسيين (عرب قريشيين) المسلمين لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1527.htm ولاة مصر المسلمين أثناء خلافة الأسرة العباسية - شبة المستقلين - من العبيد وهم جنس غير عربى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_89.htm مصر والحكم الطولونى -  مصر والحكم الإخشيدى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1526.htm إحتلال عائلة الفاطميين الإسلامى (عرب مسلمين - شيعة) لمصر مع وجود خلافة عباسية فى بغداد (سنة)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_90.htm غزو وإحتلال عائلة الفاطميين (عرب قريشيين) المسلمين لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_112.htm إحتلال الأسرة الأيوبية السنية فى مصر تحت خلافة بنى العباس فى بغداد 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1528.htm غزو وإحتلال عائلة الأيوبيين (ليسوا عرباً ) المسلمين لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_113.htm مصر والحكم المملوكى الإسلامى - حكم العبيد البيض لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_610.htm عصــــــر حكم الممــاليك البحرية على المسلمين


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1530.htm الأحتلال العثمانى الأسلامى (سنيين) لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1721.htm الأحداث التاريخية للأحتلال العثمانى لمصر / تاريخ الجبرتى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_133.htm الأقباط فى عصر الأحتلال العثمانى لمصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1531.htm الإحتلال الفرنسى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_772.htm نابليون بونابرت يقوم بغزو مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_806.htm الجنرال كليبر يقود الجيش الفرنسى فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_811.htm الجنرال الفرنسى المسلم مينو 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1534.htm عودة الإحتلال العثمانى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1532.htm حكم أسرة محمد على لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_134.htm الحكم الملكى المستقل لمصرى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1533.htm ثورة 52 يوليو وحكم الجمهورية الأسلامية لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_135.htm الحكم الجمهورى الإسلامى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_182.htm الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2293.htm إعدام صدام حسين رئيس العراق

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1784.htm المتحف الإسلامى بالقاهرة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2294.htm مقار وعواصم الخلافة الإسلامية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2295.htm الآثار النبوية / تركة محمد صلم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1535.htm أعادة إفتتاح دار الكتب بالقاهرة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_644.htm الوظــــائف فى الدولـــــة الإسلامية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_885.htm  هل أعتنق شيخ الأزهر المسيحية ؟ لماذا أعفى شيخ الأزهر الدكتور محمد الفحام من منصبة ؟  سؤال لا يستطيع المسلمين تفسيرة ولكن يملك المسيحيين الإجابة عليه

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2314.htm خرافة أسمها الخلافة الإسلامي

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2370.htm الخلافة والمــــوالى - زواج الموالى والهجين - إذلال الموالى فى الحياة العامة - محاولة من الموالى الإنتساب إلى العرب فى خلافة الأسرة العباسية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2372.htm قتل الخليفة هو أسرع طريقة للجلوس مكانه

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2371.htm فساد الخلفــــاء 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1167.htm النظام الإدارى فى الخلافة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2294.htm مقار وعواصم الخلافة الإسلامية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الإحتــــــــــــــلال العربى الإســــــــــــــــلامى القريشى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_9.htm الأحتلال الأسلامى لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5.htm غزو وإحتلال العرب المسلمين لمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_10.htm الإحتلال الأموى إحتلال عائلة معاوية لأبى سوفيان مصر بإرساله جيش بقيادة عمرو بن العاص

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_11.htm الإحتلال العباسى - الخلافة العجمية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_89.htm ولاة مصر المسلمين - شبة المستقلين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_90.htm إحتلال عائلة الفاطميين لمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_112.htm إحتلال الأسرة الأيوبية السنية فى مصر تحت خلافة بنى العباس فى بغداد

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_113.htm مصر والحكم المملوكى الإسلامى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_133.htm  إحتلال آل (الأسرة) العثمان التركية لمصر - السلطان سليم الأول والإحتلال المملوكى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_726.htm الإحتلال الفرنسى لمصر أثناء الإحتلال العثمانى والإحتلال المملوكى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_134.htm الحكم الملكى الإسلامى المستقل فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_135.htm الجمهوريات الإسلامية المستقلة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_885.htm تاريخ شيوخ الأزهر - أعتناق الشيخ الفحام شيخ الأزهر المسيحية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الحروب الصليبية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_281.htm كيف قامت الحروب الصليبية ؟ المسلمون يشعلون نار الحروب الصليبية لأن الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله أمر بهدم كنيسة القيامة وقتل 30 ألف مسيحى وهدم 30 ألف كنيسة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الأقباط والشريعة الإسلامية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_13.htm الأقباط والشريعة الإسلامية فى خلال 1425 سنة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_233.htm عنصرية الشريعة الإسلامية - خطورة أعادة العمل بالشريعة الإسلامية العنصرية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_234.htm الـــــجـزية – الـــــخـراج – الــــنـفـقـات المسلمون يخالفون نصوص المعاهدات - الشريعة تلزم الذميين بأرتداء ملابس مهيتة لإذلالهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_235.htm الجهاد فى الشرع الإسلامى - المرتدون - قرار إلغاء اللغة إستعمال اللغة القبطية وقطع لسان القبطى الذى يتكلم بها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_292.htm أورشليم والصلح مع الغزاة العرب المسلمين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_236.htm قسم القوانين العنصرية التى أستعملت لأذلال الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_237.htm الخط الهمايونى وبناء الكنائس فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_291.htm ماذا ذكر القرطبى شيخ مفسرى القرآن عن الجزية ؟

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_894.htm الإســــــــــــلام أول من أبتدع التطهير العرقى - بإخلاء الأرض وإغتصاب العرض


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الجـــــــــــــزية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_234.htm الجزية والنفقات التى أخذها الله إلاه الإسلام ليترك أهل الكتاب 

على دينهم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_645.htm معنى الجـــــــــزية - كيف نهب العرب المسلمين الشعوب؟  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_646.htm مقاومة الأقباط السلبية بعدم دفع الجــزية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_647.htm العرب المسلمين يسرقون الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_648.htm هل مصر فتحت عنوة؟

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_649.htm الجزية التى دفعها الأقباط للإحتلال العثمانى الإسلامى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_650.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_652.htm مــاذا قال القرطبى عن الجــزية؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

إضطهاد الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين للأقليه العددية للأقباط المسيحيين فى الحياة اليومية ومن المسلمين العاملين فى الحكومة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_14.htm الإضطهاد الإسلامى الدينى الدموى فى مصر



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_242.htm إضطهاد الدولة والحكومة للأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_249.htm الدولة تعيق بناء الكنائس وترميمها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_250.htm معنى الإضهاد فىالشريعة الإسلامية فى دستور مصر أن القوانبن المطبقة هى لإذلال الأقباط وسحب المواطنة المصرية منهم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_251.htm الحكومة فى مصر تزور تعداد الأقباط فى الأحصاء الحكومى العام وتزور الدولة أيضاً فى بطاقات الهوية التى تصدرها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_252.htm استيلاء الدولة على أملاك الأقباط بعد الثورة وأوقاف واملاك الكنيسة القبطية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_253.htm إبعاد الأقباط عن المناصب القيادية الهامة فى الوظائف العليا وعدم توافق نسبتهم فى أعمال الحكومة بصفة عامة مع نسبتهم العددية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_254.htm التوجية الإعلامى الإسلامى للدولة يتجه إلى إيذاء مشاعر الأقباط وسبهم فى مختلف أبواق الدعاية والإعلام المملوكة للدولة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_255.htm لا توجد عدالة فى مصر للأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_256.htm إضطهاد الدولة فى التعليم وعدم حصول الأقباط
 على مناصب فى هيئات التعليم الجامعية أو فى المناصب العليا فى المدارس أو وزارة التربية والتعليم
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_257.htm عزل الأقباط فى الحياة البرلمانية نتيجه نهائية ومحصلة للعنصرية المتكاملة للدولة شعبياً وحكوميأ

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_243.htm البلد بلد أبونا والغرب بيطردونا 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_244.htm أقباط المهجر وقضية إضطهاد الأقباط بمصر والخارج

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_246.htm الحكومة تحاول تلويث سمعة المسيحية فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_247.htm مصلحة الأحوال المدنية تقوم بتزوير ديانة المسيحين إلى مسلمين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_258.htm مـــركز الكلمة يطالب بحقوق مواطنه للأقباط متساوية مع المسلمين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_248.htm العصابات الإسلامية فى مصر وضرب أقتصاد مصر وسمعتها الدولية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_303.htm إعتناق المسيحية جريمة فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_409.htm ترميم الكنائس وحكومة مصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_304.htm العصابات والحزب الوطنى الحاكم بمصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_490.htm الإضطهادات المتفرقة التى أبتلى بها الأقباط من الإسلام 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_878.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_879.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_880.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

أمـــــــــــــــــــــــن الدولــــة والبوليس  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_243.htm أمـــــــــــــــــــــــن الدولــــة والبوليس  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_659.htm البوليس فى مصر يقتل كـــــــــاهن وأثنين من الشمامسة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_660.htm البوليس فى مصر يهدم كنيسة بشبرا الخيمة ويعتدى على كاهنها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_661.htm محافظ فى مصر يأمر بهدم كنيسة قبطية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_662.htm قتل نفس بريئة بمسدس حكومى وضرب المسيحيين وحرق كنيسة فى قرية لواته مركز الباجور بالمنوفية أمام أنظار البوليس وأمن الدولة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_663.htm القانون الميت الذى تريد ان تصدره مصر لتنظيم بناء دور العبادة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_826.htm قتل كاهن قبطى ببيروت بحوادث الطرق المشهورة فى مصـــــر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_833.htm جيش مصر يهاجم مركز بطمس للمعوقين - جيش مصر يهدد مركز المعوقين بعد قتله شاباً مسيحياً قبطياً فى الإعتداء رقم 9 آخر أعتداء له على المركز  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_834.htm البوليس يهاجم دير الشهيد الأنبا جورج الأسقف الذى ذبحة المسلمين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_835.htm العصابات الإجرامية فى منطقة المرج تستولى على أرض مملوكه للكنيسة وتبنى أساس لجامع والجهات الحكومية وأمن الدولة تتضامن معها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_842.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_843.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_844.htm 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_244.htm إعتداء المسلمين على الأقباط - معنوياً وبدنياً (قتل) وسلب ونهب ممتلكاتهم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الفتيات والنساء القبط والذئاب البشرية الإسلامية وعصابات المسلمين الحكومية


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_245.htm الفتيات والنساء القبطيات والذئاب البشرية الإسلامية وعصابات المسلمين الحكومية يختطفون الفتيات والنساء القبطيات ويغتصبوهن إختطاف 5000 فتاة قبطية ويدمرون المجنمع المسيحى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_480.htm الأم وفـــــــــــــــــــاء

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_481.htm القصة الكاملة لهايدى والوحوش الضارية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_482.htm ألمسلمين وأختطاف الرجال قصة فادى كاملة - صراع البوليس وأمن الدولة مع القضاة فى داخل المحاكم المصرية - محاولة بيع كليته فى ليبيا  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_488.htm أشهر حالات إختطاف بنات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_489.htm أمن الدولة يختطف فتاتين قبطيتين دكتورتين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_629.htm أمن الدولة يختطف فتاة ذاهبه لتترهبن 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_633.htm  ألمسلمون وأختطاف الفتيات القاصرات فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_634.htm المسلمين يقتلون أطفال قرية منقطيم لأنهم يريدون أن يصلوا فى كنيستهم منذ 1977

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_655.htm المسلمون يجبرون مسيحية متزوجه من مسيحى بالزواج العرفى من مسلم بدون تاريخ

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_654.htm مذكـــــــــــرات شيطـان اعترافات عضو جمعية شرعية سابق قام بأسلمة عدد من الفتيات المسيحيات أحمد عوني شلقامي - مسلم سابق شاهد حسين الشافعى زعيم التنظيم السرى الحكومى 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_668.htm الفريسة الأولى للشيطان 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_669.htm  ترجمه باللغة الإنجلزية لمذكرات شيطان The Confession of an Ex-Devil
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_670.htm العصابات الحكـــومية الإجـــرامية فى مصر تخطف طفلة عمرها 13 سنة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_676.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_677.htm المسلمون يلقون ماء النار (الأحماض المركزة الحارقة) على فتيات الأقباط ويشوهون وجوههن لأنهن رفضن اعتناق الإسلام 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_678.htm أختطاف سيدة مسيحية متزوجة بواسطة محجبة وأغتصابها لمدة أسبوع فى حى شعبى بمدينة الإسكندرية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_679.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_686.htm بلطجى يخطف سيدة قبطية وام لطفلين ويقول : أنا معايا الحكومة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_687.htm رائد فى القسم يزور المحاضر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_688.htm إنتشارعصابات الخطف شبه الحكومية فى الإسكنــــــــدرية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_819.htm صاحب مصنع تيد لابيدوس سابقاً، الشركة العالميّة للملابس الجاهزة حالياً بالسادس من اكتوبر يتزعم عصابة إسلامية لخطف البنات المسيحيات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_820.htm فتاة قبطية تخطف بواسطة كونستابل مطرود من البوليس المصرى والبوليس يغطى على عملية الخطف ويتلاعب يمشاعر أبيها الفقير
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_821.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الحكومة تشجع تلويث سمعة المسيحية بمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_246.htm المسلمون يلوثون سمعة المسيحية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_767.htm إنتاج فيلم يلوث سمعة المسيحية فى مصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_768.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الحكومة وأمن الدولة وعصابات الإرهاب يلوثون سمعة مصر الدولية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_248.htm العصابات الإسلامية فى مصر وضرب أقتصاد مصر وسمعتها الدولية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_665.htm قتل السياح فى شرم الشيخ وطـابا

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_666.htm الجماعات الإسلامية تقوم بإنفجارين إنتحارين فى قلب العاصمة المصرية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_683.htm أمن الدولــــــــة رحماء على المسلمين أشداء على الكفــــار والغرباء جريمة بشعة تقوم بها أجهزة أمن الدولة المصرى بقتل لاجئين السودانيين


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_247.htm فتوى أبن تميمة وبناء الكنائس 


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_258.htm اللجنة التشريعية الإسلامية الإخوانجية وإيقاف كاهن 

 مـــركز الكلمة يطالب بحقوق مواطنه للأقباط متساوية مع المسلمين ويرفع قضايا للمطالبة بنفس المبلغ الذى تدفعه الدولة للأزهر والأنشطة الإسلامية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

عصابات مصر الإجرامية الإسلامية وأذنابها فى العالم يضربون إقتصاد مصر وسمعتها http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_248.htm العصابات الإسلامية فى مصر وضرب أقتصاد مصر وسمعتها الدولية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_664.htm قتل 58 سائحا عملاً شيطانيا لا ينص عليه دين سمائى 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_665.htm كتب أم قنابل ومتفجرات طــابا يا بوليس مصر -كل هذه الأسلحة والمتفجرات بالقرب من أقامة رئيس جمهورية مصر .. يا بوليس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_666.htm الجماعات الإسلامية تقوم بإنفجارين إنتحارين فى قلب العاصمة المصرية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_683.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_684.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_685.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الأساليب التى تتبعها الحكومة وعصاباتها مع من يعتنق المسيحية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_303.htm إعتناق المسيحية جريمة فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_761.htm مصرى يترك الإسلام ويعتنق المسيحية فبودعوه مستشفى المجانيين  الخانكة للأمراض العقلية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_762.htm محاولة المتنصرين للحصول على حقوقهم الإنسانية الضائعة فى مصر بالتزوير 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_763.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_764.htm أمن الدولة فى القاهرة يقبض على الشيخ بهاء الدين أحمد حسين العقاد شيخ مسجد الطالبية لأعتناقة المسيحية ويستجوب بواسطة طارق عبد الشكور رئيس النيابة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_765.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_866.htm هل أعتنقت الفنانة سعاد حسنى المسيحية ؟ 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_867.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_868.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

ترميم الكنائس وحكومة مصرhttp://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_409.htm ترميم الكنائس وحكومة مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_869.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_870.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_871.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_872.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_873.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

مجزرة الكشح

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_12.htm مجزرة الكشح جريمة عنصرية ضد المسيحيين والمسيح ذاته ساهم فيها كل مسلم فى مصر سواء أكان يعمل فى الحكومة أو من الشعب بالفعل أو الإعلام أو القانون ولم يأخذ الأقباط عدالتهم بسبب هذا التواطئ أما الساكتين عن الحق فهم شياطين خرس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_192.htm    اللجنة الأمريكية للحرية الدينية تتقصى الإضطهاد الدينى فى مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_340.htm المسلمون يقتلون القبطية نعمة ملاك شفيق فى مصر - أحدث طريقة يخترعها بوليس مصر لقتل الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_193.htm  شهداء الكشح الواحد والعشرين   

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_531.htm شيبوب القبطى المظلوم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_532.htm الشهيدة بونا القمص جبرائيل من شهداء الكشح

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_533.htm الشهيد وائل الضبع ميخائيل حبيب من شهداء الكشح 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_534.htm من شهداء الكشح الشهيد وهيب جرجس حنا  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_535.htm الشهيد عاطف عزت زكى
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_536.htm الشهيدة سامية عبد المسيح محروص

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_537.htm الشهيد عبد المسيح محروص أسكندر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_538.htm الشهيدة ميسون غطاس فهمى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_539.htm الشهيد عادل غطاس فهمى
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_540.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_541.htm الشهيد رفعت فايز عوض فهمى دير النغاميش

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_542.htm الشهيد تادرس لوندى تادرس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_543.htm الشهيد ناصر تادرس لوندى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_544.htm الشهيد معوض شنودة معوض

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_784.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_785.htm الشهيد مهران لبيب شنودة
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_786.htm الشهيد ممدوح نصحى صادق
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_787.htm الشهيد حليم فهمى مقار
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_788.htm الشهيد زكريا حليم فهمى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_789.htm الشهيد عمدان ظريف قديس
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_790.htm الشهيد جابر سدراك سعيد

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_791.htm الشهيد رفعت زغلول جابر سدراك
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_792.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

تاريخ حياة مشاهير وعظماء وقديسى وشهداء القبط 
أولا : مشـــــــــــاهير - عظمـــــاء الأقباط  



المائــــة سنة الأولى 1- 100 م :



المـــائة سنة الثانية : 101 - 200 م:


المـــائة سنة الثالثة 201 - 300 م :



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_399.htm القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي الشهيد كاتب سير الشهداء

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2002.htm الشهيدين القديسين أباكير ويوحنا


المـــائة سنة الرابعة 301 - 400 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_946.htm  المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصرى - 264 - 340 م 


المـــائة سنة الخامسة 401 - 500 م :


المـــائة سنة السادسة 501 - 600 م :



مشاهير وعظماء القبط وغيرهم فى عصر الغزاة العرب المسلمين 





المـــائة سنة السابعة 601 - 700 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_940.htm يوحنـــــــــــا النيقاوى أسقف نقيوس


المـــائة سنة الثامنة 701 - 800 م :



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_732.htm القديس يوحنا الدمشقى 676 -748 م الذى كتب كتباً ضد المسيحية البيزنطية والأســـلام 


المـــائة سنة التاسعة 801 - 900 م :


المـــائة سنة العاشرة 901 - 1000  م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_941.htm  الأنبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين



المـــائة سنة الحادية عشرة 1001 - 1100م :


المـــائة سنة الثانية عشرة 1101 - 1200 م :


المـــائة سنة الثالثة عشرة 1201 - 1300 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_724.htm الأنبا بولس البوشى أسقف مصر القديمة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_723.htm المعلم غالى كبير عائلة غالى الشهيرة فى السياسة المصرية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_770.htm إبراهيم الجوهرى سلطان القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_722.htm سيرة المعلم جرجس جوهرى عميد الأقباط



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1456.htm الكاهن العلامة أبن البركات الشهير بإبن كبـــر



المـــائة سنة الرابعة عشرة 1301 - 1400 م : 



المـــائة سنة الخامسة عشرة 1401 - 1500 م :



المـــائة سنة السادسة عشرة 1501 - 1600 م :



المـــائة سنة السابعة عشرة 1601 - 1700 م :



المـــائة سنة الثامنة عشرة 1701 - 1800 م :


المـــائة سنة التاسعة عشرة 1801 - 1900 م :


المـــائة سنة العشرين 1901 - 2000 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_564.htm  الإرشيدياكون فرنسيس العتر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_569.htm الارشيديــــــــــــــاكون حبيب جرجس قائد النهضة الحديثة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_954.htm الأثرى كمال الملاخ مكتشف مراكب الشمس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_301.htm القديس أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_191.htm الدكتور بطرس غالى السكرتير السابق للأمم المتحدة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_953.htm

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_927.htm بطرس غالى باشـــــــــــــــــا  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1138.htm العلامة يسي‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏المسيح 1898-1959‏م

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_945.htm  المؤرخ القس منسى يوحنا

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_943.htm تاريخ الأمه القبطيه وكنيستها تأليف ا.ل.بتشر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_942.htm  أقباط ومسلمون تأليف دكتور/ جاك تاجر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1234.htm الفنان‏ ‏التشكيلي‏ ‏القبطى سعد‏ ‏متري‏ ‏باقته

___________________________________________________________________

ثانيــــــــا : القديسين والمعترفين  القبط  



المائــــة سنة الأولى 1- 100 م :



*****************************************************

المـــائة سنة الثانية : 101 - 200 م:



*****************************************************



المـــائة سنة الثالثة 201 - 300 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_336.htm الأنبا بولا أول السواح

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_337.htm الأنبا أنطونيوس أول الرهبان المسيحيين فى العالم


المـــائة سنة الرابعة 301 - 400 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1052.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1322.htm مار أفــــــــــرآم السريانى / قيثارة الروح القدس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1323.htm القديسة مريم القبطية التائبة والعابدة السائحة فى البرارى والوديان - ألمصدر الذى أخذ منه المسلمين قصة رابعة العدوية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1324.htm القديس الأرثوذكسى نيقولاوس / بابا نويل - سانتا كلوز

القديسين والمعترفين فى عصر الغزاة العرب المسلمين



المـــائة سنة السابعة 601 - 700 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_68.htm الأنبا زخارياس أسقف سخا

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2226.htm أنبا صموئيل المعترف - القلمونى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2227.htm يؤنس / يوحنا قمص برية شهيت - الأنبا أبيماخوس أسقف الفرما

 المـــائة سنة العاشرة 901 - 1000  م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_131.htm المسلمين يحرقون الراهب القديس بشنونة حياً جندى للمسيح ينتصرعلى جنود الإسلام

 المـــائة سنة الثالثة عشرة 1201 - 1300 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_589.htm القديس أنبا برسوم العريان

 المـــائة سنة الثامنة عشرة 1701 - 1800 م :



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_555.htm الأنبا صرابامون الشهير بأبو طرحة

المـــائة سنة التاسعة عشرة 1801 - 1900 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_299.htm الأنبا آبرآم أسقف الفيوم - بناء العابد قبل بناء المعابد 



المـــائة سنة العشرين 1901 - 2000 م :


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_189.htm حياة القمص بيشوى كامل - حامل الصليب

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_302.htm القديس أبونا عبد المسيح المنـــــاهرى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_189.htm حياة القمص بيشوى كامل - حامل الصليب

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_953.htm قديس العصر يسطس الأنطونى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1495.htm الدكتور لويس عوض القبطى الذى كتب كتاباً عن الكلمات الأعجمية فى اللغة العربية فسجته السادات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2189.htm  الأم كيرية أسكندر رئيسة دير مارجرجس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2188.htm تماف‏ ‏إيريني ..أم الرهبنة المصرية القبطية الحديثة

__________________________________________________________________

ثالثـــــــا : شهـــــــداء الأقبـــــــــــاط 

المـــائة سنة الثالثة 201 - 300 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_289.htm مذبحة أخميم التى قام بها الرومان الوثنيين فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_290.htm الشهيد العظيم مرقوريوس أبى سيفين الإحتلال الرومانى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_327.htm مار مينا العجائبى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_328.htm الشهيدة دميانة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_329.htm الشهيد مار جرجس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_956.htm إستشهاد القديسين الطبيبين العربيين قزمان ودميان من القرن الثالث / إستشهاد الخمسة وأمهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1229.htm  شهداء من مدرسة الإسكندرية الشهيد بلوتارخوس الشهيد سيرينوس الشهيد هيراكليدس , والشهيد هيرو , الشهيد سيرينوس - الشهيدة هيريس , الشهيدة بوتامينا وأمها مارسيلا الشهيد باسيليدس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_957.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_958.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_959.htm 


المـــائة سنة الرابعة 301 - 400 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1455.htm الشهيد أنبا يحنس السنهورى / 8 بشــنس

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2008.htm الشهيد الأسقف الليبى الأنبا ثاؤذورس أسقف الخمس المدن الغربية

شهداء الأقباط قتلوا بيـــد الغزاة العرب المسلمين 



المـــائة سنة السابعة 601 - 700 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_507.htm أول شهيدين قبطين فى الإحتلال الإسلامى لمصر - الغزاة العرب المسلمين يحرقون الشهيد ديسقورس حيا - ويقطعون رقبة الشهيد شنودة
المـــائة سنة الثامنة عشرة 1701 - 1800 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_554.htm شاهد جسد سيدهم بشاى الذى عذبة المسلمون حتى الموت ولم بتحلل جسده حتى الآن 

المـــائة سنة التاسعة عشرة 1801 - 1900 م :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_176.htm البابا كيرلس الرابع البطريرك 110 - أبى الإصلاح قتله سعيد باشا بالسم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_907.htm الأنبــــــــــــــــــــا باسيليوس مطــــــــران القدس 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2025.htm موظفاً برئاسة كتبة عموم المالية / دميان بك جاد أفندى شيحة فى عهد الخديوى أسماعيل  

 المـــائة سنة العشرين 1901 - 2000 م القرن العشرين :

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1427.htm  الشهيد جندى المسيح العريف هانى صاروفيم حامل أكليل الأنتصـــــــــار فى سنة 2006 م فى عصر مبارك

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1428.htm  قبطى آخر يستشهد فى عصر مبارك مُجند جرجس رزق يوسف مقار بمركز تدريب مبارك بالكيلو 22 طريق السويس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

خمسين سنة والأقباط المسيحيين الأقلية تحت الإضطهاد
جريدة الأهرام وأقباط مصر 

الأهرام جريدة حكومية أستولى عليها الأخوان المسلمين والعصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية حولوا طرقاتها مساجد , مئات العاملين بها تدفع الحكومة لهم مرتبات , هذه المرتبات يدفع فيها الأقباط ضرائبهم فيها , وقد دأبت هذه الجريدة فى مهاجمة الأقباط والعقيدة المسيحية خاصة فيما تنشرة للشيوخ , وقد منع هؤلاء الملتحيين الأقباط من وضع البسملة فى نعيهم , السطر الواحد يدفع فيه الأقباط  ألف جنية , ويصبح القبطى أحمق حينما يضع نعيه فى صحيفة تهاجم المسيح وكنيسته , أمامك عشرات الجرائد الأخرى وعندك جريدة وطنى يمكنك نشر ما تريده فيه , التفاخر هو نوع من أنواع الحمق 

وأخيراً نقول للحكومة فى مصر أنه توجد جرائد عربية فى الغرب يصدرها عدداً لا يتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة وتوزع عدة ألاف بواسطة كمبيوتر وبروجرام  فما الحاجة إذاً لمئات من الموظفين يعدون عالة على ميزانية الدولة ويسيرون فى طرقات جريدة الأهرام بالشبشب والجلباب تاركين عملهم ليصلون وإذا كان لا بد من الصلاة فليخصم وقت الصلاة من مرتباتهم وتستفيد الدولة بهذه النقود فى شئ آخر !!!! 
هناك ثلاثة أقسام ( أجزاء ) رئيسية تختص بالإضطهادات فى 50 سنة هى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_962.htm الجـــزء الأول :  الإضطهاد الواقع من الحكومة والسياسيين علىالأقباط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1097.htm الجــــــزء الثـــانى : الإضطهاد الدموى العنصرى الدينى للأقلية القبطية التى تدين بالمسيحية فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_974.htm الجـــزء الثالث : المستندات ويشمل مستندات لجنة الحريات الدينية التى كلفت من قبل الكونجرس الأميريكى - مستندات 

الجزء الأول



 الإضطهاد الواقع من الحكومة والسياسيين علىالأقباط وهو يؤثر على حياتهم من ناحية تعامل الدولة معهم فى مختلف الأنشطة منذ ميلادهم وحتى مماتهم . 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_962.htm



ويشمل الأبواب الآتية 

الباب الأول



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1026.htm الأقباط يطالبون بحقوق المواطنة متساوية مع أخوتهم المسلمين على أرض وطن واحد هو مصر 

الباب الثانى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_964.htm الدولة تعيق يناء الكنائس وترميمها بينما تطلق بناء الجوامع والإنسان له حق فى حرية العبادة 

الباب الثالث 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_965.htm  المادة الثانية فى دستور مصر الحالى هى السبب فى إضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر

الباب الرابع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_967.htm استيلاء الدولة على أملاك الأقباط بعد الثورة وأوقاف واملاك الكنيسة القبطية ولم ترجع بعضها حتى الآن ولم تعوض الكنيسة عن إستغلالها هذه المدة 

الباب الخامس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_968.htm  إضطهاد الدولة والحكومة وإيقاف البابا ونفيه وسجن الآباء الأساقفة ومطارنة الكنيسة القبطية (تحتاج لتكملة

الباب السادس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_982.htm الإضطهاد ومناصب الدولة وعدم تعيين الأقباط فى مناصب هامة فى الدولة أستمر لمدة 50 سنة 

الباب السابع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_983.htm الإعـــلام الإسلامى الموجة ضد العقيدة المسيحية والمسيحيين فى التلفزيون والأذاعة والجرائد المملوكة للحكومة والكتب والمجلات ولعن المسيحيين فى الجوامع والمساجد وغيرها  

الباب الثامن 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_984.htm خمسين سنة والقانون لم يحاكم مسلما واحدا قتل مسيحى قبطى أو سرقه أو أغتصب فتاة او سيدة أو أختطفها أو أستولى على أرض مسيحى أو دمر سيارته وبيته أو طرده من المنطقة التى يعيش فيها

الباب التاسع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_991.htm الإضطهاد الدينى بتمييز الأقباط من خلال الزى الإسلامى

الباب العاشر : باب الإضطهاد الإنتخابات  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_986.htm قلة عدد الأقباط فى البرلمان نابع من سياسة الدولة فى أقصاء الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_992.htm  تقرير مركز حقوق الإنسان المصرى - القسم الثاني - الأقباط في الانتخابات - تقرير المركز لمتابعة الانتخابات البرلمانية المصرية لمجلس الشعب - 14/10 - 7/12/1995م 

الباب الحادى عشر : باب الإضطهاد فى التعليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_985.htm حكومة مصر وإضطهاد الأقباط فى التعليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_981.htm الحكومة تدعم الأزهر وتصرف عليه من الخزينة العامة وعلى الجوامع وبنائها وترميمها وأعطاء مئات ألألاف من الشيوخ والمؤذنين مرتبات وتهمل الجانب القبطى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_980.htm الإضهاد الدينى للمسيحين يمتد للتعليم - أمثلة لبعض الإضطهاد للطلبة الأقباط فى النظام التعليمى الحكومى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1001.htm محافظة الجيزة تصدر أمرا بالتوقف عن تدريس مادة الدين المسيحى وهى مادة إجبارية بحجة عدم وجود إعتمادات مالية 

الباب الثانى عشر : باب تزوير الحكومة والدولة تعداد المسيحيين 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_966.htm تزوير تعداد المسيحيين وخانة الديانة فى مصلحة الأحوال المدنية والجيش

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1066.htm التزوير الحكومى فى مصلحة الحوال المدنية التى تصدر بطاقة الهوية وتغيير خانة الديانة من  مسيحى ممسلم - بعض حالات التزوير 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1067.htm أول تزوير حكومى فى الإحصاء الرسمى يصدر فى مصر فى عصر الرئيس السادات بتعداد الأقباط 2 مليون والرئيس الأمريكى يصرح للبابا شنودة أن عدد الأقباط 7 مليون 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1068.htm تعليق المسئولين والبابا شنودة حول نتيجة عدد الأقباط الهزيلة فى الإحصاء الحومى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1098.htm بعض الحالات التى أشتكى منها الأقباط من مصلحة الأحوال المدنية الحكومية بالتزوير فى خانة الديانة فى بطاقات الهوية للأقباط من مسيحيين إلى مسلمين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2283.htm تعسف إدارة المرور ضد الأقباط

 الجزء الثانى  



الإضطهاد الدموى العنصرى الدينى للأقلية القبطية التى تدين بالمسيحية فى مصر -ويشمل الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والخطف والإغتصاب والسرقة والحرق والتدمير والإستيلاء على الأرض . 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1097.htm 

ويشمل الأبواب التالية 



الباب الأول - الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والحرق والسرقة والحرق والتدمير 

أعمال العنف والاعتداءات المسلحة الدموية لتي قامت بها جماعات اسلامية متطرفة ومسلحة مع تنظيمات حكومية كان يرأسها حسين الشافعى نائب رئيس جمهورية مصر ضد الأقباط العزل . فبحسب مركز (ابن خلدون): وقع أكثر من 4000 قتيل وجريح قبطي بدون سبب سوى لكونهم مسيحيين، منذ حادثة الخانكة 8/9/1972 م عدا الأضرار بالممتلكات تقدر بعشرات الملايين من الدولارات.يبدو أن الهدف الاستراتيجي من تضييق الخناق على الأقباط المصريين هو فرض (العروبة والإسلام) عليهم، أو دفعهم الى الهجرة وترك وطنهم، تطبيقاً لسياسة طمس وتذويب شعب مصر الأصيل(الأقباط) الوطنيين قبل الإستعمار الإسلامى .

هذا عدا خطف وإغتصاب نساء القبط وفتياتهم وتقدر بعض المصادر الغير رسمية بحوالى 5000 فتاة قبطية 

وما يحدث فى مصر الذى أستمر لمدة 50 سنة متواصلة حدث من (العرب المسلمين) مع بقية الشعوب الأصيلة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط كالآشوريين(سريان/كلدان) والآراميين والفينيقيين في كل من لبنان وسوريا (بلاد الشام) وبلاد الرافدين، حتى تبدو  هذه المناطق (مراكز الحضارات القديمة في الشرق) كما لو أنها كانت أرض قاحلة خالية قبل غزو العرب المسلمين لها .

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_969.htm  الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والحرق والسرقة والحرق والتدمير - هناك مزيد من الإضطهادات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1027.htm إعتدت الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الطلاب المسيحيين المقيمين بالمدينة الجامعية بالإسكندريةفى 18 آزار / مارس 1980م ( تفاصيل / 1  / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1028.htm اشعال النار في جمعية دار الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة 6/11/1972  م  ( مستندات من مضبطة مجلس الشعب / 2  / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1029.htm الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط فى الزاوية الحمراء يونيو 1981  م  ( تفاصيل  /  3 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1030.htm   قرارات 5 سبتمبر 1981م  عزل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون  , وذلك بالغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2782 لسنة 1971 بتعيين الأنبا شنودة بابا الاسكندرية (تفاصيل ومستندات / 4 / الإعتداءات الغير عادلة على الأقباط ) 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1031.htm حادثة كفر الشيخ -  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 5 / لإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1032.htm الإعتداء على أقباط  أبو قرقاص 2/3/1990  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 6 / لإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1033.htm أحداث منفلوط الدامية 26/4/1990 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1069.htm  أحداث دامية من أجل المحمل - منفلوط 1990م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 8 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1070.htm الإعتداء الدموى وقتل ستة أقباط من بينهم كاهن فى مركز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة 12 / 5 / 1990 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 9 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1071.htm هجوم مسلحين من العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الأقباط فى امبابة 20/9/ 1991 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 10/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1088.htm ضحايا صنبو من الأقباط المسيحيين - منشية ناصر - ديروط 9/3/ 1992م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 11/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1089.htm المذبحة راح ضحيتها 14 مسيحياً قبطياً  بقرية المنشية - قرية ويصا - ديروط محافظة أسيوط 4 /مايو/1992 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 12/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1090.htm مقتل 4 من الأقباط فى اليوم الأول ومقتل 2 من الأقباط فى اليوم التالى ونهب وسرقة وتخريب وفوضى تجتاز طما 15/ 10/ 1992 م , 16/10/1992 م( تفاصيل ومستندات / 13/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1091.htm إعتداءات عصابات الإسلام على الأقباط فى مدينة أسيوط 12/2/1993  م( تفاصيل ومستندات / 14/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1092.htm  مركز القوصية - أسيوط 5/10/1994  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 15/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1093.htm  - وبلغ عدد الجرحى 615 أسرة كفر دميانة 1996م بالشرقية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 16/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1094.htm  قتل أكثر 9 من الأقباط كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية - مركز أبو قرقاص - المنيا 12/2/1997  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 17/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )  



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1095.htm قتل 13 قبطى مسيحى وإصابة ستة بجراح فى عزبة / كامل تكلا التابعة لقرية بهجورة مركز نجع حمادى يوم الخميس 13/3/1997  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 18/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1096.htm الإعتداءات الدامية فى العقال البحرى أو العتال البحرى وعزبة الأقباط 21/3/1996  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 19/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1100.htm العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية - مذبحة عذبة داود - نجع حمادى - قنا 13/3/1997  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 20/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

 قرية الكشح من قرى مركز دار السلام محافظة سوهاج وضحايا الأقباط فى هذه القرية حدثت على مرحلتين 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1101.htm  أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الأولى15/8/ 1998 م .. مقتل أثنين من الأقباط وألقيت الجثتان على مشارف القرية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 21/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1102.htm أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الثانية 3/1/2000م .. عمليات نهب وتخريب من عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية وبدأوا عمليات القتل ذبحوا 19 قبطياً مسيحياً وحرقوا جسد أثنان بعد قتلهما . ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 22/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1103.htm المسلمون يقتلون القبطية نعمة ملاك شفيق أول شهيدة للمسيح لعام 2004م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 23/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1104.htm أعتداءعلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى صباح الأحد فى محافظة المنيا قرية بنى والمس بمصر 10/2/2002  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 24/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1105.htm جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه يوم 7/ 11 /2003 م    ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 25/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )
  المصريةhttp://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1106.htm   فى يوم 12 / 12/ 2005 م قرية كفر سلامة التابعه لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية شرق الدلتا تعمد مسلم بإفتعال مشاجرة مع مسيحى وكان هذا تدبير مخطط له  مسبقاً حيث تقوم عصابات الإخوان المسلمين بعد ذلك بما يسمى بالإنتقام فدمروا وسرقوا وحرقوا 17 منزلاً وكثير من ألقباط كانوا يعالجون فى المستشفيات  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 26/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1429.htm فوضى فى الأمن وتسيب فى العـــدل - وبسبب‏ ‏مسقي‏ ‏للمياه صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏بالمنيا‏.. ‏أقباط القرية‏ يدخلون‏ ‏نفق‏ الإجرام الإسلامى العنصرى - جريمة قتل قبطى فى القرية 26/10/2006م وتعديات على أراضى الأقباط  

*******************************************************************

أنتشار ظاهرة القتل الفردى للأقباط بالتعذيب والضرب والذبح فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2146.htm  العصابات الإسلامية تجند الخطرين لقتل الأقباط  - ثانى قبطى يستشهد فى محافظة الشرقية بدون سبب - جريمة قتل غامضة لقريبة الأنبا بطرس مدير قناة أغابي الفضائي - ذبح موظفة قبطية فى قنــا 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1427.htm قتل مسيحى بتعذيبه حتى المــوت فى جيش مصر - الشهيد جندى المسيح هانى صاروفيم حامل أكليل الأنتصــــــــار

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1428.htm مجنـــــــــــــد قبطى مسيحى يستشهد فى جيش مصر بيد المسلمين - قتلوا أبنه وبصموا أبـــــــــــــــوه  - قتل أثنين من الأقباط بينهم طبيب في سوهاج



الباب الثانى : المسلمين يحرقون الكنائس والجمعيات القبطية والحكومة تعيق بنائها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_970.htm  هناك مزيد من الأضطهادات عما هو موجود هنا - المسلمين يحرقون الكنائس والجمعيات القبطية والحكومة تعيق بنائها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1062.htm إحراق الكنيسة القبطية بالسويس( مستند  / 1 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس ) مقالة كتبها الأستاذ نظير جيد حالياً بإسم البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1002.htm الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الأرثوذوكسية بسنهور 8/9/1972 م ( تفاصيل / 2 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1003.htm  المسلمين بحرقون جمعية الكتاب المقدس فى 6 نوفمبر1972 م  ( تفاصيل / 3/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين

كنيسة العياط 1973 
حيث حصلت الكنيسة على قرار جمهوري لبناءها وعند الحفر بوضع أساس الكنيسة قام الاسلاميون المتطرفون والغوغاء بالهجوم على عمال الحفر بالعصي والبنادق وأوقفوا العمل في حفر أساس الكنيسة.  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm   المسلمين يسرقون ويحرقون ويدمرون كنيسة العذراء في البيطاخ بنواحي سوهاج 1975  ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm  كنيسة المحامدة بنواحي سوهاج ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1005.htm حادثة كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعوايسة مركز سمالوط يوليو 1976 ( تفاصيل / 5 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1006.htm اغلاق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية منقطين مركز سمالوط 1977 م ( تفاصيل / 6 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1007.htm حرق كنيسة قصرية الريحان الأثرية بمصر القديمة فى سنة 19/3/1979 م  ( تفاصيل / 7/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

اغلاق كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية بأسيوط 24/2/1979 م  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1008.htm  إلقاء قنبلة على كنيسة اسبورتنج الاسكندرية 7/1/1980م تفاصيل / 8 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1009.htm المسلمين يستولون على أرض مسيحى فينشب نزاع فى حى الزاوية الحمراء بالقاهرة حوكان قد إشتراها أحد المسيحيين لتقام عليها كنيسة وإستصدر حكماً قضائيا ًبحيازتها فى 17 حزيران / يونيو 1981م وأصبحت ملكة ( تفاصيل / 9 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1010.htm إنفجرت قنبله فى كنيسة بشبرا هى كنيسة العذراء بمسرة فى 2/8/1981م أثناء إجراء حفل زواج بالكنيسة  ( تفاصيل / 10 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1063.htm قوات أمن الدولة المدججة بالسلاح تهاجم بيت أجتمع فيه الأقباط خصصوه للصلاة فارعبتهم وأرهبتهم  قرية إبراهيم باشا مركز سمالوط - فبراير 1991 م ( تفاصيل / 11 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

في ابريل 1996 احترقت كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار جرجس بالعياط .. مجلة صباح الخير 24/4/1996  م ( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm احترقت كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بالفيوم في مايو 1996  ( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm احترق دير القديس مارجرجس بقنا في مايو 1996 م( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm أحداث كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - المندرة - الإسكندرية  26 مايو 1996 م ( مستند  وتفاصيل / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1059.htm هدم مبنى مطرانية شبرا الخيمة .. فبراير 2001 م ( مستند  وتفاصيل / 13 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm أمر هدم السلم الموصل إلي الدور الثانى من كنيسة القديسين تادرس الشطبى و أبو سيفين - أمر إدارى رقم 926 لسنة 2002 و الصادر فى 11/3/2002  ( مستند  / 14 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm الاعتداء على كنيسة الشهيد جورج .. بأسيوط في 19/9/2003  م تدوس مقدسات المسيحيين (القربان المقدس بالأقدام) ( مستند  / 15 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1065.htm هجوم المسلمين فى 20/2/2006  م بعزبة واصف مركز العياط الجيزة وحرق أربعة منازل وإصابة العديد من المسيحيين بجراح والسبب أن الأقباط حصلوا على تصريح رسمى قانونى بفتح كنيستهم بعد أن ظلت مغلقة ثلاث سنوات ( مستند  / 16 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - إختصار م/16/ح.ه

******************************************************************************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1621.htm قاضى مسلم يحكم بإلزام الكهنة بتزويج مسيحى طلقته المحكمة 

******************************************************************************************

الباب الثالث : أجهزة الحكومة المختلفة تعيق بناء الكنائس وتقفلها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1037.htm تعويق بنـــــــــــــــاء الكنائس فى مصــــر وإيقاف مراسيم الشعائر الدينية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1039.htm كنيسة العياط 1973  - كنيسة بـ أربعة عشر جامعاً - ( تفاصيل / 1 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1040.htm أمن الدولة أصدر قراراًً بإيقاف ترميم و إصلاح كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية شبلنجه بالقليوبية 10 / 2003م ( تفاصيل / 2 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1041.htm الأمن لا يصرح بإقامة مركز يشمل دار للمناسبات وحضانة ومركز للتأهيل المهنى بمنطقة الجبل الآصفر ناحية عرب العبايدة تابعة مطرانية شبين القناطر - تابعة للخانكة قليوبية ( تفاصيل / 3 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1042.htm لأمن لا يصرح بالصلاة فى كنيسة مار جرجس والأنبا أنطونيوس بقرية منقطين – سمالوط – المنيا ( تفاصيل / 4 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1043.htm إغلاق كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية باسيوط 24 / 2 / 1979 م ( تفاصيل / 5 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1044.htm  دير السيدة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بقرية دلجا  التابعة لمركز دير مواس بالمنيا 22/ 8 / 1992 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 6 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1044.htm كنيسة الملاك والروماني - المطرية - القاهرة - رفض إدخال كهرباء إليها 10/4/1996  م ( مستندات / 6 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها - منظمة حقوق ألإنسان المصري ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1045.htm  كنيسة السيدة العذراء بأبو الهدر مركز ديروط أسيوط 16/2/1999  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1046.htm كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان بقرية أولاد الياس مركز صدفا 21 / 6 / 1999م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 8/ تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1047.htm الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأبو حماد - محافظة الشرقية 12 / 3 /2001 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 9 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1048.htm  كنيسة العذراء والملاك غبريال بناحية سندنهور - مركز بنها - محافظة قليوبية 28 / 3/ 2000م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 10 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1049.htm   مبنى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بكفر درويش بالفشن بني سويف 26 مايو 2001 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 11 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1050.htm  كنيسة السيدة العذراء والشهيد أبانوب بالقلج مركز الخانكة - شبين القناطر من 1989 - حتى اليوم ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 12 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1077.htm  كنيسة الأقباط الكاثوليك بقرية حجازة قبلي بمركز قوص - محافظة قنا 1978 م - 1993 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 13 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1078.htm كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية الأشمونين مركز ملوي 1999م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 14 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1079.htm كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل الأثرية ببنى مجد 1994 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 15 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1080.htm كنيسة دير المير تادرس بقرية بنى شقير بمنفلوط 1987 - 1997 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 16 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1081.htm كنيسة القديس مار مرقص الرسول بأسيوط 2 / 11 / 1994 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 17 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1082.htm كنيسة الأنبا مقار مركز العسيرات - جرجا - محافظة سوهاح 1999 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 18 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1083.htm كنيسة مار جرجس بسندييس - مركز الخيرية - محافظة القليوبية 12 / 6 / 2001م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 19 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1085.htmكنيسة إنجيلية عمرها مائة عام وتحتاج لقرار جمهوري لبنائها شارع عبد الخالق ثروت بأسيوط فبراير 2002 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 20 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1086.htm كنيسة أثرية أسمها الأم دولاجى تحتاج إلى قرار جمهورى لترميمها  - مركز أسنا - اسوان  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 21 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1153.htm فى 18/1/2006  م سقط 14 جريحا ومات شهيداً فى المستشفى متأثراً بجراحة وحرقوا الكنيسة فى هجوم جديد للعصابات الإسلامية بقرية العديسات بمحافظة الأقصر السياحية - خبر نشرته قناة الجزيرة( تفاصيل ومستندات / 23 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1867.htm عدم التصريح أو تعويق مشروعات الكنائس الخيرية فى مصر - مسئولية أمن الدولة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1509.htm هدم كنيسة الشهيد أبسخرون القلينى بقرية جبل الطير

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1510.htm دير العذراء مريم بجبل أسيوط يحتاج لسور والحكومة لاتعطيه موافقة - المسلمين يستولون على أرض بها أثار مسيحية ويبنون عليها مساكن والآثار لا تتحرك 





الباب الرابع : الشروط العمرية - الخط الهمايونى - شروط القربى العشرة -  القوانين التى تتعامل بها مصر مع الأقباط فى بناء الكنائس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1053.htm الشريعة الإسلامية تأمر بهدم الكنائس وعدم بناء الكنائس وعدم ترميم الكنائس
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1051.htm الخط الهمايونى الذى اصدره السلطان عبد الحميد اثناء الإحتلال التركى لمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1054.htm شروط القربى باشا لبناء الكنائس منذ العهد الملكى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1055.htm أبن تميمة والرأى الفقهى للشريعة الإسلامية لبناء الكنائس فى مدينة القاهرة عاصمة مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1056.htm الدستور يتناقض مع القوانين القديمة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1024.htm نص العهدة العمرية طبقاً لتفسير القرآن على 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1239.htm القرار الجمهورى بإعطاء المحافظين سلطة هدم الكنائس وإعادة بنائها 


الباب الخامس : ملف خطف وأغتصاب الفتيات والزوجات والقاصرات الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_975.htm ملف خطف وأغتصاب الفتيات والزوجات والقاصرات الأقباط 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_999.htm عصابات الإسلام وخطف الفتيات القاصرات ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 1/ الإعتداء على فتيات الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1000.htm أعترافات عضو من أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية المدعمة من الحكومة بالتخطيط الإعتداء على الفتيات (تفاصيل ومستندات /2/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1019.htm حادثة أختفاء زوجة أحد الكهنة - فقامت المظاهرات من الأقباط وعندما رجعت كانت مخدرة   (تفاصيل ومستندات /3/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1020.htm دكتور فى أستراليا يستغيث لأن مسلم من الجماعات الإسلامية خطف أخته (تفاصيل ومستندات /4/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات - 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1021.htm بداية إختطاف الرجال بأساليب جديدة - محاولة إرسالة إلى ليبيا ليأخذون أعضاءه قطع غيار بشرية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 5/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1022.htm حالات مختلفة من خطف الفتيات وإجبارهن على الإسلام بطرق مختلفه وإغتصابهن - تفاصيل ومستندات / 6/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1023.htm إلقاء الأحماض المركزة على فتيات ونساء القبط فى جميع أنحاء بلاد مصر (تفاصيل ومستندات / 7/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1214.htm تمثيلية بين البوليس وخاطف بنت مسيحية قبطية  - تفاصيل / 8 / الإعتداء على قبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1277.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1278.htm اختطاف السيدة / حنان فيلبس حبيب مدرسة بالاباء اليسوعيين وعند نزولها من منزل زوجها يوم  15/ 2/ 2006 م للذهاب إلي والدتها المريضة وسمعوا في التليفون المحمول بصوت إستغاثة (آنين) بمعني أنه يوجد أحد مكمم الفم وغير قادر علي التحدث - وفى 1/2/2006م إختطاف فتاة مسيحية في الاقصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1279.htm تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط  عما حدث فى  2/ 2006 م عن عصابة خطف الفتيات القبطيات فى أسيوط , خطف فتاة تدعى بوسي ظريف بستان من أمام منزلها







الباب السادس : أعتناق المسلمين المسيحية  وإرتداد مسيحى أسلم إلى المسيحية جريمة



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_973.htm أعتناق المسلمين المسيحية وإرتداد مسيحى أسلم إلى المسيحية جريمة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_993.htm إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم بشتى الطرق الملتوية ( تفاسيل ومستندات/1/إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_994.htm الإعلام الحكومى يتبنى البروباجاندا الإسلامية فى إعتناق غير المسلمين الدين الإسلامى لبث فكر اعتناق الإسلام من خلال أجهزة الإعلام الحكومية فى تقرير لحقوق الإنسان المصرى ( تفاسيل ومستندات/2/إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_995.htm أتجه المسلمون الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية إلى التزوير بسبب أن الحكومة والأمن يطاردهم لأنهم أعتنقوا المسيحية  ( تفاصيل ومستندات/3/إجبار القباط على تغيير عقيدتهم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_996.htm  المعوقات الحكومية التى تقابل المسيحيين الذين أعتنقوا الإسلام بدون إقتناع ثم عادوا إلى المسيحية فى تغيير خانة الديانة  ( تفاصيل ومستندات/4/إجبار القباط على تغيير عقيدتهم



الباب السابع : ظاهرة قتل رجال الدين الأقباط (الكهنة والأساقفة ) والإعتداء عليهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_971.htm   ظاهرة قتل رجال الدين الأقباط (الكهنة والأساقفة ) والإعتداء عليهم 

وقتل معه أمرأة وطفل قبطى عمره 11 سنة وألف البابا لجنه تقصى الحقائق أخذت على رجال الشرطة والنيابة هناك عدم جديتهم فى إجراءالتحقيق حول الحادث . وفى ظل هذاالتوتر وقع صدام بين المسلمين والقبط إستخدمت فيه الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء وتم نقل عدد كبير من المصابين إلى المستشفيات .  
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1034.htm فى 2 أيلول / سبتمبر 1978م قتل الجماعات الإسلامية القس غبريال عبد المتجلى كاهن كنيسة التوفيقية ( سمالوط – المنيا ( تفاصيل / 1 / قتل وأعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1035.htm قتل القس رويس زاخر أبوتيج 24/11/1978م  كاهن كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بدويقة بأبو تيج ولم تقم جهات الأمن بالقبض على الجناة ( تفاصيل / 2 / قتل وإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1033.htm أحداث منفلوط الدامية 26/4/1990 م يملكها الدكتور / جمال رشدى وكان يستقلها معه العربة القس شنودة حنا ومعه زوجته وطفل وثلاثة من الشمامسة  أثناء عودتهم من النوبارية إلى الأسكندرية حيث أطلقوا على العربة نيران الأسلحة الأوتماتيكية بطريقة كثيفة ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1036.htm حادثة قتل رهبان على باب الدير المحرق 12 / 3 / 1994 م   ( مستند / 3 / الإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1074.htm استشهاد أبونا / أبراهيم ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة مار مينا بطحا الأعمدة – مركز سمالوط يوم 1 مايو 2004  م كما استشهد أيضا شماسان في نفس الحادث هما الشماس/ محروس ميلاد شيحة والشماس/ ناصر فهيم بسخيرون  (تفاصيل رقم / 4 /  الإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 


الباب الثامن : الأمن والبوليس يقبض على الأقباط لحملهم الأناجيل ورؤية شرائط فيديو مسيحية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_976.htm الأمن والبوليس يقبض على الأقباط لحملهم الأناجيل ورؤية شرائط فيديو مسيحية

الباب التاسع : مصادرة الكتب والصحف 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_977.htm مصادرة الكتب والصحف 



الباب العاشر : العصابات الأسلامية تقتل الأقباط من أجل الأتاوة أو الفردة (الجزية الإسلامية) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_978.htm العصابات الأسلامية تقتل الأقباط من أجل الأتاوة أو الفردة (الجزية الإسلامية) 

الباب الحادى عشر : قتل أصحاب محلات الذهب الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_979.htm  قتل أصحاب محلات الذهب الأقباط

الباب الثانى عشر : تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_990.htm تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط إقامة الشعائر المسيحية فى مصر هو جريمة ضد الدولة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1017.htm تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط حالات خاصة تحيز فيها البوليس ضد ألأقباط 









الباب الثالث عشر :  المسلمين يعتدون على مقابر الأقباط المسيحيين - وعدم التصريح لهم بأراضى لدفن موتاهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1084.htm المسلمين يطبقون الشريعة الإسلامية فى نبش قبور موتى الأقباط والإستيلاء على أراضى مقابرهم وعدم التصريح لهم بأراضى لدفن موتاهم 



الباب الرابع عشر : تلويث سمعة المسيحية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1025.htm تلويث سمعة المسيحة بواسطة الجرائد الصفراء ومسلسلات تلفزيونية وفيلم بأحب السينما وإرهاب الأقباط ومحاولة قتل راهبة ومحامى قبطى - عصابات الإسلام تحاول حرق كنيسة مار جرجس وتقوم بتدمير محلات وممتلكات الأقباط بالأسكندرية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1018.htm فيديو برسوم الذى كان محرزاً ضمن قضية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1058.htm فيلم بحب السينما 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1468.htm كتب أبو إســــلام التى تهاجم المسيحية والأقباط فى مصـــر

الجزء الثالث 



المستندات ويشمل مستندات لجنة الحريات الدينية التى كلفت من قبل الكونجرس الأميريكى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_974.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1181.htm  صادر عن مكتب الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان والعمل في 28 فبراير 2005م 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1182.htm ترجمة للجزء الخاص بمصر من تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية عن دعم حقوق الانسان والديمقراطية 2004-2005 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1183.htm تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية حول حقوق الإنسان في مصرعن عام 2003 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1184.htm International Religious Freedom Report 2005 Released by the Bureau of Democracy, Human Rights, and Labor
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1185.htm تقرير مركز ابن خلدون عن الحاله القبطيه

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1186.htm التقرير السنوى الأمريكى حول الإتجار بالبشر الجزء الخاص بمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1187.htm تقرير معاداة السامية في العالم 1 تموز/ يوليو، 2003-15 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر، 2004

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1188.htm تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية حول حقوق الإنسان في مصرعن عام 2004 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1189.htm المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان الضبطية القضائية للأزهر مطرقة على حرية الفكر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1190.htm "المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان -  بحب السيما - هل أضحت المؤسسة الدينية في مصر جهة رقابية ؟ 

*****************************************************************************************

الإســـلام والديمقراطية إتجاهين متعارضين 

هذا هو رأى الإسلام فى دولة كبرى يقوله فالح عبد الجبار مدير "معهد الدراسات الاستراتيجية"، ومقره في لندن وبغداد، نورده هنا فى هذا الموقع حتى نعطى للقارئ فرصة للتعرف على السبب عما يحدث فى مصــر من جراء تطبيق شريعة الإسلام .

النقطة الأولى، التي يتحدث عنها عبد الجبار هي فكرة "أن التشريع لله وحده وبالتالي لا يجوز للبرلمان أن يشرع". 
ويوضح قائلا: "هذا مفهوم فقهي قديم ما يزال قائما وتتبناه الكثير من الحركات (الإسلامية)". 
أما نقطة الافتراق الثانية، من وجهة نظر عبد الجبار، فتتمثل في فكرة "أن الحاكمية لله وليس للشعب، يعني أن الشعب ليس مصدر السلطات، ولا يمكن أن يكون مصدر السلطات". 
ويقول إن هذا الموقف هو "موقف أبو الأعلى المودودي، وسيد قطب، وحتى موقف الفقه الشيعي في إيران، كالخميني وغيره من الاتجاهات". 

الأقبــــــــاط غير مواطنين على تراب وطنهم مصر . 
وتشكل مسألة المواطنة نقطة الافتراق الثالثة بين الإسلام والديمقراطية بحسب عبد الجبار. 
ويوضح قائلا: "في النظام الديمقراطي كل مواطن مساو لأي مواطن آخر بصرف النظر عن الدين أو الجنس أو العرق أو اللغة، إلخ. ولكن حسب المنطوق الفقهي الإسلامي القديم فإن غير المسلمين هم أهل ذمة، وبالتالي لا يجوز مساواتهم بباقي المسلمين". 
ويستدرك عبد الجبار قائلا: "ولكن هناك بعض الفقهاء الإسلاميين وبعض المدارس الإسلامية الآن تقبل بالمباديء الحديثة للمواطنة، والانتخاب، وحق البرلمان في أن يشرع. ولكن هذه الجماعات والفقهاء في داخل المؤسسة الدينية يشكلون لحد الآن أقلية". 
منابع تاريخية 
وإلى جانب نقاط الافتراق النظرية، فإن عبد الجبار يرى أن مسألة الإسلام والديمقراطية تضرب جذورها في منابع شتى أبرزها ما نشأ عن تحولات تاريخية رافقت زحف الحداثة في المنطقة العربية الإسلامية. 
ويعتقد أن "المنبع الأول هو الاعتقاد بثبات كل القيم التي استخلصها الفقهاء السابقون. ما استخلصه ابن تيمية مثلا على الجبهة السنية، أو ما استخلصه الفقهاء الحليون كما يُسَمَّوْن في الفقه الشيعي من وجوب حكم الفقيه، إلخ، ولاية الفقيه". 
ويردف قائلا: "هذا الاعتقاد بثبات هذه الأحكام هو مصدر أساسي (للإشكالية)". 
ويلاحظ أيضا انكباب طلبة المدارس الدينية "على قراءة الفقه وعدم الإطلاع على العلوم الحديثة، على الفلسفات الحديثة، على النظريات الحديثة". 
ويرى أنه نتيجة لذلك "يعيش رجل الدين في الماضي وينقطع عن كل هذا التطور الزمني". 
والخوف يشكل بالنسبة لعبد الجبار منبعا تاريخيا آخر لإشكالية العلاقة بين الإسلام والديمقراطية. 
ويشرح بأن هذا الخوف هو "الخوف من التغيير الاجتماعي لأن الديمقراطية هي معلم من معالم المجتمع الحديث والمجتمع الحديث يلغي العزلة القديمة للطوائف والمحلات المغلقة والقبائل وغيرها. وتبدأ الحياة الجديدة بإطلاق حرية المرأة، وخروجها إلى العمل". 
ويخلص إلى القول بأن هذا الوضع "يذكي مخاوف كثيرة عند الذكور المهيمنين على إنتاج الثقافة الدينية بالذات". 
.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_4608000/4608068.stm راجع وكالة الأنباء العالمية بى بى سى 



***********************************************************************************



الظلم الذى لا أريد أن أعانى منه لا أريده لغيرى من بنى البشر 

الأقباط المسيحيين شعب يتعرض للأبادة بالطرق المشروعة وغير المشروعة 



يواجه الأقباط فى بلادهم من المسلمين أنواع مختلفة من الإضطهاد العنيف منه المعنوى ومنه الدموى : - 

1 - العنف العصبى .. يواجه الأقباط جميعهم هذا النوع من العنف فى حياتهم العادية فى الشارع والعمل والمدارس خاصة إذا طالبوا بحقوقهم ويواجههم المسلمين بالعنف العصبى الذى يشمل : الغضب , النرفزة , التخويف , التهديد , الوعيد , الألفاظ الشديدة الجارحة وكثيرا ما ينتهى هذا النوع من العنف العصبى إلى ضرب الأقباط أو قتلهم فى أى مكان عام ويشهد الجميع من المسلمين أن القبطى غلطان ويستحق القتل ويمر الأمر بدون تسجيل كأنهم ذبحوا فرخة ليأكلوها بدون حساب أو عقاب من الجهات الأمنية والبوليس . 

2- تحطيم معنويات الأقباط : وهو يتم بالعنف كالزجر الشديد والتوبيخ القاسى والتركيز على أخطائهم والمحاسبة الشديدة وتضخيمها , وقد قامت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامى فى مصر بخطف وتخدير بعض الفتيات القبطيات وتصويرهن عاريات وإعطائهم مخدرات من عائلات مشهورة وفضحهن حتى يشعر القبطى بالخزى والعار .

3 - عنف الإهانة : إستمر الحكم الإسلامى الجمهورى طيلة الخمسين سنة الأخيرة بالتهكم على الديانة المسيحية من خلال أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة المسموعة كالراديو والمرئية مثل التلفزيون والمقروئة من الجرائد الحكومية والكتب التى تباع على أرصفة الشوارع والتى تحث المسلمين على مقاطعة الأقباط وشتيمتهم وسبهم وكرههم وظلت ميكروفونا جوامعهم تشتم وتلعنهم الأقباط ليلاً ونهاراً وهم يقولون آمين هذا غير شتائمهم القبيحة مثل ياولاد صليب الكلب , يانعل صليب أمك وغيرها , وما إلى ذلك من ألوان القتل الأدبى والمعنوى . 

4 - عنف التهديد والوعيد : التهديد والوعيد هو سمة من السمات التى يتعامل بها الإسلام مع الغير مسلم ويقوم الإسلام على القتل الوحشى الذى بلا رحمة حتى يخاف ويرتعب الباقيين من التهديد والوحيد . 

5 - عنف الإرهاب :  ويشيع هذا العنف اليوم فى مصر وهو عنف الإرهاب وعنف الجريمة ويشمل : الإرهاب والتعذيب وبث الرعب وتدمير الطائرات مثل الذى حدث مع برجى التجارة العالميين وتدمير الطائرة الفرنسية فوق سيناء فى مصر لأن فرنسا منعت إرتداء الحجاب وجرائم خطف الفتيات الأقباط وإغتصابهن وحتى الرجال خطفوهم , وإلقاء القنابل على كنائس وتجمعات الأقباط وتخريب وتدمير الأعمال التجارية للأقباط .. ألخ . 

6 - عنف حرب الجهاد : يعتقد المسلم أن القبطى مشرك ولا يؤمن بالله ولا محمد نبى الإسلام وعلى هذا يطلق عليه أسم كافر , والكافر كلمة تعتبر كبيرة من الكبائر عندهم وتعنى غير مؤمن بالإسلام , وعلى هذا المنطق يعتبر المسلم أن أى إنسان غير مسلم ومنهم بطبيعة الحال عدو له لأن هذا الكافر عدو الله ورسولة حسب ما يقوله القرآنوعليه ان يجاهد ضدهم بإحتلال أرضهم وسرقتهم (الأنفال) وإغتصاب عرضهم وإعتبار أولادهم وبناتهم ونسائهم من العبيد (ملكات يمين ) له الحق فى فعل ما يشاء معهم , هذا هو ما يواجهه القبطى بصورة أو أخرى فى مصر . 
كيف يواجه الأقباط العنف الإسلامى : 
يواجه الأقباط العنف الإسلامى بالمقاومة السلبية وقد أثبت التاريخ خلال 14 قرنا وهذا النوع من المقاومة غير مجدية على الإطلاق مع الإسلام لأن الإسلام صمم على الأعتداء والعنف والإستهانه بالآخر وإبادة الأقباط المسيحيين من أرض مصر وهم يعتمدون على كثير من الآيات القرآنية الصريحة وجعله فى درجة دونية ومعاملتهم كالحيوانات , 

ونتكلم هنا على مقاومة الأقباط السلبية : 
الصمت - البكاء - الإضراب عن الطعام - الإنسحاب .. ألخ 
صمتوا من الخوف والرعب الذين يعيشون فيه , صمتوا لأنهم لم يجدوا آذانا لشكواهم من الحكم الذى من المفروض عليه حمايتهم , هربوا من مواجهه الحياة عن طريق الصمت . 
البكاء .. كثيراً من الأقباط يبكون بالدموع الغزيرة ولكنهم يسكبونها أمام إلههم من كثرة الألام التى يلاقونها طيلة أيام حياتهم أنه أمر شائع .. 
الإضراب عن الطعام .. قام الأقباط بصيام خمسة أيام والصلاة المستمرة وقد مثل هذا الأمر ضغطاً على الحكومة فى عصر السادات بسبب إصرار الحكومة على وضع قانون حد الردة فى الدستور , ولكن بصفة عامة نقول أن الأقباط يقومون بصوم معظم أيام السنة حوالى ثلاثة أرباع السنة حتى نفذت طاقتهم .
الإنسحاب : إنسحب الأقباط من الحياة العامة تقريباً فنجد أنهم بعيدون عن الإنتخابات التى تزور تزويراً صارخا صناديق ألإنتخاب معدة بها أوراق مملوءة بنسبة 99,99% وحتى إنتخابات مبارك الأخيرة بوضع مصر بحيث يكون هو المسيطر على الجماعات يحركها لمصلحته يوهم الغرب أنه أصلح إنسان لمنصبه فهو يلعب لعبة القط والفأر , والعصابات الإجرامية تعيث فى أرض مصر فساداً . 

لماذا يعتبر المسلمين فى مصر أن الأقباط  المسيحيين اعداء لهم ويكرهونهم ؟
‏
يعتبر المسلمين أن غير المسلمين أعداء وبالخصوص أهل الكتاب من الديانتين السماويتين اليهودية والمسيحية وقد استطاعوا الضغط على اليهود وإضطهادهم فى مصر بعد أن كان يقدر عددهم فى مصر بمئات الألاف فاصبح عددهم اليوم مائتين فهربوا إلى إسرائيل . 

أما الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر ليس لهم دولة اخرى يلجأون إليها من الإضطهاد الإسلامى الدموى الواقع عليهم لمدة 50 سنة منذ قيام النظام الجمهورى فى 23 يوليو 1952 م 



يعتمد الإرهاب الإسلامى على الآية التالية فى تنفيذ مخططانهم فى إبادة أهل الكتاب ومنهم المسيحيين الأقباط وتسمى آية السيف ونسخت وألغت كل الايات القرآنية التى تحث على التوافق والإنسجام الإجتماعى .
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ." ‏ سورة التوبة: رقم 9 آية رقم 29 

تفسير الآية حسب تفسير "الجلالين": 
" قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر": وإلا لآمنوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله": كالخمر 
"ولا يدينون دين الحق": الثابت الناسخ لغيره من الأديان وهو دين الإسلام 
"من الذين أوتوا الكتاب": أي اليهود والنصارى 
"حتى يعطوا الجزية" الخراج المضروب عليهم كل عام 
"عن يد": أي منقادين أو بأيديهم لا يوكلون بها 
"وهم صاغرون": أذلاء منقادون لحكم الإسلام. 

أى أنه بصورة عامة أن المسلمين جائهم أمر إلهى بأن اليهود والمسيحيين اعداء الله ورسوله وما داموا هم أعداء الله ورسوله فهم أيضا أعداء لهم إلى أن يؤمنوا بدين الإسلام وهم يعتقدون أن الإسلام ألغى بظهوره كل الأديان الأخرىوالجهاد هو أن تدين الأرض كلها بالإسلام لأنه بصورة بسيطة يعتقد المسلم أن الله دينة الإسلام ولا يدين بأى دين آخر ، ولا يخلّص الأقباط من ذلك إلا دفع ضريبة الذل. ونسميها "ضريبة الذل" لأن الله يريد من المسيحيين واليهود أن يدفعوها للمسلمين وهم يشعرون بالذل حسب قول الاية.      {وهم صاغرون} فإن معناه: وهم أذلاء مقهورون. وأيضاً: أن يعطوها وهم واقفون والآخذ جالس . 
والدعاية ( البروباجاندا الإسلامية ) لا تعطى الصورة الحقيقية للعنف الذى يواجهه القبطى على تراب وطنه والخداع هو أساس هذه الحرب المخطط لها من الإسلام  ويتعرض له المواطن القبطى  , والإعلام لا يصور الذى يقتل القبطى أو يغتصب قبطية على أنه مجرم ولكنه يعنبره بطلاً ويسكت الإعلام والأمن والبوليس على مثل هذه الجرائم المنتشرة فى المجتمع المصرى لأن هذا الخداع هو نوع من أنواع الجهاد الدفاعى فى خطط الإسلام . 

والمسلم لا يخجل كما يخجل الغربيين أو باقى البشر من قتل قبطى (بصفة عامه لأنه غير مسلم) أو إغتصاب أبنته أو سرقته أو الإستيلاء على أرض مملوكه له فى مصر وهذه العبارات التالية كثيراً ما يقولها المسلمين علنا لأقباط مصر ولكنهم يتلونون مثلما تتلون الحرباء والثعبان  تبعاً اللبيئة التى تعيش فيها ففى الغرب يستعمل أسلوباً ناعماً  ولكنه على أى حال الثعبان هو ثعبان بغض النظر على لونه الجميل لأنه سينقض ويبث سموماً لأنه كائن سام . 
 ** ولتعلموا بأن القرآن يقول لى أنكم كفار ومشركين وبأنه يدعونى أن لا أثق بكم ولا أصادقكم وإن فعلتُ ذلك فإنني أكون قد استوجبت غضب الله. (قرآن 5 : 51)
قرآنى يدعوني إلى الجهاد ومحاربتكم وقتالكم إلى أن تؤمنوا بدين الإسلام ، وإن لم تؤمنوا فلكم ثلاثة خيارات القتال أو القتل أو دفع الجزية ضريبة لننا سنترككم قيد الحياة ولكن تذكر ستعيش تحت راية اإسلام عبداً ذليلاً ، وعليكم أن تدفعو الجزية ذليلين صاغرين لحكم الإسلام . (قرآن 9 : 29) 
إن نبينا محمد صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين قال وهو الصادق الأمين بأن العالم لن ينتهي حتى يتم القضاء وإبادة أهل الكتاب من المسيحيين واليهود إلى درجة يخونهم فيها الحجر والشجر فيخبر عن مكان اختبائهم مطالباً المسلمين بقتلهم.  (صحيح بخاري) 
أن الإسلام قد شرط الجهاد ضدكم يا اهل الكتاب لدخول الجنة فى القرآن وما فيها من جنّات النعيم وعما فيها من مكافآت للذين يقاتلونكــم، كالحوريّات العذارى اللواتي يبقين عذارى بغض النظر عن عدد المرات التي ندخلهنّ فيها. وكالغلمان المخلدين الذين سيخدموننا ويقدمون لنا الفواكه والخمر ونحن جالسون متكئون على الأرائك السماوية . ولتموتوا في غيظكم أيها الأمريكان الكفار لأنكم لن تحصلوا على هذا النعيم بل ستُعذَّبون في نار جهنم وبئس المصير هو مصيركم . (قرآن 52 : 16 – 23) (قرآن 56 : 12 – 26)
هذا ما يقوله المسلم للمسيحى القبطى فى مصر نورده حتى يعرف العالم كله ما يضمره المسلمين من شر لإبادة المسيحية من مصر . 

وطوال هذه العقود كان التضليل والتدليس هو سيد الموقف فيما يتعلق بوصف الأحداث في الإعلام المصري، مثل فتنة طائفية، احتقان طائفي، أحداث مؤسفة، اشتباكات متبادلة ، نزاع وشجار، صدامات بين المسلمين والأقباط، أحداث عنف، التحريض من الطرفين، المتطرفين من الجانبين، وذلك رغم الوضوح الكامل أن هذه الاعتداءات من طرف واحد، وإنها تمثل جرائم ضد القانون تصل إلى حد الفعل الإرهابي الجماعي،


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

خمسين سنة والأقباط المسيحيين الأقلية تحت الإضطهاد
جريدة الأهرام وأقباط مصر 

الأهرام جريدة حكومية أستولى عليها الأخوان المسلمين والعصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية حولوا طرقاتها مساجد , مئات العاملين بها تدفع الحكومة لهم مرتبات , هذه المرتبات يدفع فيها الأقباط ضرائبهم فيها , وقد دأبت هذه الجريدة فى مهاجمة الأقباط والعقيدة المسيحية خاصة فيما تنشرة للشيوخ , وقد منع هؤلاء الملتحيين الأقباط من وضع البسملة فى نعيهم , السطر الواحد يدفع فيه الأقباط  ألف جنية , ويصبح القبطى أحمق حينما يضع نعيه فى صحيفة تهاجم المسيح وكنيسته , أمامك عشرات الجرائد الأخرى وعندك جريدة وطنى يمكنك نشر ما تريده فيه , التفاخر هو نوع من أنواع الحمق 

وأخيراً نقول للحكومة فى مصر أنه توجد جرائد عربية فى الغرب يصدرها عدداً لا يتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة وتوزع عدة ألاف بواسطة كمبيوتر وبروجرام  فما الحاجة إذاً لمئات من الموظفين يعدون عالة على ميزانية الدولة ويسيرون فى طرقات جريدة الأهرام بالشبشب والجلباب تاركين عملهم ليصلون وإذا كان لا بد من الصلاة فليخصم وقت الصلاة من مرتباتهم وتستفيد الدولة بهذه النقود فى شئ آخر !!!! 
هناك ثلاثة أقسام ( أجزاء ) رئيسية تختص بالإضطهادات فى 50 سنة هى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_962.htm الجـــزء الأول :  الإضطهاد الواقع من الحكومة والسياسيين علىالأقباط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1097.htm الجــــــزء الثـــانى : الإضطهاد الدموى العنصرى الدينى للأقلية القبطية التى تدين بالمسيحية فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_974.htm الجـــزء الثالث : المستندات ويشمل مستندات لجنة الحريات الدينية التى كلفت من قبل الكونجرس الأميريكى - مستندات 

الجزء الأول



 الإضطهاد الواقع من الحكومة والسياسيين علىالأقباط وهو يؤثر على حياتهم من ناحية تعامل الدولة معهم فى مختلف الأنشطة منذ ميلادهم وحتى مماتهم . 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_962.htm



ويشمل الأبواب الآتية 

الباب الأول



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1026.htm الأقباط يطالبون بحقوق المواطنة متساوية مع أخوتهم المسلمين على أرض وطن واحد هو مصر 

الباب الثانى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_964.htm الدولة تعيق يناء الكنائس وترميمها بينما تطلق بناء الجوامع والإنسان له حق فى حرية العبادة 

الباب الثالث 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_965.htm  المادة الثانية فى دستور مصر الحالى هى السبب فى إضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر

الباب الرابع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_967.htm استيلاء الدولة على أملاك الأقباط بعد الثورة وأوقاف واملاك الكنيسة القبطية ولم ترجع بعضها حتى الآن ولم تعوض الكنيسة عن إستغلالها هذه المدة 

الباب الخامس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_968.htm  إضطهاد الدولة والحكومة وإيقاف البابا ونفيه وسجن الآباء الأساقفة ومطارنة الكنيسة القبطية (تحتاج لتكملة

الباب السادس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_982.htm الإضطهاد ومناصب الدولة وعدم تعيين الأقباط فى مناصب هامة فى الدولة أستمر لمدة 50 سنة 

الباب السابع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_983.htm الإعـــلام الإسلامى الموجة ضد العقيدة المسيحية والمسيحيين فى التلفزيون والأذاعة والجرائد المملوكة للحكومة والكتب والمجلات ولعن المسيحيين فى الجوامع والمساجد وغيرها  

الباب الثامن 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_984.htm خمسين سنة والقانون لم يحاكم مسلما واحدا قتل مسيحى قبطى أو سرقه أو أغتصب فتاة او سيدة أو أختطفها أو أستولى على أرض مسيحى أو دمر سيارته وبيته أو طرده من المنطقة التى يعيش فيها

الباب التاسع 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_991.htm الإضطهاد الدينى بتمييز الأقباط من خلال الزى الإسلامى

الباب العاشر : باب الإضطهاد الإنتخابات  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_986.htm قلة عدد الأقباط فى البرلمان نابع من سياسة الدولة فى أقصاء الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_992.htm  تقرير مركز حقوق الإنسان المصرى - القسم الثاني - الأقباط في الانتخابات - تقرير المركز لمتابعة الانتخابات البرلمانية المصرية لمجلس الشعب - 14/10 - 7/12/1995م 

الباب الحادى عشر : باب الإضطهاد فى التعليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_985.htm حكومة مصر وإضطهاد الأقباط فى التعليم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_981.htm الحكومة تدعم الأزهر وتصرف عليه من الخزينة العامة وعلى الجوامع وبنائها وترميمها وأعطاء مئات ألألاف من الشيوخ والمؤذنين مرتبات وتهمل الجانب القبطى

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_980.htm الإضهاد الدينى للمسيحين يمتد للتعليم - أمثلة لبعض الإضطهاد للطلبة الأقباط فى النظام التعليمى الحكومى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1001.htm محافظة الجيزة تصدر أمرا بالتوقف عن تدريس مادة الدين المسيحى وهى مادة إجبارية بحجة عدم وجود إعتمادات مالية 

الباب الثانى عشر : باب تزوير الحكومة والدولة تعداد المسيحيين 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_966.htm تزوير تعداد المسيحيين وخانة الديانة فى مصلحة الأحوال المدنية والجيش

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1066.htm التزوير الحكومى فى مصلحة الحوال المدنية التى تصدر بطاقة الهوية وتغيير خانة الديانة من  مسيحى ممسلم - بعض حالات التزوير 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1067.htm أول تزوير حكومى فى الإحصاء الرسمى يصدر فى مصر فى عصر الرئيس السادات بتعداد الأقباط 2 مليون والرئيس الأمريكى يصرح للبابا شنودة أن عدد الأقباط 7 مليون 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1068.htm تعليق المسئولين والبابا شنودة حول نتيجة عدد الأقباط الهزيلة فى الإحصاء الحومى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1098.htm بعض الحالات التى أشتكى منها الأقباط من مصلحة الأحوال المدنية الحكومية بالتزوير فى خانة الديانة فى بطاقات الهوية للأقباط من مسيحيين إلى مسلمين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2283.htm تعسف إدارة المرور ضد الأقباط

 الجزء الثانى  



الإضطهاد الدموى العنصرى الدينى للأقلية القبطية التى تدين بالمسيحية فى مصر -ويشمل الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والخطف والإغتصاب والسرقة والحرق والتدمير والإستيلاء على الأرض . 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1097.htm 

ويشمل الأبواب التالية 



الباب الأول - الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والحرق والسرقة والحرق والتدمير 

أعمال العنف والاعتداءات المسلحة الدموية لتي قامت بها جماعات اسلامية متطرفة ومسلحة مع تنظيمات حكومية كان يرأسها حسين الشافعى نائب رئيس جمهورية مصر ضد الأقباط العزل . فبحسب مركز (ابن خلدون): وقع أكثر من 4000 قتيل وجريح قبطي بدون سبب سوى لكونهم مسيحيين، منذ حادثة الخانكة 8/9/1972 م عدا الأضرار بالممتلكات تقدر بعشرات الملايين من الدولارات.يبدو أن الهدف الاستراتيجي من تضييق الخناق على الأقباط المصريين هو فرض (العروبة والإسلام) عليهم، أو دفعهم الى الهجرة وترك وطنهم، تطبيقاً لسياسة طمس وتذويب شعب مصر الأصيل(الأقباط) الوطنيين قبل الإستعمار الإسلامى .

هذا عدا خطف وإغتصاب نساء القبط وفتياتهم وتقدر بعض المصادر الغير رسمية بحوالى 5000 فتاة قبطية 

وما يحدث فى مصر الذى أستمر لمدة 50 سنة متواصلة حدث من (العرب المسلمين) مع بقية الشعوب الأصيلة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط كالآشوريين(سريان/كلدان) والآراميين والفينيقيين في كل من لبنان وسوريا (بلاد الشام) وبلاد الرافدين، حتى تبدو  هذه المناطق (مراكز الحضارات القديمة في الشرق) كما لو أنها كانت أرض قاحلة خالية قبل غزو العرب المسلمين لها .

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_969.htm  الإعتداء الدموى بالقتل والحرق والسرقة والحرق والتدمير - هناك مزيد من الإضطهادات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1027.htm إعتدت الجماعات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الطلاب المسيحيين المقيمين بالمدينة الجامعية بالإسكندريةفى 18 آزار / مارس 1980م ( تفاصيل / 1  / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1028.htm اشعال النار في جمعية دار الكتاب المقدس بالخانكة 6/11/1972  م  ( مستندات من مضبطة مجلس الشعب / 2  / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1029.htm الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط فى الزاوية الحمراء يونيو 1981  م  ( تفاصيل  /  3 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1030.htm   قرارات 5 سبتمبر 1981م  عزل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون  , وذلك بالغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2782 لسنة 1971 بتعيين الأنبا شنودة بابا الاسكندرية (تفاصيل ومستندات / 4 / الإعتداءات الغير عادلة على الأقباط ) 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1031.htm حادثة كفر الشيخ -  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 5 / لإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1032.htm الإعتداء على أقباط  أبو قرقاص 2/3/1990  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 6 / لإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1033.htm أحداث منفلوط الدامية 26/4/1990 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1069.htm  أحداث دامية من أجل المحمل - منفلوط 1990م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 8 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1070.htm الإعتداء الدموى وقتل ستة أقباط من بينهم كاهن فى مركز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة 12 / 5 / 1990 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 9 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1071.htm هجوم مسلحين من العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية على الأقباط فى امبابة 20/9/ 1991 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 10/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1088.htm ضحايا صنبو من الأقباط المسيحيين - منشية ناصر - ديروط 9/3/ 1992م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 11/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1089.htm المذبحة راح ضحيتها 14 مسيحياً قبطياً  بقرية المنشية - قرية ويصا - ديروط محافظة أسيوط 4 /مايو/1992 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 12/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1090.htm مقتل 4 من الأقباط فى اليوم الأول ومقتل 2 من الأقباط فى اليوم التالى ونهب وسرقة وتخريب وفوضى تجتاز طما 15/ 10/ 1992 م , 16/10/1992 م( تفاصيل ومستندات / 13/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1091.htm إعتداءات عصابات الإسلام على الأقباط فى مدينة أسيوط 12/2/1993  م( تفاصيل ومستندات / 14/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1092.htm  مركز القوصية - أسيوط 5/10/1994  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 15/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1093.htm  - وبلغ عدد الجرحى 615 أسرة كفر دميانة 1996م بالشرقية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 16/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1094.htm  قتل أكثر 9 من الأقباط كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية - مركز أبو قرقاص - المنيا 12/2/1997  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 17/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )  



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1095.htm قتل 13 قبطى مسيحى وإصابة ستة بجراح فى عزبة / كامل تكلا التابعة لقرية بهجورة مركز نجع حمادى يوم الخميس 13/3/1997  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 18/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1096.htm الإعتداءات الدامية فى العقال البحرى أو العتال البحرى وعزبة الأقباط 21/3/1996  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 19/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1100.htm العصابات الإسلامية الإجرامية - مذبحة عذبة داود - نجع حمادى - قنا 13/3/1997  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 20/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

 قرية الكشح من قرى مركز دار السلام محافظة سوهاج وضحايا الأقباط فى هذه القرية حدثت على مرحلتين 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1101.htm  أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الأولى15/8/ 1998 م .. مقتل أثنين من الأقباط وألقيت الجثتان على مشارف القرية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 21/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1102.htm أحداث الكشح فى المرحلة الثانية 3/1/2000م .. عمليات نهب وتخريب من عصابات الإسلام الإجرامية وبدأوا عمليات القتل ذبحوا 19 قبطياً مسيحياً وحرقوا جسد أثنان بعد قتلهما . ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 22/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1103.htm المسلمون يقتلون القبطية نعمة ملاك شفيق أول شهيدة للمسيح لعام 2004م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 23/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1104.htm أعتداءعلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى صباح الأحد فى محافظة المنيا قرية بنى والمس بمصر 10/2/2002  م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 24/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1105.htm جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه يوم 7/ 11 /2003 م    ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 25/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط )
  المصريةhttp://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1106.htm   فى يوم 12 / 12/ 2005 م قرية كفر سلامة التابعه لمركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية شرق الدلتا تعمد مسلم بإفتعال مشاجرة مع مسيحى وكان هذا تدبير مخطط له  مسبقاً حيث تقوم عصابات الإخوان المسلمين بعد ذلك بما يسمى بالإنتقام فدمروا وسرقوا وحرقوا 17 منزلاً وكثير من ألقباط كانوا يعالجون فى المستشفيات  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 26/ الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1429.htm فوضى فى الأمن وتسيب فى العـــدل - وبسبب‏ ‏مسقي‏ ‏للمياه صفط‏ ‏اللبن‏ ‏بالمنيا‏.. ‏أقباط القرية‏ يدخلون‏ ‏نفق‏ الإجرام الإسلامى العنصرى - جريمة قتل قبطى فى القرية 26/10/2006م وتعديات على أراضى الأقباط  

*******************************************************************

أنتشار ظاهرة القتل الفردى للأقباط بالتعذيب والضرب والذبح فى مصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_2146.htm  العصابات الإسلامية تجند الخطرين لقتل الأقباط  - ثانى قبطى يستشهد فى محافظة الشرقية بدون سبب - جريمة قتل غامضة لقريبة الأنبا بطرس مدير قناة أغابي الفضائي - ذبح موظفة قبطية فى قنــا 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1427.htm قتل مسيحى بتعذيبه حتى المــوت فى جيش مصر - الشهيد جندى المسيح هانى صاروفيم حامل أكليل الأنتصــــــــار

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1428.htm مجنـــــــــــــد قبطى مسيحى يستشهد فى جيش مصر بيد المسلمين - قتلوا أبنه وبصموا أبـــــــــــــــوه  - قتل أثنين من الأقباط بينهم طبيب في سوهاج



الباب الثانى : المسلمين يحرقون الكنائس والجمعيات القبطية والحكومة تعيق بنائها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_970.htm  هناك مزيد من الأضطهادات عما هو موجود هنا - المسلمين يحرقون الكنائس والجمعيات القبطية والحكومة تعيق بنائها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1062.htm إحراق الكنيسة القبطية بالسويس( مستند  / 1 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس ) مقالة كتبها الأستاذ نظير جيد حالياً بإسم البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1002.htm الاعتداء على جمعية النهضة الأرثوذوكسية بسنهور 8/9/1972 م ( تفاصيل / 2 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1003.htm  المسلمين بحرقون جمعية الكتاب المقدس فى 6 نوفمبر1972 م  ( تفاصيل / 3/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين

كنيسة العياط 1973 
حيث حصلت الكنيسة على قرار جمهوري لبناءها وعند الحفر بوضع أساس الكنيسة قام الاسلاميون المتطرفون والغوغاء بالهجوم على عمال الحفر بالعصي والبنادق وأوقفوا العمل في حفر أساس الكنيسة.  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm   المسلمين يسرقون ويحرقون ويدمرون كنيسة العذراء في البيطاخ بنواحي سوهاج 1975  ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1004.htm  كنيسة المحامدة بنواحي سوهاج ( تفاصيل / 4 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1005.htm حادثة كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالعوايسة مركز سمالوط يوليو 1976 ( تفاصيل / 5 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1006.htm اغلاق كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية منقطين مركز سمالوط 1977 م ( تفاصيل / 6 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1007.htm حرق كنيسة قصرية الريحان الأثرية بمصر القديمة فى سنة 19/3/1979 م  ( تفاصيل / 7/ حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

اغلاق كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية بأسيوط 24/2/1979 م  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1008.htm  إلقاء قنبلة على كنيسة اسبورتنج الاسكندرية 7/1/1980م تفاصيل / 8 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1009.htm المسلمين يستولون على أرض مسيحى فينشب نزاع فى حى الزاوية الحمراء بالقاهرة حوكان قد إشتراها أحد المسيحيين لتقام عليها كنيسة وإستصدر حكماً قضائيا ًبحيازتها فى 17 حزيران / يونيو 1981م وأصبحت ملكة ( تفاصيل / 9 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1010.htm إنفجرت قنبله فى كنيسة بشبرا هى كنيسة العذراء بمسرة فى 2/8/1981م أثناء إجراء حفل زواج بالكنيسة  ( تفاصيل / 10 / حرق وهدم الكنائس والإعتداء على المصليين )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1063.htm قوات أمن الدولة المدججة بالسلاح تهاجم بيت أجتمع فيه الأقباط خصصوه للصلاة فارعبتهم وأرهبتهم  قرية إبراهيم باشا مركز سمالوط - فبراير 1991 م ( تفاصيل / 11 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

في ابريل 1996 احترقت كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومار جرجس بالعياط .. مجلة صباح الخير 24/4/1996  م ( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm احترقت كنيسة الشهيد أبو سيفين بالفيوم في مايو 1996  ( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm احترق دير القديس مارجرجس بقنا في مايو 1996 م( مستند  / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1011.htm أحداث كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - المندرة - الإسكندرية  26 مايو 1996 م ( مستند  وتفاصيل / 12 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1059.htm هدم مبنى مطرانية شبرا الخيمة .. فبراير 2001 م ( مستند  وتفاصيل / 13 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm أمر هدم السلم الموصل إلي الدور الثانى من كنيسة القديسين تادرس الشطبى و أبو سيفين - أمر إدارى رقم 926 لسنة 2002 و الصادر فى 11/3/2002  ( مستند  / 14 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1060.htm الاعتداء على كنيسة الشهيد جورج .. بأسيوط في 19/9/2003  م تدوس مقدسات المسيحيين (القربان المقدس بالأقدام) ( مستند  / 15 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - منظمة حقوق الإنسان المصرى )

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1065.htm هجوم المسلمين فى 20/2/2006  م بعزبة واصف مركز العياط الجيزة وحرق أربعة منازل وإصابة العديد من المسيحيين بجراح والسبب أن الأقباط حصلوا على تصريح رسمى قانونى بفتح كنيستهم بعد أن ظلت مغلقة ثلاث سنوات ( مستند  / 16 /  حرق وهدم الكنائس - إختصار م/16/ح.ه

******************************************************************************************

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1621.htm قاضى مسلم يحكم بإلزام الكهنة بتزويج مسيحى طلقته المحكمة 

******************************************************************************************

الباب الثالث : أجهزة الحكومة المختلفة تعيق بناء الكنائس وتقفلها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1037.htm تعويق بنـــــــــــــــاء الكنائس فى مصــــر وإيقاف مراسيم الشعائر الدينية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1039.htm كنيسة العياط 1973  - كنيسة بـ أربعة عشر جامعاً - ( تفاصيل / 1 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1040.htm أمن الدولة أصدر قراراًً بإيقاف ترميم و إصلاح كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية شبلنجه بالقليوبية 10 / 2003م ( تفاصيل / 2 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1041.htm الأمن لا يصرح بإقامة مركز يشمل دار للمناسبات وحضانة ومركز للتأهيل المهنى بمنطقة الجبل الآصفر ناحية عرب العبايدة تابعة مطرانية شبين القناطر - تابعة للخانكة قليوبية ( تفاصيل / 3 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1042.htm لأمن لا يصرح بالصلاة فى كنيسة مار جرجس والأنبا أنطونيوس بقرية منقطين – سمالوط – المنيا ( تفاصيل / 4 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1043.htm إغلاق كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالزاوية باسيوط 24 / 2 / 1979 م ( تفاصيل / 5 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1044.htm  دير السيدة العذراء والأنبا ابرام بقرية دلجا  التابعة لمركز دير مواس بالمنيا 22/ 8 / 1992 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 6 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1044.htm كنيسة الملاك والروماني - المطرية - القاهرة - رفض إدخال كهرباء إليها 10/4/1996  م ( مستندات / 6 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها - منظمة حقوق ألإنسان المصري ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1045.htm  كنيسة السيدة العذراء بأبو الهدر مركز ديروط أسيوط 16/2/1999  م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1046.htm كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان بقرية أولاد الياس مركز صدفا 21 / 6 / 1999م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 8/ تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1047.htm الكنيسة الإنجيلية بأبو حماد - محافظة الشرقية 12 / 3 /2001 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 9 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1048.htm  كنيسة العذراء والملاك غبريال بناحية سندنهور - مركز بنها - محافظة قليوبية 28 / 3/ 2000م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 10 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1049.htm   مبنى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بكفر درويش بالفشن بني سويف 26 مايو 2001 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 11 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1050.htm  كنيسة السيدة العذراء والشهيد أبانوب بالقلج مركز الخانكة - شبين القناطر من 1989 - حتى اليوم ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 12 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1077.htm  كنيسة الأقباط الكاثوليك بقرية حجازة قبلي بمركز قوص - محافظة قنا 1978 م - 1993 م  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 13 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1078.htm كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية الأشمونين مركز ملوي 1999م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 14 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1079.htm كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل الأثرية ببنى مجد 1994 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 15 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1080.htm كنيسة دير المير تادرس بقرية بنى شقير بمنفلوط 1987 - 1997 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 16 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1081.htm كنيسة القديس مار مرقص الرسول بأسيوط 2 / 11 / 1994 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 17 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1082.htm كنيسة الأنبا مقار مركز العسيرات - جرجا - محافظة سوهاح 1999 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 18 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1083.htm كنيسة مار جرجس بسندييس - مركز الخيرية - محافظة القليوبية 12 / 6 / 2001م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 19 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها)

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1085.htmكنيسة إنجيلية عمرها مائة عام وتحتاج لقرار جمهوري لبنائها شارع عبد الخالق ثروت بأسيوط فبراير 2002 م ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 20 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1086.htm كنيسة أثرية أسمها الأم دولاجى تحتاج إلى قرار جمهورى لترميمها  - مركز أسنا - اسوان  ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 21 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها


http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1153.htm فى 18/1/2006  م سقط 14 جريحا ومات شهيداً فى المستشفى متأثراً بجراحة وحرقوا الكنيسة فى هجوم جديد للعصابات الإسلامية بقرية العديسات بمحافظة الأقصر السياحية - خبر نشرته قناة الجزيرة( تفاصيل ومستندات / 23 / تعويق بناء الكنائس وترميمها 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1867.htm عدم التصريح أو تعويق مشروعات الكنائس الخيرية فى مصر - مسئولية أمن الدولة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1509.htm هدم كنيسة الشهيد أبسخرون القلينى بقرية جبل الطير

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1510.htm دير العذراء مريم بجبل أسيوط يحتاج لسور والحكومة لاتعطيه موافقة - المسلمين يستولون على أرض بها أثار مسيحية ويبنون عليها مساكن والآثار لا تتحرك 





الباب الرابع : الشروط العمرية - الخط الهمايونى - شروط القربى العشرة -  القوانين التى تتعامل بها مصر مع الأقباط فى بناء الكنائس 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1053.htm الشريعة الإسلامية تأمر بهدم الكنائس وعدم بناء الكنائس وعدم ترميم الكنائس
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1051.htm الخط الهمايونى الذى اصدره السلطان عبد الحميد اثناء الإحتلال التركى لمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1054.htm شروط القربى باشا لبناء الكنائس منذ العهد الملكى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1055.htm أبن تميمة والرأى الفقهى للشريعة الإسلامية لبناء الكنائس فى مدينة القاهرة عاصمة مصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1056.htm الدستور يتناقض مع القوانين القديمة 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1024.htm نص العهدة العمرية طبقاً لتفسير القرآن على 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1239.htm القرار الجمهورى بإعطاء المحافظين سلطة هدم الكنائس وإعادة بنائها 


الباب الخامس : ملف خطف وأغتصاب الفتيات والزوجات والقاصرات الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_975.htm ملف خطف وأغتصاب الفتيات والزوجات والقاصرات الأقباط 



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_999.htm عصابات الإسلام وخطف الفتيات القاصرات ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 1/ الإعتداء على فتيات الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1000.htm أعترافات عضو من أعضاء العصابات الإسلامية المدعمة من الحكومة بالتخطيط الإعتداء على الفتيات (تفاصيل ومستندات /2/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1019.htm حادثة أختفاء زوجة أحد الكهنة - فقامت المظاهرات من الأقباط وعندما رجعت كانت مخدرة   (تفاصيل ومستندات /3/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1020.htm دكتور فى أستراليا يستغيث لأن مسلم من الجماعات الإسلامية خطف أخته (تفاصيل ومستندات /4/الإعتداء على الفتيات القبطيات - 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1021.htm بداية إختطاف الرجال بأساليب جديدة - محاولة إرسالة إلى ليبيا ليأخذون أعضاءه قطع غيار بشرية ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 5/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1022.htm حالات مختلفة من خطف الفتيات وإجبارهن على الإسلام بطرق مختلفه وإغتصابهن - تفاصيل ومستندات / 6/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1023.htm إلقاء الأحماض المركزة على فتيات ونساء القبط فى جميع أنحاء بلاد مصر (تفاصيل ومستندات / 7/ الإعتداء على فتيات القبط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1214.htm تمثيلية بين البوليس وخاطف بنت مسيحية قبطية  - تفاصيل / 8 / الإعتداء على قبطيات

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1277.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1278.htm اختطاف السيدة / حنان فيلبس حبيب مدرسة بالاباء اليسوعيين وعند نزولها من منزل زوجها يوم  15/ 2/ 2006 م للذهاب إلي والدتها المريضة وسمعوا في التليفون المحمول بصوت إستغاثة (آنين) بمعني أنه يوجد أحد مكمم الفم وغير قادر علي التحدث - وفى 1/2/2006م إختطاف فتاة مسيحية في الاقصر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1279.htm تصريح خطير لوكيل مطرانية أسيوط  عما حدث فى  2/ 2006 م عن عصابة خطف الفتيات القبطيات فى أسيوط , خطف فتاة تدعى بوسي ظريف بستان من أمام منزلها







الباب السادس : أعتناق المسلمين المسيحية  وإرتداد مسيحى أسلم إلى المسيحية جريمة



http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_973.htm أعتناق المسلمين المسيحية وإرتداد مسيحى أسلم إلى المسيحية جريمة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_993.htm إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم بشتى الطرق الملتوية ( تفاسيل ومستندات/1/إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_994.htm الإعلام الحكومى يتبنى البروباجاندا الإسلامية فى إعتناق غير المسلمين الدين الإسلامى لبث فكر اعتناق الإسلام من خلال أجهزة الإعلام الحكومية فى تقرير لحقوق الإنسان المصرى ( تفاسيل ومستندات/2/إجبار الأقباط على تغيير عقيدتهم  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_995.htm أتجه المسلمون الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية إلى التزوير بسبب أن الحكومة والأمن يطاردهم لأنهم أعتنقوا المسيحية  ( تفاصيل ومستندات/3/إجبار القباط على تغيير عقيدتهم

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_996.htm  المعوقات الحكومية التى تقابل المسيحيين الذين أعتنقوا الإسلام بدون إقتناع ثم عادوا إلى المسيحية فى تغيير خانة الديانة  ( تفاصيل ومستندات/4/إجبار القباط على تغيير عقيدتهم



الباب السابع : ظاهرة قتل رجال الدين الأقباط (الكهنة والأساقفة ) والإعتداء عليهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_971.htm   ظاهرة قتل رجال الدين الأقباط (الكهنة والأساقفة ) والإعتداء عليهم 

وقتل معه أمرأة وطفل قبطى عمره 11 سنة وألف البابا لجنه تقصى الحقائق أخذت على رجال الشرطة والنيابة هناك عدم جديتهم فى إجراءالتحقيق حول الحادث . وفى ظل هذاالتوتر وقع صدام بين المسلمين والقبط إستخدمت فيه الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء وتم نقل عدد كبير من المصابين إلى المستشفيات .  
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1034.htm فى 2 أيلول / سبتمبر 1978م قتل الجماعات الإسلامية القس غبريال عبد المتجلى كاهن كنيسة التوفيقية ( سمالوط – المنيا ( تفاصيل / 1 / قتل وأعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1035.htm قتل القس رويس زاخر أبوتيج 24/11/1978م  كاهن كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بدويقة بأبو تيج ولم تقم جهات الأمن بالقبض على الجناة ( تفاصيل / 2 / قتل وإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1033.htm أحداث منفلوط الدامية 26/4/1990 م يملكها الدكتور / جمال رشدى وكان يستقلها معه العربة القس شنودة حنا ومعه زوجته وطفل وثلاثة من الشمامسة  أثناء عودتهم من النوبارية إلى الأسكندرية حيث أطلقوا على العربة نيران الأسلحة الأوتماتيكية بطريقة كثيفة ( تفاصيل ومستندات / 7 / الإعتداءات الدموية على الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1036.htm حادثة قتل رهبان على باب الدير المحرق 12 / 3 / 1994 م   ( مستند / 3 / الإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1074.htm استشهاد أبونا / أبراهيم ميخائيل كاهن كنيسة مار مينا بطحا الأعمدة – مركز سمالوط يوم 1 مايو 2004  م كما استشهد أيضا شماسان في نفس الحادث هما الشماس/ محروس ميلاد شيحة والشماس/ ناصر فهيم بسخيرون  (تفاصيل رقم / 4 /  الإعتداء على رجال الكهنوت المسيحيين ) 


الباب الثامن : الأمن والبوليس يقبض على الأقباط لحملهم الأناجيل ورؤية شرائط فيديو مسيحية

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_976.htm الأمن والبوليس يقبض على الأقباط لحملهم الأناجيل ورؤية شرائط فيديو مسيحية

الباب التاسع : مصادرة الكتب والصحف 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_977.htm مصادرة الكتب والصحف 



الباب العاشر : العصابات الأسلامية تقتل الأقباط من أجل الأتاوة أو الفردة (الجزية الإسلامية) 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_978.htm العصابات الأسلامية تقتل الأقباط من أجل الأتاوة أو الفردة (الجزية الإسلامية) 

الباب الحادى عشر : قتل أصحاب محلات الذهب الأقباط

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_979.htm  قتل أصحاب محلات الذهب الأقباط

الباب الثانى عشر : تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_990.htm تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط إقامة الشعائر المسيحية فى مصر هو جريمة ضد الدولة

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1017.htm تحيــــــــــــز قوات الأمن والبوليس للعصابات الإسلامية ضد الأقباط حالات خاصة تحيز فيها البوليس ضد ألأقباط 









الباب الثالث عشر :  المسلمين يعتدون على مقابر الأقباط المسيحيين - وعدم التصريح لهم بأراضى لدفن موتاهم 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1084.htm المسلمين يطبقون الشريعة الإسلامية فى نبش قبور موتى الأقباط والإستيلاء على أراضى مقابرهم وعدم التصريح لهم بأراضى لدفن موتاهم 



الباب الرابع عشر : تلويث سمعة المسيحية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1025.htm تلويث سمعة المسيحة بواسطة الجرائد الصفراء ومسلسلات تلفزيونية وفيلم بأحب السينما وإرهاب الأقباط ومحاولة قتل راهبة ومحامى قبطى - عصابات الإسلام تحاول حرق كنيسة مار جرجس وتقوم بتدمير محلات وممتلكات الأقباط بالأسكندرية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1018.htm فيديو برسوم الذى كان محرزاً ضمن قضية 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1058.htm فيلم بحب السينما 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1468.htm كتب أبو إســــلام التى تهاجم المسيحية والأقباط فى مصـــر

الجزء الثالث 



المستندات ويشمل مستندات لجنة الحريات الدينية التى كلفت من قبل الكونجرس الأميريكى 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_974.htm 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1181.htm  صادر عن مكتب الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان والعمل في 28 فبراير 2005م 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1182.htm ترجمة للجزء الخاص بمصر من تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية عن دعم حقوق الانسان والديمقراطية 2004-2005 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1183.htm تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية حول حقوق الإنسان في مصرعن عام 2003 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1184.htm International Religious Freedom Report 2005 Released by the Bureau of Democracy, Human Rights, and Labor
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1185.htm تقرير مركز ابن خلدون عن الحاله القبطيه

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1186.htm التقرير السنوى الأمريكى حول الإتجار بالبشر الجزء الخاص بمصر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1187.htm تقرير معاداة السامية في العالم 1 تموز/ يوليو، 2003-15 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر، 2004

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1188.htm تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية حول حقوق الإنسان في مصرعن عام 2004 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1189.htm المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان الضبطية القضائية للأزهر مطرقة على حرية الفكر

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1190.htm "المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان -  بحب السيما - هل أضحت المؤسسة الدينية في مصر جهة رقابية ؟ 

*****************************************************************************************

الإســـلام والديمقراطية إتجاهين متعارضين 

هذا هو رأى الإسلام فى دولة كبرى يقوله فالح عبد الجبار مدير "معهد الدراسات الاستراتيجية"، ومقره في لندن وبغداد، نورده هنا فى هذا الموقع حتى نعطى للقارئ فرصة للتعرف على السبب عما يحدث فى مصــر من جراء تطبيق شريعة الإسلام .

النقطة الأولى، التي يتحدث عنها عبد الجبار هي فكرة "أن التشريع لله وحده وبالتالي لا يجوز للبرلمان أن يشرع". 
ويوضح قائلا: "هذا مفهوم فقهي قديم ما يزال قائما وتتبناه الكثير من الحركات (الإسلامية)". 
أما نقطة الافتراق الثانية، من وجهة نظر عبد الجبار، فتتمثل في فكرة "أن الحاكمية لله وليس للشعب، يعني أن الشعب ليس مصدر السلطات، ولا يمكن أن يكون مصدر السلطات". 
ويقول إن هذا الموقف هو "موقف أبو الأعلى المودودي، وسيد قطب، وحتى موقف الفقه الشيعي في إيران، كالخميني وغيره من الاتجاهات". 

الأقبــــــــاط غير مواطنين على تراب وطنهم مصر . 
وتشكل مسألة المواطنة نقطة الافتراق الثالثة بين الإسلام والديمقراطية بحسب عبد الجبار. 
ويوضح قائلا: "في النظام الديمقراطي كل مواطن مساو لأي مواطن آخر بصرف النظر عن الدين أو الجنس أو العرق أو اللغة، إلخ. ولكن حسب المنطوق الفقهي الإسلامي القديم فإن غير المسلمين هم أهل ذمة، وبالتالي لا يجوز مساواتهم بباقي المسلمين". 
ويستدرك عبد الجبار قائلا: "ولكن هناك بعض الفقهاء الإسلاميين وبعض المدارس الإسلامية الآن تقبل بالمباديء الحديثة للمواطنة، والانتخاب، وحق البرلمان في أن يشرع. ولكن هذه الجماعات والفقهاء في داخل المؤسسة الدينية يشكلون لحد الآن أقلية". 
منابع تاريخية 
وإلى جانب نقاط الافتراق النظرية، فإن عبد الجبار يرى أن مسألة الإسلام والديمقراطية تضرب جذورها في منابع شتى أبرزها ما نشأ عن تحولات تاريخية رافقت زحف الحداثة في المنطقة العربية الإسلامية. 
ويعتقد أن "المنبع الأول هو الاعتقاد بثبات كل القيم التي استخلصها الفقهاء السابقون. ما استخلصه ابن تيمية مثلا على الجبهة السنية، أو ما استخلصه الفقهاء الحليون كما يُسَمَّوْن في الفقه الشيعي من وجوب حكم الفقيه، إلخ، ولاية الفقيه". 
ويردف قائلا: "هذا الاعتقاد بثبات هذه الأحكام هو مصدر أساسي (للإشكالية)". 
ويلاحظ أيضا انكباب طلبة المدارس الدينية "على قراءة الفقه وعدم الإطلاع على العلوم الحديثة، على الفلسفات الحديثة، على النظريات الحديثة". 
ويرى أنه نتيجة لذلك "يعيش رجل الدين في الماضي وينقطع عن كل هذا التطور الزمني". 
والخوف يشكل بالنسبة لعبد الجبار منبعا تاريخيا آخر لإشكالية العلاقة بين الإسلام والديمقراطية. 
ويشرح بأن هذا الخوف هو "الخوف من التغيير الاجتماعي لأن الديمقراطية هي معلم من معالم المجتمع الحديث والمجتمع الحديث يلغي العزلة القديمة للطوائف والمحلات المغلقة والقبائل وغيرها. وتبدأ الحياة الجديدة بإطلاق حرية المرأة، وخروجها إلى العمل". 
ويخلص إلى القول بأن هذا الوضع "يذكي مخاوف كثيرة عند الذكور المهيمنين على إنتاج الثقافة الدينية بالذات". 
.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news/newsid_4608000/4608068.stm راجع وكالة الأنباء العالمية بى بى سى 



***********************************************************************************



الظلم الذى لا أريد أن أعانى منه لا أريده لغيرى من بنى البشر 

الأقباط المسيحيين شعب يتعرض للأبادة بالطرق المشروعة وغير المشروعة 



يواجه الأقباط فى بلادهم من المسلمين أنواع مختلفة من الإضطهاد العنيف منه المعنوى ومنه الدموى : - 

1 - العنف العصبى .. يواجه الأقباط جميعهم هذا النوع من العنف فى حياتهم العادية فى الشارع والعمل والمدارس خاصة إذا طالبوا بحقوقهم ويواجههم المسلمين بالعنف العصبى الذى يشمل : الغضب , النرفزة , التخويف , التهديد , الوعيد , الألفاظ الشديدة الجارحة وكثيرا ما ينتهى هذا النوع من العنف العصبى إلى ضرب الأقباط أو قتلهم فى أى مكان عام ويشهد الجميع من المسلمين أن القبطى غلطان ويستحق القتل ويمر الأمر بدون تسجيل كأنهم ذبحوا فرخة ليأكلوها بدون حساب أو عقاب من الجهات الأمنية والبوليس . 

2- تحطيم معنويات الأقباط : وهو يتم بالعنف كالزجر الشديد والتوبيخ القاسى والتركيز على أخطائهم والمحاسبة الشديدة وتضخيمها , وقد قامت عصابات الإسلام الإجرامى فى مصر بخطف وتخدير بعض الفتيات القبطيات وتصويرهن عاريات وإعطائهم مخدرات من عائلات مشهورة وفضحهن حتى يشعر القبطى بالخزى والعار .

3 - عنف الإهانة : إستمر الحكم الإسلامى الجمهورى طيلة الخمسين سنة الأخيرة بالتهكم على الديانة المسيحية من خلال أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة المسموعة كالراديو والمرئية مثل التلفزيون والمقروئة من الجرائد الحكومية والكتب التى تباع على أرصفة الشوارع والتى تحث المسلمين على مقاطعة الأقباط وشتيمتهم وسبهم وكرههم وظلت ميكروفونا جوامعهم تشتم وتلعنهم الأقباط ليلاً ونهاراً وهم يقولون آمين هذا غير شتائمهم القبيحة مثل ياولاد صليب الكلب , يانعل صليب أمك وغيرها , وما إلى ذلك من ألوان القتل الأدبى والمعنوى . 

4 - عنف التهديد والوعيد : التهديد والوعيد هو سمة من السمات التى يتعامل بها الإسلام مع الغير مسلم ويقوم الإسلام على القتل الوحشى الذى بلا رحمة حتى يخاف ويرتعب الباقيين من التهديد والوحيد . 

5 - عنف الإرهاب :  ويشيع هذا العنف اليوم فى مصر وهو عنف الإرهاب وعنف الجريمة ويشمل : الإرهاب والتعذيب وبث الرعب وتدمير الطائرات مثل الذى حدث مع برجى التجارة العالميين وتدمير الطائرة الفرنسية فوق سيناء فى مصر لأن فرنسا منعت إرتداء الحجاب وجرائم خطف الفتيات الأقباط وإغتصابهن وحتى الرجال خطفوهم , وإلقاء القنابل على كنائس وتجمعات الأقباط وتخريب وتدمير الأعمال التجارية للأقباط .. ألخ . 

6 - عنف حرب الجهاد : يعتقد المسلم أن القبطى مشرك ولا يؤمن بالله ولا محمد نبى الإسلام وعلى هذا يطلق عليه أسم كافر , والكافر كلمة تعتبر كبيرة من الكبائر عندهم وتعنى غير مؤمن بالإسلام , وعلى هذا المنطق يعتبر المسلم أن أى إنسان غير مسلم ومنهم بطبيعة الحال عدو له لأن هذا الكافر عدو الله ورسولة حسب ما يقوله القرآنوعليه ان يجاهد ضدهم بإحتلال أرضهم وسرقتهم (الأنفال) وإغتصاب عرضهم وإعتبار أولادهم وبناتهم ونسائهم من العبيد (ملكات يمين ) له الحق فى فعل ما يشاء معهم , هذا هو ما يواجهه القبطى بصورة أو أخرى فى مصر . 
كيف يواجه الأقباط العنف الإسلامى : 
يواجه الأقباط العنف الإسلامى بالمقاومة السلبية وقد أثبت التاريخ خلال 14 قرنا وهذا النوع من المقاومة غير مجدية على الإطلاق مع الإسلام لأن الإسلام صمم على الأعتداء والعنف والإستهانه بالآخر وإبادة الأقباط المسيحيين من أرض مصر وهم يعتمدون على كثير من الآيات القرآنية الصريحة وجعله فى درجة دونية ومعاملتهم كالحيوانات , 

ونتكلم هنا على مقاومة الأقباط السلبية : 
الصمت - البكاء - الإضراب عن الطعام - الإنسحاب .. ألخ 
صمتوا من الخوف والرعب الذين يعيشون فيه , صمتوا لأنهم لم يجدوا آذانا لشكواهم من الحكم الذى من المفروض عليه حمايتهم , هربوا من مواجهه الحياة عن طريق الصمت . 
البكاء .. كثيراً من الأقباط يبكون بالدموع الغزيرة ولكنهم يسكبونها أمام إلههم من كثرة الألام التى يلاقونها طيلة أيام حياتهم أنه أمر شائع .. 
الإضراب عن الطعام .. قام الأقباط بصيام خمسة أيام والصلاة المستمرة وقد مثل هذا الأمر ضغطاً على الحكومة فى عصر السادات بسبب إصرار الحكومة على وضع قانون حد الردة فى الدستور , ولكن بصفة عامة نقول أن الأقباط يقومون بصوم معظم أيام السنة حوالى ثلاثة أرباع السنة حتى نفذت طاقتهم .
الإنسحاب : إنسحب الأقباط من الحياة العامة تقريباً فنجد أنهم بعيدون عن الإنتخابات التى تزور تزويراً صارخا صناديق ألإنتخاب معدة بها أوراق مملوءة بنسبة 99,99% وحتى إنتخابات مبارك الأخيرة بوضع مصر بحيث يكون هو المسيطر على الجماعات يحركها لمصلحته يوهم الغرب أنه أصلح إنسان لمنصبه فهو يلعب لعبة القط والفأر , والعصابات الإجرامية تعيث فى أرض مصر فساداً . 

لماذا يعتبر المسلمين فى مصر أن الأقباط  المسيحيين اعداء لهم ويكرهونهم ؟
‏
يعتبر المسلمين أن غير المسلمين أعداء وبالخصوص أهل الكتاب من الديانتين السماويتين اليهودية والمسيحية وقد استطاعوا الضغط على اليهود وإضطهادهم فى مصر بعد أن كان يقدر عددهم فى مصر بمئات الألاف فاصبح عددهم اليوم مائتين فهربوا إلى إسرائيل . 

أما الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر ليس لهم دولة اخرى يلجأون إليها من الإضطهاد الإسلامى الدموى الواقع عليهم لمدة 50 سنة منذ قيام النظام الجمهورى فى 23 يوليو 1952 م 



يعتمد الإرهاب الإسلامى على الآية التالية فى تنفيذ مخططانهم فى إبادة أهل الكتاب ومنهم المسيحيين الأقباط وتسمى آية السيف ونسخت وألغت كل الايات القرآنية التى تحث على التوافق والإنسجام الإجتماعى .
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ." ‏ سورة التوبة: رقم 9 آية رقم 29 

تفسير الآية حسب تفسير "الجلالين": 
" قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر": وإلا لآمنوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله": كالخمر 
"ولا يدينون دين الحق": الثابت الناسخ لغيره من الأديان وهو دين الإسلام 
"من الذين أوتوا الكتاب": أي اليهود والنصارى 
"حتى يعطوا الجزية" الخراج المضروب عليهم كل عام 
"عن يد": أي منقادين أو بأيديهم لا يوكلون بها 
"وهم صاغرون": أذلاء منقادون لحكم الإسلام. 

أى أنه بصورة عامة أن المسلمين جائهم أمر إلهى بأن اليهود والمسيحيين اعداء الله ورسوله وما داموا هم أعداء الله ورسوله فهم أيضا أعداء لهم إلى أن يؤمنوا بدين الإسلام وهم يعتقدون أن الإسلام ألغى بظهوره كل الأديان الأخرىوالجهاد هو أن تدين الأرض كلها بالإسلام لأنه بصورة بسيطة يعتقد المسلم أن الله دينة الإسلام ولا يدين بأى دين آخر ، ولا يخلّص الأقباط من ذلك إلا دفع ضريبة الذل. ونسميها "ضريبة الذل" لأن الله يريد من المسيحيين واليهود أن يدفعوها للمسلمين وهم يشعرون بالذل حسب قول الاية.      {وهم صاغرون} فإن معناه: وهم أذلاء مقهورون. وأيضاً: أن يعطوها وهم واقفون والآخذ جالس . 
والدعاية ( البروباجاندا الإسلامية ) لا تعطى الصورة الحقيقية للعنف الذى يواجهه القبطى على تراب وطنه والخداع هو أساس هذه الحرب المخطط لها من الإسلام  ويتعرض له المواطن القبطى  , والإعلام لا يصور الذى يقتل القبطى أو يغتصب قبطية على أنه مجرم ولكنه يعنبره بطلاً ويسكت الإعلام والأمن والبوليس على مثل هذه الجرائم المنتشرة فى المجتمع المصرى لأن هذا الخداع هو نوع من أنواع الجهاد الدفاعى فى خطط الإسلام . 

والمسلم لا يخجل كما يخجل الغربيين أو باقى البشر من قتل قبطى (بصفة عامه لأنه غير مسلم) أو إغتصاب أبنته أو سرقته أو الإستيلاء على أرض مملوكه له فى مصر وهذه العبارات التالية كثيراً ما يقولها المسلمين علنا لأقباط مصر ولكنهم يتلونون مثلما تتلون الحرباء والثعبان  تبعاً اللبيئة التى تعيش فيها ففى الغرب يستعمل أسلوباً ناعماً  ولكنه على أى حال الثعبان هو ثعبان بغض النظر على لونه الجميل لأنه سينقض ويبث سموماً لأنه كائن سام . 
 ** ولتعلموا بأن القرآن يقول لى أنكم كفار ومشركين وبأنه يدعونى أن لا أثق بكم ولا أصادقكم وإن فعلتُ ذلك فإنني أكون قد استوجبت غضب الله. (قرآن 5 : 51)
قرآنى يدعوني إلى الجهاد ومحاربتكم وقتالكم إلى أن تؤمنوا بدين الإسلام ، وإن لم تؤمنوا فلكم ثلاثة خيارات القتال أو القتل أو دفع الجزية ضريبة لننا سنترككم قيد الحياة ولكن تذكر ستعيش تحت راية اإسلام عبداً ذليلاً ، وعليكم أن تدفعو الجزية ذليلين صاغرين لحكم الإسلام . (قرآن 9 : 29) 
إن نبينا محمد صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين قال وهو الصادق الأمين بأن العالم لن ينتهي حتى يتم القضاء وإبادة أهل الكتاب من المسيحيين واليهود إلى درجة يخونهم فيها الحجر والشجر فيخبر عن مكان اختبائهم مطالباً المسلمين بقتلهم.  (صحيح بخاري) 
أن الإسلام قد شرط الجهاد ضدكم يا اهل الكتاب لدخول الجنة فى القرآن وما فيها من جنّات النعيم وعما فيها من مكافآت للذين يقاتلونكــم، كالحوريّات العذارى اللواتي يبقين عذارى بغض النظر عن عدد المرات التي ندخلهنّ فيها. وكالغلمان المخلدين الذين سيخدموننا ويقدمون لنا الفواكه والخمر ونحن جالسون متكئون على الأرائك السماوية . ولتموتوا في غيظكم أيها الأمريكان الكفار لأنكم لن تحصلوا على هذا النعيم بل ستُعذَّبون في نار جهنم وبئس المصير هو مصيركم . (قرآن 52 : 16 – 23) (قرآن 56 : 12 – 26)
هذا ما يقوله المسلم للمسيحى القبطى فى مصر نورده حتى يعرف العالم كله ما يضمره المسلمين من شر لإبادة المسيحية من مصر . 

وطوال هذه العقود كان التضليل والتدليس هو سيد الموقف فيما يتعلق بوصف الأحداث في الإعلام المصري، مثل فتنة طائفية، احتقان طائفي، أحداث مؤسفة، اشتباكات متبادلة ، نزاع وشجار، صدامات بين المسلمين والأقباط، أحداث عنف، التحريض من الطرفين، المتطرفين من الجانبين، وذلك رغم الوضوح الكامل أن هذه الاعتداءات من طرف واحد، وإنها تمثل جرائم ضد القانون تصل إلى حد الفعل الإرهابي الجماعي،


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

من هم الأقباط ؟

جاءت على شبكة الأنترنت مقالة بعنوان هل الأقباط هم نصارىمصر ؟ ..  أشك فى ذلك  !!

http://www.haridy.com/ib/showthread.php?t=24438



وهناك فى العبارة السابقة ثلاثة أسماء وهى : الأقباط ونصارى ومصر   

كلمة النصارى تختلف عن كلمة مسيحيين (*) فهذه طائفة والثانية طائفة أخرى وعلى هذا فالكاتب أخطأ من البداية وعلى هذا فليبحث بنفسه عن الفرق بين الطائفتين وما دام أخطأ على الأساس الذى بنى عليه مقالته بهذا تكون مقالته كلها خطأ وبهذا نعتبر أن الرد عليها مضيعة للوقت . ولكن لنا سؤالين : هل يتكلم المسلم اللغة القبطية أو يستعملها حتى يدعى أنه قبطى ؟ هل يسمى المسلم جامعه باسم قبطى مثلاً كما يسمى المسيحيين كنائسهم الكنيسة القبطية فى بلدة كذا .. ألخ ؟ 

الفرق بين كلمة نصـــارى وكلمة ناصريين 

ولقد طلب الكثيرين بعد كتابة هذا المقال كتابة تفسير كلمة نصارى الذى ذكرها كاتب المقالة السابقة ونود أن نشير إلى ثلاث كلمات مختلفة وهى ناصرى و نصارى ومسيحيين ونحيط علم القراء أن المسلمين كثيراً ما يخلطون بين كلمة ناصرى وكلمة نصارى ولتوضيح الفروق كالآتى :-

 كلمة ناصرى كلمة ناصرى (#) أطلقت على السيد المسيح لأنه ينتمى إلى بلدة الناصرة تعبر عن المكان وكلمة ناصرى كلمة تطلق على البشر الذين ولدوا أو عاشوا فى بلدة الناصرة أى أن الناصرين ينتمون إلى مكان أو منطقة أو بلدة  وكانوا يطلقون عن من يتبع المسيح " شيعة الناصريين " ( أع 24: 5) إلى أن أصبحت هذه الشيعة أو الطائفة أو البدعة لها عقيدة دينية تختلف عن العقيدة المسيحية وأتخذت أسم شيعة الناصرين أو طائفة الناصريين ونكرر أن هذه كانت طائفة تختلف تماما عن معتقدات المسيحيين الذين هم أتباع رسل وتلاميذ المسيح وقد اختفت هذه الشيعة أو أنقرضت وموجود ما تعتقده هذه الشيعة فى مقالة فى موقعنا هذا ... 

كلمة نصارى أطلقت على طائفة من الناس ابتدعوا فكراً ومعتقدها مختلفاً عن العقيدة المسيحية أيضاً  ... ,  والعقيدة النصرانية هم ألأبيونيين الذين هم اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح إيماناً مختلفاً عن المسيحيين أى أنهم تمسكوا بالشريعة والتقاليد والعادات والشريعة اليهودية وهم طائفة قليلة العدد بالمقارنة بالمسيحيين الذين تبعوا تلاميذ ورسل المسيح وقد كانت لهم تجمعات فى بعض البلدان فكان يطلق عليهم مثلاً نصارى مكة , نصارى الشام , نصارى نجران وهكذا ...

 وستجد فى هذا الموقع مقالة عن عقيدة النصارى الأبيونيين وعلاقتهم بمحمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية . 

 وبمضى الزمن أطلق أسم النصارى على الأبيونيين فقط , وكان هؤلاء النصارى ( الأبيونيين ) لهم فكر خارج عن الإيمان المسيحى فى العالم كله أى أنهم بدعة خارجه عن المسيحية وكان منهم القس ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وخديجة أبناء عم محمد من قرابه بعيده وتزوج محمد من خديجة طبقاً للعقيدة الأبيونية النصرانية وعقد العقد كاهن نصرانى هو ورقة ابن نوفل أسقف مكة وظل محمد أمينا فى زواجه النصرانى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة حتى ماتت خديجة , وكان يأمل ورقة أن يخلفه محمد فى زعامة هذه الفئة النصرانية , ولعل القارئ يلاحظ عند الإطلاع على القرآن يجد أنه يتكلم عن النصارى (الأبيونيين) وعقيدتهم وعقائد مختلفة أخرى من البدع التى أنتشرت فى العربية .. ولكنه لم يشر لا من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى العقيدة المسيحية المستقيمة القويمة التى كانت منتشرة فى جميع أنحاء العالم القديم , وقد كان القس ورقة أبن نوفل أسقفاً لمكـــة  يعد محمد ليكون أسقفاً يخلفه له ولكن حدث خلاف مع البيزنطيين نتج عنه أقصاء ورقة أبن نوفل عن أسقفية مكة وهذا هو موضوع كتاب " قس ونبى " لكاتب أسمه موسى الحريرى (9), وهذا الأستنتاج يفسر أيضاً مدى الكره والبغضاء للمسيحيين الذين ظلوا على مسيحيتهم ومنهم الأقباط ولليهود الذين لم يصدقوا نبوة محمد وأحرجوه بأسئلتهم , وقد أنتهت وتلاشت الطائفة النصرانية اليوم ولكن ما زال أسمهم فى القرآن حتى اليوم ويعتقد المسلمين أن أى مسيحى هو نصرانى ولكن هذا خطأ النصارى هم اليهود الذين أعتقدوا فى المسيح أنه المسيا المنتظر وأن الخلاص يتم عن طريق القوة .

وعلى هذا أخطأ صاحب المقال فى إطلاق أسم النصارى على المسيحيين , ونحيط القارئ علماً أن المسيحيين هم من آمنوا بالمسيحية بعد أن بشرهم بالمسيح تلاميذ ( الحواريين) المسيح ورسله , فمسيحى روما بشرهم بطرس تلميذ المسيح , وأقباط مصر بشرهم بالمسيح مرقس رسول المسيح .. وهكذا , وملخص القول أن الإيمان الحقيقى المسيحى هو الذى تسلمته أمة ما من تلاميذ ( الحواريين) المسيح ورسله فقط أما باقى الفئات التى يطلق عليهم نصارى أو ناصريين .. ألخ ولم تمتد جذورهم إلى تلميذ أو رسول للمسيح ففى إيمانهم شيئ ناقص أو مخالف للأيمان المستقيم الذى تسلمته الكنائس الرسولية القديمة من الآباء التلاميذ ( الحواريين) والرسل .  

وفى العصر الحديث ظهرت بدع أخرى الآن تحمل أسماء مسيحية ولكنها تختلف فى الإيمان عن المسيحيين , وعندما تكلم مسلماً لا تجد عنده المعلومات السابقة كما لا يعرف الفرق بين الطوائف المختلفة لسبب واحد فقط لا يخرج عنه وهو أنه يستقى معلوماته من مصدر واحد ألا وهو القرآن ويظن أن القرآن فيه كل شئ يحتاجه من معلومات : والقرآن ذكر اسم النصارى فقط ولم يذكر أسم المسيحيين إطلاقاً , لهذا عندما تناقشة يسألك بما هو موجود فى قرآنه والموجود فى قرآنه هو ما كان يعتقد ويدين به طائفة خارجة عن المسيحية هم النصارى الأبيونيين وهم بدعة وعقيدة خارجه عن المسيحية !!! 

وشئ آخر نود أن نضيفه لإثراء معلومات قارئ تاريخ أقباط مصر أن الإسلام هو تجنس وليس الأرض , أى أن المسلم لا يجب أن يقول أنه مصرى , ولكن يقول " أنا مسلم فقط "  لأن إنتماؤه موجه ناحية هدف واحد هو الإسلام وليس نحو الوطن , لهذا لا يمكن أن يطلقون على أنفسهم أسم الأمة المصرية ولكنهم يطلقون على أنفسهم أسم " الأمة الإسلامية " لأنهم حسب قول محمد صاحب الشريعة الأسلامية أنهم أى المسلمين " خيـــر أمـــة أخرجـــــــــــت للناس " فأمة الأسلام  التى ينتمون إليها فى رايهم خير من أمة مصر فلماذا إذاً يريدون ان ينتموا إلى مصر اليوم ؟؟؟؟ 

لماذا أستخدم الأقباط فى القديم كلمات : نصارى / والبسملة الإسلامية / والله ؟

وستجد فى هذا الموقع أن بعض المراجع القديمة أستخدمت كلمة نصارى للأشارة عن المسيحيين مثل الأنبا ساويرس أبن المقفع نقلاً عن قول البطاركة وذلك لأن هذه الكلمة كانت قد أصبحت شائعة الأستخدام وكان فى هذه العصور المظلمة من يغير هذه المسميات يقتل فى الحال بدون دفاع , وعندما نقتبس أى عبارة من هذه المراجع فننقلها فى هذا الموقع بدون تغيير للأمانة التاريخية وأثراءً للفكر , وألأقباط يعرفون الأسباب التى دفعت الأنبا ساويرس وغيره لأستعمال هذه الكلمة وغيرها  , وليس هذا فحسب فقد أضطر الأقباط كتابة البسملة الإسلامية فى التخاطب والمكاتبات الرسمية مع الحكام المسلمين وقد أستخدم الأقباط هذه الكلمات خوفاً  من الأبادة , فليتصور القارئ المسلم ماذا سيحدث للمسيحيين الأقباط إذا أرسلت الكنيسة رسالة إلى خليفة أو أميراً والياً مسلماً على مصر رسالة فى مقدمتها ( عن اليمين فى أعلى الصفحة ) البسملة المسيحية التى تقول : " بإسم ألاب والبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين !!!! " , وما حدث مع كلمة نصارى والبسملة حدث أيضاً مع كلمة الله لتحل محل أيلوهيم الإله الحقيقى فى التوراه والأنجيل المترجم باللغة العربية ولا يوجد أسم الله فى أى ترجمة للكتاب المقدس ( التوراة والأنجيل ) بأى لغة فى العالم . 

الأقباط هم المسيحيين الأرثوذكس الذى ترجع أصولهم إلى قدماء المصريين 

الأقباط المسيحيين فى مصر هم أمة يرجع جذورهم إلى قدماء المصريين تكلموا الهيروغليفية وهى لغة الخاصة بهم كشعب , وهم أقرب شعب يرث آباؤهم فراعنة مصر فى صفاتهم واعمالهم وحضارتهم , ومما يذكر أن مرقس هو رسول الرب يسوع إلى شعب مصر ومنذ دخوله إلى مصر وهم يؤمنون بالمسيحية بدون تغيير , وتعتبر مسيحيتهم من أقدم نظم المسيحيية فى العالم التى لم يطرأ عليها اى تغيير نتيجة لأنعزالهم بعيداً عن التيارات الحديثة , وقد عرفت الكنيسة المصرية المسيحية باسم الكنيسة القبطية , وعرفت اللغة الفرعونية بعد أن أعاد الأقباط كتابتها بإستخدام الحروف اليونانية باسم اللغــــــــــة القبطية , فالمسيحيين الأقباط هم ورثة أجدادهم المصريين القدامى لغة وتاريخ وأسماً وإمتداداً , وما زال الأقباط يصلون باللغة الفرعونية القديمة ( القبطية الحديثة ) فى كنائسهم حتى يومنا هذا . 

وقد ظهر أسم الأقباط اليوم نتيجة لهجرة أبنائها إلى الغرب كما يظهر أسمهم بين الحين والآخر نتيجة للإضطهاد الإسلامى الذى حدث فى عصر الجمهوريات الإسلامية المستقلة والذى يظهر على صفحات الصحف والإعلام المسموع والمرئى فى العالم كله اليوم . 

ولكن من أين اتت كلمة الأقباط أولاً ؟ 

وكلمة قبط هو صورة مختصرة من لفظة إيجيبتوس Aegyptos , وهى لفظة أطلقها البيزنطيين على أهل مصر مأخوذه من العبارة الفرعونية حت - كا - بتاح Het- Ke - Path  أو ها - كا - بتاح أو بيت كا (روح) بتاح , وهو اسم لمعبد فرعونى فى مدينة منف (ممفيس) التى كانت عاصمة مصر القديمة 

وقد حور الإغريق ومن بعدهم البيزنطيين نطق هذه العبارة " هى جى بنو" ثم أضافوا حرف السين وهو يساوى الضمة فى لغتهم ويضاف حرف السين دائما إلى نهاية الأسماء الذى تطور بمرور الزمن , فأطلقوا أسم " هيجبتس " أو      " إيجيبتوس " ويقول العلامة الدكتور زاهى حواس (1) : " واعتقد العلماء أن اليونانيين قد سموا اسم إيجوبنوس لمصر وذلك لاحتمال الاشتقاق من اسم أجبي وهو اسم ينسب إلي الماء الأزلي أو إلي النيل والفيضان " ‏.‏
ومنها جائت كلمة EGYPT فى اللغة الإنجليزية وفى باقى اللغات الأوربية مثل اللغة الفرنسية   L, EGYPTE , وفى الإيطالية L, EGITTO , وفى وفى الألمانية AEGYPTE 

ويجمع المؤرخون أن الكلمة العربية قبط هي تعريب للكلمة القبطية گِپْتياس، من اليونانية أَيْگُپْتيوس Αιγύπτιος التي تعني مصري؛ من أَيْگُپْتوس Αίγυπτος، الاسم اليوناني لمصر، المشتق من اسم مصري قديم لمصر، ربما يكون كمت " 

وهناك رأى آخر وهو أنه فيما يبدوا كان فى مصر القديمة أقليم بأسم نومى (8) فى مصر العليا (الصعيد) هذا الإقليم كانت عاصمته يطلق عليها أسم جيبتو Gebtu (باللغة اليونانية كوبتوس Coptos) وكان مركز التجارة فى البلاد 

وكلمة قبطى شاعت عندما كانت مصر تحت الحكم البيزنطى , وهذه الكلمة ما هى إلا ترادف لكلمة مصرى وتطلق على المصرى المسيحى الأرثوذكسى التابع لكنيسة الأسكندرية وليس عداها وكانت فى مصر كنيسة للروم  وطوائف أخرى وقد اطلقت هذة الكلمة خاصة على المصريين المسيحيين الذين يقطنون منطقة الجيزة حتى جنوب مصر (أى الوجه القبلى) وهم المصريين المسيحين 

وعلى هذا فهذه الكلمة موجودة منذ العصر الأغريقى واقتصر إطلاقها فى العصور اللاحقة على المسيحيين التابعين لكنيسة الأسكندرية بالرغم من وجود طوائف مسيحية أخرى فى مصر .

أسماء مصر 

ويقول د/ أحمد عوف كتاب عبقرية الحضارة المصرية القديمة : " مصر , وهذا الاسم يدل في اللغات السامية علي الحد أوالحاجز أوالسور. وبدل عن معني الحصانة والحماية والتمدن وهو اسم قديم نجده أول ما نجده في رسالة وجهها أمير كنعاني إلي فرعون مصر خلال الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد‏. وقد أضافت عدة رسائل أخري ترجع إلي الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر ق.م. أسماء قريبة من اسم مصر كمشري ومصري في لوحة ميتانية وجدت في شمال غرب العراق وجهت إلي فرعون مصر وفي لوحة أشورية ونص من رأس الشمرة في شمال سوريا ووردت كلمة مصرم في نص فينيقي يعود إلي أوائل الألفية الأولي ق.م. وكان البابليون يطلقون عليها مصرو ومصر. و المعينيون في اليمن كانوا يسمونها مصر ومصري . وفي التوراة جاء ذكرها بمصرايم والعبريون كانوا يقولون إيرتس مصرايم أي أرض مصر أو أرض المصريين وفي النصوص الآرامية والسريانية مصرين.وقدماء المصريين يطلقون عليها ( حاـ كا ـ بتاح )أي مكان الإله بتاح ذاته. و كان يعبد في بلدة منف عاصمة مصر الموحدة في عهد الدولة القديمة. وكانوا يطلقون علي أنفسهم اسم( رمث ) بمعني الناس، و(رمثن كيمة) بمعني أهل مصر، و(كيمتيو) بمعني أهل كيمي و(رمثن باتا) بمعني ناس الأرض. و كان المصريون القدماء يسمون لغتهم (رانكيمة) أي لسان مصر، أو (ومدتن كيمة ) أي لغة مصر، و( مدت رمثن كيمة) أي لغة أهل مصر. وكان المصريون الأوائل يطلقون علي أرض مصر اسم كيمة‏ وتاكيمة بمعني السوداء أو السمراء أو الخمرية إشارة للون تربتها وغرينه. وأطلقوا علي الصحراء المحيطة دشرة. ومن أقدم أسماء مصر اسم تاوي بمعني الأرضين مثني أرض، إشارة إلي الصعيد تاشمعو , والدلتا تامحو.وذكروها مرة باسم تامري وسموها إيرة رع أي عين الشمس, وجاة أي السليمة , وإثرتي أي ذات المحرابين وباقة أي الزيتونة كناية عن خضرتها الدائمة. 

العرب وكلمة  قبط - أطلق العرب كلمة قبط على الوطنيين 

وأطلق العرب المسلمين قبل غزو مصر وبعد غزو أسم الأقباط على الشعب المسيحى الذى يسكن مصر قبل أن يعرفوا الفرق بين الأقباط الوطنيين والمحتلين البيزنطيين فأطلقوا خطأ على ماريا هدية المقوقس أسم ماريا القبطية , وأطلق المؤرخين المسلمين خطأ على المقوقس نفسه أسم عظيم القبط وهم لا يعرفون أن المقوقس حاكم مصر البيزنطى وعينه هرقل ولم يكن قبطيا أو حتى مصرياً , وأطلق العرب المسلمين على المنسوجات التى أشتهر بصناعتها المصريين المسيحيين الأقباط فى بلدة قفط أسم القبطية وكان محمد يلبس واحده منها , وأطلق المسلمين العرب الغزاة على اللغة التى يتكلم بها أهل مصر عند غزوهم لها أسم اللغة القبطية , كما كانت كسوة الكعبة ينسجها الأقباط ويزينونها وتسمى القباطى وذكر التاريخ أنه منذ غزو العرب مصر حتى عصر الخليفة الفاطمى الحاكم بأمر الله وبعده كان حكام مصر يرسلون الكسوة إلى الكعبة من عمل أيدى الأقباط حيث يقول المؤرخون(2)  : " وفيها كسا الحاكم الكعبة القباطي البيض وبعث مالًا لأهل الحرمين‏.." ونحيط علم القراء أن العرب الوثنيين كانوا يشترون الكسوة قبل ذلك من الأقباط كما كانوا يشترون الملابس التى يلبسونها لأوثانهم 360 صنم المنتشرة حول الكعبة (ملاحظة : قال العلامة جواد على فى كتابه المفصل : كلمة صنم كان أصلها صلم ). 

وكلمة قبط ما هى إلا شكل لفظى مختصر من لفظة من االلغة القبطية أيجبتو بعد إزالة المقطع الأول ae وفى اليونانية الكلمة تنتهى بحرف س s أى حزفوا البداية والنهاية وبقى لهم المقطع الذى ينطق "جبط" وكتبوا الحرف الذى ينطق صوته مثل حرف الجيم الجافة بحرف القاف فقرات "قبط" وأطلقوا هذه الكلمة فى البداية على جميع سكان مصر ولما عرفوا الفرق بين الكنيسة الملكيه التابعة لبيزنطة والكنيسة الوطنية التابعة للبابا بنيامين أطلقوا هذه الكلمة على مسيحي مصر الوطنيين أصحاب الوطن الذين هم الأرثوذكس الأقباط .

وحتى فى العصر البيزنطى كلمة قبطى copt وجمعها الأقباط copts  قادمة من كلمة يونانية إيجيبتوس "Aegyptus" أطلقها على المسيحيين الذين يقطنون مصر وذلك عندما كانت مصر تحت حكم البيزنطيين وعرفت الحضارة اليونانية أرض النيل على مدى قرون بإسم إجيبتEgypt أما أهلها فأطلق عليهم العالم أسم إيجيبشين  Egyptians  

وعلى هذا يكون أسم إيجيبشين أو قبط هو أسم القبط الذين يدينون بالمسيحية والذين بشرهم مار مرقس رسول المسيح لرض مصر , حتى قبل غزو العرب القريشين المسلمين مصر , مع الملاحظة أنه كان هناك ملايين من المسيحيين التابعين للكنيسة الملكية البيزنطية , وأصلهم مصرى كانوا تزاوجوا مع البيزنطيين أى أن هؤلاء الذين أعتنقوا عقيدة بيزنطة المسيحية من المصريين كانوا يطلقون على المسيحيين التابعين لكنيسة مار مرقس أسم الأقباط وخاصة الساكنين فى أعالى مصر إبتداء من منطقة الجيزة , لأن منطقة الوجه البحرى سقط أغلبه فى يد الكنيسة الملكية وأنضموا إليهم .

وقد كان العرب المسلمين الغزاة ينظرون إلى الأقباط نظرة دونية ويحتقرونهم بل لقد أطلق عليهم عمر بن العاص عبارة (امة محقورة تحفر بطن الأرض) لعملهم بالزراعة وليس بالقتل أو القتال فهل يريد كاتب المقال أن اسرد له ما قال عمرو بن العاص عن أقباط مصر ؟ أو هل يريد أن نطلق على المسلمين اسم الأقباط بعد هذه المعلومات !!!!!

ويذكر الكاتب حديثاً ويظنه دليلاً ولم يذكر مرجعه برقم الصفحة والجزء كما تعودنا من المسلمين وقال حديث شريف ذكره الإمام ابن كثير فى البداية والنهاية فى قصة نوح عليه السلام..
فعن ابن عباس رضى الله تعالى عنهما.. أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال..
(ولد لنوح ثلاثة .. سام وحام ويافث..فولد لسام ثلاثة العرب والفرس والروم .. وولد لحام ثلاثة القبط والبربر والحبش .. وولد ليافث ثلاثة .. الترك والصقالبة ويأجوج ومأجوج ..

وطبقاً للحكايات المضحكة العربية التى يحكيها العرب وهم يصطلون بالنار أمام خيامهم يقولون سام يلد أمم مثل العرب والفرس والروم فلا يمكن أن يلد سام امه ولكن الأصح كما جاء فى التوراة (3)  ستجد أسماء أولادهم وليس أسماء أمم وهنا ستجد الفرق بين الأسلام واليهودية مثلاً لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه من هؤلاء الأولاد تفرقت قبائل وأمم الأرض اما فى الأسلام فقد حددهم بعشرة امم فقط واليوم نجد فى العالم أكثر من 130 أمه بلغة مختلفة !!!!! 

كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس اسم مصرايم أبن حام وهذا هو ابو المصريين " وَبَنُو حَامٍ: كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ (4) 

واسم مصر في العبرية  مصريم מִצְרַיִם -  مشتق من اسم جد للشعب الحامي المصري حسب الميثولوجيا التوراتية فإن هذا الاشتقاق حدث بصورة عكسية، بمعنى أن اسم الجد الأسطوري هو الذي اشتق من اسم البلد -كما كان معروفا لدى العبرانيين و الشعوب السامية الأخرى الأقدم من قبل- كما يحدث في التفسيرات الميثولوجية للتاريخ، و نفس الشيء نجده في الميثولوجيا اليونانية حيث أَيْگُپْتوس هو اسم الملك الذي حكم مصر في القديم و به عرفت.." إنتهى 

فى اللغة الإنجليزية جِپْسِي Gipsy من الكلمة الإنجليزية الوسيطة إجِپْشِيَن egypcien التي تعني مصري و المشتقة من نفس الأصل ، كما تشتق من الأصل نفسه الكلمة الإسبانية خِتانو Gitano الدالة على الغجر، و ذلك بسبب أن العرب عندما غزوا اسبانيا كانت قبائل بربرية من البدو الرحل من الذين توطنوا فى مصر بقيادة طارق بن زياد  أى قدموا من مصر 

أما اسم الشائع فى اللغة القبطية القديمة فكان كمت ثم سقطت منها تاء التأنيث فصار "كيمى" ( والحروف باللغة القبطية كبا , إيطا , مى , يوطا) 

وكلمة مصرى فى القبطية القديمة تنطق " رم - إن - كيمى " وقد أستخدمت هذه الكلمة (قبطى) للتعبير على كلمة مصرى لأنه معناها أصلى أو قبطى (5) . 

هل مسلمين مصر هم اقباط ؟

إن إسم قبطى اليوم يعلوا على أسم مسلم بفضل أمانة وعمل وكفاح أقباط مصر المسيحيين وتاريخ مصر المسيحى مدون فى المراجع العالمية تحت أسم المجامع المسكونية وأجساد رهبان مصر وشهدائها ما زالت موجودة حتى هذا اليوم فى أوربا ومنذ إيمان المصريين بالمسيح على يد مرقس الرسول والمصريين المسيحيين يطلقون عليهم القباط, واليوم يريد المسلمين سرقة هذا الأسم , ولكن هناك شيئاً واحداً يمنع إطلاق هذا الأسم على المسلمين الذين يعيشون فى مصر , الا وهو التدين بالأسلام , فالتدين بالأسلام يمنع التجنس ويمنع أن يكون المسلم له وطن , فيعارض الإسلام القول بأن هناك مسلم قبطى , ولكن اطلق العرب المسلمين الغزاة على من أعتنقوا الإسلام من فقراء مصر لأنهم لم يدفعوا الجزية أو خوفاً من القتل أسماً آخر  الموالى القبطى  وهذا الأسم أطلقة العرب إمعاناً فى معاملة المصريين بدونية وإذلال لما يحس به العربى من عنجهيه وتعالى على باقى الشعوب حتى ولو كانوا مسلمين

 هذا بالنسبة للأنتساب للعرب أما بالنسبة إلى الإسلام قال حسن البنا مؤسس الأخوان المسلمين الوطن هو الدين الإسلامى وليس الأرض , ومن مقولته يمكن القول : لهذا لا يوجد شئ أسمه وطن ينتمى إليه المسلم فلا يوجد شئ أسمه مسلم مصرى أو مسلم أنجليزىأو مسلم أمريكى أو مسلم فرنسى أو حكومة من المسلمين مصريين .. لهذا فليس للمسلمين إذاً الحق فى المطالبة بوطن لأنه هكذا امرت عقيدتهم .

ونحن نحب أخوتنا الذين كانوا جدودهم مسيحيين وأعتنقوا الإسلام نتيجة لشروط جحافل العرب المسلمين الغزاة ونقول لهم يا ابن ابن جدى القبطى أرجع لدين جدودك المسيحية فالأسلام قضى على مصر كدولة وثقافة وعلم وحضارة وانه لن ينقذ مصر من السرقات والبوظان والروتين فى الأعمال الحكومية ويرجعها إلى عهدها الأول الذى كان قبل الإسلام إلا قوة الرب يسوع الذى كان يؤمن به اجدادك .



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

العضمـــة الزرقـــاء : أسم ناتج من الإضطهاد الإسلامى للأقباط 

يطلق المسلمين على اقباط مصر أسم " العضمة الزرقاء " ويظن المسلم أنه يغيظ القبطى أو يهينه أو يذله عندما يناديه بهذا الأسم - أما القبطى فهو يفتخر بهذا الأسم لأن هذا الأسم دليل على مقاومة الأقباط للأحتلال الأسلامى الوثنى كما قاوم أجداده احتلال الرومان الوثنين وخاصة أن هذا الأسم ناتج من حمل الصليب وأعتبر الأقباط اسم العضمة الزرقاء وساما كما أعتبروه دليلاً وبرهاناً على ما عاناه الأقباط من إضطهاد الأقباط منذ الغزو الإسلامى وحتى اليوم يردده المسلمون بألسنتهم "عضمة زرقاء" . 

لقد ألزم الوثنيين الرومان الرب يسوع أن يحمل صليبة فى طريق الألام الجلجثة وأمر الخليفة المسلم الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمى بإلزام الأقباط بحمل صليب وزنه خمسة أرطال لأذلالهم كما أذل الرومان السيد المسيح بحمل الصليب (*) , فأطاع الأقباط أوامر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر سائرين فى طريق الألام مثل سيدهم , ومن ثقل حمل الصليب كان الحبل المعلق به يحك ويضغط على منطقة الرقبة من الخلف فإزرقت هذه المنطقة وظهرت العظام فأطلق المسلمين على الأقباط العضمة الزرقاء . 

وفى عام 1678م أصدر السلطان العثمانى قراراً غاية فى القسوة يلزم القبط  فيها

 " أن يعلق النصارى فى أعناقهم جلجلان أو طوقين من الحديد وكانا الطوقين من الحديد يتركان حزاً أزرق عن عظام الفقرات المتجهة إلى الرأس لهذا عادت من جديد تسمية المسلمين للقبط ( العضمة الزرقاء) التى كانت تطلق عليهم فى عصر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمى .. أما اليهود فقد ألزموا بأن يضعوا حول رقابهم جلجال واحد للتمييز بين الأقباط واليهود " 

هذا النص أوردناه فقط ولكن نحيط علم القراء أن نصوص العهدة العمرية العنصرية الدينية قد طبقت فى هاذين العصرين كاملة والعصور الأخرى على الأقباط بصورة جزئية .

وتقول موسوعة ويكيبيديا : " في اللهجة العامية المصرية توجد كلمة كُفْتِس (تجمع على كفاتسة) التي يستخدمها العامة للدلالة على المسيحيين بشكل قد يُرى على أنه يحمل دلالات سلبية " أنتهى . 

كما اطلق المسلمين على الغربين المسيحيين أسم " العلوج" وهى أسماء ناتجه من الإضطهاد الإسلامى لإهانة غير المسلمين والإستهزاء بهم  وإذلالهم معنوياً ونفسياً والنيل منهم وهذا الإجراء الهجومى الإسلامى ما هو  إلا تعويض لنقص فى عقيدتهم لما فى قرآنهم من خبايا  فيلجأون إلى الإسقاط على الآخرين . 

 وهذه الكلمة الممصرة ترجع إلى كلمة قفط (باليونانية قفتس حيث تضاف إلى الأسماء حرف " س " فى نهايته ) وقفط  هى بلده فى صعيد مصر وقد أشتهرت تاريخياً بأنه كان بها آخر ثورة قبطية ضد الإستعمار الإسلامى (#) وتغلب عليهم الغزاة الأيوبيين وقتلوا ثلاثة ألاف قبطى وبعد قتلهم صلبوهم وهذه هى الطريقة التى كان المسلمين ينتقمون من مقاوميهم وقد اشار إليها القرآن حينما قال عن السيد المسيح وما قتلوه وما صلبوه أى أن القتل سبق الصلب , ثم اخذوا نسائهم سبايا وإغتصبوهن وظهرت كلمة كفاتس بعد هذه الثورة القبطية ولم تكن منتشرة قبل ذلك .

وكان العرب يغتصبون نساء وبنات القبط ويقتلون من يقاوم من الرجال وأطلق عليه فى نص العهدة العمرية وأيضاً خلال التاريخ وعرف بأسم "التربيع" 

أما ثورة الأقباط البشموريين بسبب اعتداء العرب الوحشى البربرى وإغتصابهم النساء , وإستمرت ثورة البشموريين بصورة متواصلة حتى العصر العباسى نتيجة لمقاومة الأقباط لوحشية وبربرية العرب الغزاة للإغتصاب نسائهم وفتياتهم .

ونحيط علم القرآء أن مسلمى اليوم ما زالوا يخطفون بنات القبط ويعتدون عليهم جنسياً ويغتصبوهن وقد أنشأوا عصابات إسلامية خاصة لتقوم بهذا العمل مولتها السعودية أستمرت تعمل لمدة أكثر من ثلاثين سنة حتى أكتشف أمرها من بعض المسلمين الذين كانوا يعملون بها وأعتنقوا المسيحية . 

وايا كان الإضطهاد الدينى الإسلامى العنصرى سواء أكان بدنياً أونفسياً فهو لم يستطع أن يبيد مسيحية أقباط مصر منذ غزو مصر وحتى الآن ووقف القبطى صامداً  يقاوم عوامل تعريبه كما قاوم الهرم الذى بناه أجدادهم عوامل التعرية ومحاولة هدمة من دراويش مصر المسلمين , وكانت مقاومة الأقباط لهم واضحة بتمسكهم برب المجد يسوع المسيح مهما كانت خسائرهم فحماهم وحمى مصر من الذوبان , وظل الأقباط بفضله مسيحيين حتى هذا اليوم . 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اليعــاقبة 

ظهر هذا الأسم بعد الأنشقاق الذى حدث بعد مجمع نيقية ..  هذا وقد تلاشى أسم اليعاقبة اليوم ولا يعرفة إلا الباحثين والدارسين فى التاريخ , ويذكر المؤرخين أن هذا الأسم أول من أطلقه الملكيين (البيزنطيين) على أتباع الكنيسة الأنطاكية , ثم أطلق بعد ذلك على مسيحى مصر على أساس أن إيمان الكنيستين واحداً , وعندما يجد الدارس والباحث أن بعض المؤرخين أطلقوا هذا الأسم فى كتبهم على مسيحى مصر يستنتج على الفور أن أما أن يكون المؤرخ ملكى مثل كتاب أقباط ومسلمون لـ جــاك تاجر أو أنه أستعان بملكى فى أمداده بالمعلومات مثل المقريزى المؤرخ المسلم .

ولم يستطع أحداً من المؤرخين أن يستنتج سبب تسمية هذا الأسم وأطلاقة سواء على الكنيسة الأنطاكية أو على مسيحى مصر وقد اورد المؤرخ المسلم المقريزى فى كتابه الخطط عدة أسباب غير مؤكده تاريخياً فقال : " 

** أن البطريرك القبطى ديسقوروس كان يسمى قبل أن يصير بطريركا يعقوب , وأنه كان يكتب وهو فى المنفى إلى أصحابه أن يثبتوا على أمانة (إيمان) المسكين يعقوب .

** وقيل أن تلميذ ديسقوروس كان أسمه يعقوب , وكان يرسله وهو منفى إلى المصريين برسائل فنسبوا إليه .

وقيل بل أن يعقول كان تلميذ ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكيه , وكان متحداً فى الإيمان مع ديسقورس فنسبوا إليه .

** وقيل أن يعقوب الذى نسبوا إليه هو يعقوب البرادعى الناسك كثير العبادة يلبس خرث البراذع فسمى على أسم يعقوب البرادعى من أجل ذلك وانه كان يطوف البلاد ويقنع الناس بما قاله ديسقوروس فنسب من أقتنع برأيه وسمو يعقوبيه .

قد أخبرنا التاريخ أن مار يعقوب البرادعى الشهير رسمه مطرانا مسكونياً ما ثيؤدوسيوس الإسكندرى فى القسطنطينية سنة 543 م (6) .

وحين اراد مار يعقوب أن يرسم مطارنة للإيبروشيات الشاغرة أتصل بثيؤدوسيوس , ثم أستصحب راهبين سريانيين إلى مصر مع كتاب من ثيؤدوسيوس إلى أساقفة مصر ليشتركوا معه فى رسامتهما أسقفين كما أخبرنا تلميذه مار يوحنا الأفسسى المؤرخ السريانى الثقة 

ويذكر أيضا ً أن تلميذ يعقوب البردعى وأسمه أحودمه ( 559 - 575 م ) قد أخبر عنه أبن العبرى فى تاريخه الكنسى (7) : " أنه لما صار مفرياناً ( ربما تعنى مطراناً ) على المشرق ذهب إلى العربية ليدعوا إلى النصرانية القبائل العربية الساكنة فى الخيم ورد منهم كثيرين وجعل عليهم كهنة ورهباناً وبنى لهم ديرين يدعى الواحد دير قنا والآخر دير جثان بقرب تكريت ". 

** وقيل أن هذا الأسم جاء من يعقوب السروجى . 

أنتهى كلام المقريزى ولكن هناك رأياً أخر ذكره بعض المؤرخين وهو أن هذا الأسم جاء من اسم يعقوب أبو الأسباط الأثنى عشر الذى حضر إلى مصر بناء على دعوه أبنه يوسف وزير فرعون ولما لم تخلى مصر من اليهود فى أى حقبة من حقبات تاريخها فقد أعتاد اليهود إطلاق أسم اليعقوبيين على اليهود الذين يعيشون فى مصر ولما اعتنق اليهود فى مصر المسيحية ظل هذا الأسم ملاصقا لليهود الذين أصبحوا مسيحيين .

** وفى كلمة غبطة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس يعقوب بطريرك أنطاكية فى حفل تنصيب الأنبا شنودة الثالث كبابا للكنيسة القبطية قال : " قد أخبرنا التاريخ أن مار يعقوب البرادعى الشهير رسمه مطرانا مسكونياً ما ثيؤدوسيوس الإسكندرى فى القسطنطينية سنة 543 م .

وحين اراد مار يعقوب أن يرسم مطارنة للإيبروشيات الشاغرة أتصل بثيؤدوسيوس , ثم أستصحب راهبين سريانيين إلى مصر مع كتاب من ثيؤدوسيوس إلى أساقفة مصر ليشتركوا معه فى رسامتهما أسقفين كما أخبرنا تلميذه مار يوحنا الأفسسى المؤرخ السريانى الثقة " . 

لقد اوردنا كل الآراء التى ذكرت عن هذا الأسم المنقرض كمعلومة تاريخية ليس إلا .



======================================================================

كتاب الخطط للمقريزى - المسماة بالمواعظ والإعتبار يذكر الخطط والآثار يختص ذلك بأخبار أقليم مصر والنيل وذكر القاهرة وما يتعلق بها وبأقليمها تأليف سيدنا الشيخ الإمام علامة الأنام / تقى الدين أحمد بن على بن عبد القادر بن المحمد المعروف بالمقريزى - الجزء الثالث = مكتبة ألاداب 42 نيدان الأوبرا القاهرة ص 389 

(1) من هو يعقوب البرادعى ؟ .. قام البيزنطيين بإضطهاد الكنيسة الأنطاكية السريانية , وتعقب القيادات الكنسية وأعملت فيهم بالقتل والتشريد والسجن حتى أنه لم يبق غير ثلاثة فقط من المطارنة فى هذه الكنيسة فى سنة 544 م .. ولكن كانت يد الرب يسوع تعمل فى يغقوب البرادعى الذى قصد القسطنطينية وقابل الإمبراطورة تيودورة وهى أبنه قسيس فينج السريانى وزوجه الإمبراطور جوستنيان ةكانت تخدم الأساقفة المنفيين , وبواسطة تدخل هذه الإمبراطورة أمكن رسامة يعقوب البرادعى مطرانا وذلك أنه سهلت له دخول السجن الذى كان فيه البابا القبطى السكندرى تيودوسيوس البطريرك المصرى  ومعه ثلاثة من الأساقفة المسجونين فقام برسامه مار يعقوب البرادعى مطراناً عام 544 م.

وقام يعقوب البرادعى بنشاط غير عادى أقلق البيزنطيين فرسم 27 أسقفاً ومئات من الكهنة والسمامسة وتنيح مار يقوب البرادعى فى سنة 30 تموز سنة 578 م 

وفى القرن الثامن الميلادى أطلق البيزنطيين فى معجمهم إسم الكنيسة اليعقوبية على الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الأنطاكية نسبة إلى مار يعقوب البرادعى , ونيتهم فى إطلاق هذه الصفة النيل من كرامة الكنيسة السريانية , والكنيسة السريانية نفسها تستنكر هذا النعت الدخيل , وتقول الكنيسة السريانية : أن مار يعقوب هو احد ابنائها الميامن ولكنه ليس بمؤسسها . 

http://www.almawsem.net/diwan01/SRYAN.htm#_ftn2


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الإضطهاد الإسلامى الدينى الدموى فى مصر
 يعانى أقباط مصر نوعين من الأضطهاد الدينى العنصرى 

النوع الأول : فى الحياة العامة أثناء تعاملاته اليومية مع الغالبية المسلمة 



والنوع الثانى : ناتج من الجهه التنفيذية والتشريعية فى الدولة وقد وجد القبطى نفسه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية وأن قوانين الإحتلال الأسلامى المطبقة عليه واضحة وظاهرة أحياناً ومستترة فى أحيان أخرى 

فالقبطى على تراب وطنه لا يعامل معاملة المواطن المسلم 



ومن الملاحظ ان هذه الإضطهادات كانت بصورة بسيطة فى أيام حكم أسرة محمد على أى قبل الثورة ولكن هذا الأضطهاد تفاقم وأصبح مشكلة تحتاج حلا بل أنها أنزلت بسمعة مصر إلى الحضيض 

ويتشدق المسلمون بالقول أنه لا يوجد شئ أسمه عنصرى الآمة (عنصران بالأمة) وأنه يوجد عنصر واحد ويقولون أيضاً أن المصريون مصريون قبل دخول الديانة المسيحية فى مصر عام 50 م وقبل دخول الديانة الإسلامية فى مصر ولكن من السخافة أن نصدق هذا القول الضحل لسبب بسيط أن الذى بشر مصر كلها وحولها كلها إلى المسيحية فى حوالى 100 سنة فقط فرد واحد فقط هو مرقس رسول المسيح إلى أرض مصر , 

أما الأسلام فقد دخل مصر عن طريق قوة حربية قدرت ما بين 15- 20 ألف محارب وكانت شروطهم واضحه لإجبار الأقباط على الإسلام .. وهو إما الحرب أو القتل أو الجزية - والجزية فى معناها البسيط أن إله الإسلام سيغمض عينيه ويترك أهل الكتاب بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية لقاء رشوة الرشوة هى الجزية , أى أن مصر أحتلت من العرب المسلمين .



وبدلأً من أن يواجه المسلمون المشكلة ورفع الأضطهاد عن 10 مليون مسيحى قبطى فهم يخافون ويرتعبون من مواجهه منظمات حقوق الأنسان فى العالم ومن قطع المعونة الأمريكية والتى قد تقرر وضع مصر فى كفه الدول العنصرية ويفرض عليها حصار إقتصادى أو قد تقع مصر كلها فى قبضة الجماعات الإسلامية التى تختفى الان فى دهاليز الحكومة فتسقط فى النهاية تحت نير الإحتلال الأمريكى .

وكما يقول المثل اعامى الشهير ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى وأشتكى وشكواهم أنهم يلومون أقباط المهجر لأنهم يقومون بمسيرات والأتصال بممثليهم من أعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكى ويتهمونهم بالخيانة فى الوقت الذى لا يعتبر المسلم الذى يسكن مصر نفسه بأنه مصرى ولكنه يعتبر نفسه عربياً غازياً قادماً من العربية السعودية . 

ويمارس المسلمون فى داخل مصر شتى الضغوط , من إرهابية , وسياسية هائلة فى الداخل لكى يتنازل الأقباط عن شكواهم حتى لا يتدخل أحداً من الدول الخارجية , ويكمموا أفواههم عند كل محاولة لتقصى الحقائق من الكونجرس الأمريكى أو المنظمات العالمية لحقوق الإنسان وغيرها - 

والمضحك أنهم يرددون أن تحل المشاكل الداخلية يجب ان يكون داخلياً بصناعة داخلية وليس بصناعة أجنبية - كيف يحل المسلمون مشكلة هم السبب فيها ؟ عجبى على طريقة تفكيرهم 



الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة …
وبالرغم من أن حكومة مصر قد وقعت على إتفاقيات عديدة خاصة بالحرية الدينية ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر " وثيقة روما " الخاصة بمحكمة الجرائم الدولية الصادرة فى 1998 م ووقعت عليها مصر رسمياً فى 26/ 12/ 2000م وملخص تعريف الإضطهاد بأنه : " جريمة ضد الإنسانية "

إن الأقباط (المسيحيين المصريين) لا يطالبون بمعاملة خاصة للتعويض عن قرون من الاضطهاد والتمييز ضدهم. إنهم فقط يطالبون بالمساواة. الأقباط لا يريدون أكثر من المساواة، و لن يقبلوا بأقل منها. أنه من الصعب علينا التصور أنه رغم دخولنا في القرن الواحد و العشرين ما زالت المساواة رفاهية يحلم بها الأقباط في حين يعتبرها بقية العالم المتحضر حق مكتسب بالولادة و مسلم به لكل إنسان.



يطالب الأقباط أولاً وأخيراً بتغيير نص المادة الثانية من الدستور فى مصر والتى تقول أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 
1. إن الأقباط يطالبون بإلغاء قرارات الخط الهمايونى العتيق والشروط القربى العشرة وكل ما يعيق بناء كنائس فى مصر والذى يعود إلى القرن التاسع عشر فمن غير المعقول أن نحتاج للحصول على موافقة رئيس الجمهورية للسماح لنا ببناء كنيسة أو حتى لإصلاح دورة المياه الخاصة بكنيسة فى حين أن بناء الجوامع في مصر ليس عليه أى قيود أو معوقات وإلغاء القوانين الجديدة التى يمكن أن يخترقها الأرهابين فى الحكومة والجهات المسؤولة عن تصاريح البناء أو الترمين وأثبتت فشلها فى هذا الموضوع.
2. الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة فى بث البرامج الدينية الخاصة بهم من خلال وسائل الإعلام التى تسيطر عليها الدولة. إن خمسة عشر مليونا من الأقباط يعيشون في مصر و يدفعون الضرائب التى تنفق منها الدولة على الإذاعة والتليفزيون و بالتالى فمن حقهم أن يخصص لهم وقت للبث من خلال هذه الوسائل.
3. يطالب الأقباط باستعادة أراضى الأوقاف المسيحية و التى كان العائد من أرباحها يستخدم لإعانة الفقراء من الأقباط. إن وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية تضع يدها على هذه الأوقاف المسيحية بالرغم من صدور حكم قضائى بإعادة الأرض إلى أصحابها الشرعيين و هم الأقباط.
4. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية لعمليات اختطاف و اغتصاب الفتيات المسيحيات من قبل متطرفين مسلمين و ذلك لإجبارهن على التحول إلى الإسلام، و هناك تقارير تؤكد أن ذلك كله يحدث تحت حماية البوليس المصرى للخاطفين.
5. الأقباط يطالبون بحرية العقيدة لكل المواطنين المصريين و يتضمن ذلك حرية تغيير الديانة. فالمسيحى يجد كل الترحيب و التشجيع للتحول إلى الإسلام و بالتالى فالمسلم يجب أن يكون لديه الحرية فى التحول إلى المسيحية إن أراد ذلك و لكن عادة ما يتعرض من يريد التحول إلى المسيحية للسجن و التعذيب.
6. يطالب الأقباط برفع خانة الديانة من البطاقات الشخصية و استمارات طلب الوظائف حتى لا تستخدم الديانة كأساس للتمييز ضد الأقباط.
7. يطالب الأقباط بمراجعة المناهج الدراسية و التأكد من خلوها من الإساءة إلى المسيحية و المسيحيين بل بالأحرى أن تحث الطلاب على قبول و احترام الآخر. كما نوصى بإدخال مواد إلزامية فى المدارس الحكومية لتعليم حقوق الإنسان.
8. يطالب الأقباط وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بالكف عن توجيه حملات الكراهية ضد المسيحيين و نعتهم بالكفار مما يخلق جوا من التعصب يسهل أن تتزايد فيه أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين. و يجب على وسائل الأعلام أيضا أن تسمح بإذاعة برامج قبطية.
9. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضدهم في التعيين في الوظائف و كذلك في الترقيات فمن النادر أن يعين المسيحي في وظيفة حيوية كوزير أو مسئول حكومى. و فى الوقت الحالى لا يوجد في مصر أى مسيحى يعمل كمحافظ أو رئيس مدينة أو رتبة عالية فى البوليس أو عميد لكلية.
10. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضد الطلبة المسيحيين في القبول فى المدارس التى تتحكم فيها الدولة. عدد قليل جدا من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بالالتحاق بكلية الشرطة و الكليات العسكرية. و عدد قليل جدا آخر من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بشغل وظائف المدرسين المساعدين فى كليات الطب و الصيدلة و الهندسة و كل كليات القمة.
11. يطالب الأقباط الحكومة المصرية بالجدية فى القبض على قتلة الأقباط و بالحزم فى توقيع أقصى العقوبة القانونية عليهم و أيضا بدفع التعويضات المناسبة لضحايا هذه الجرائم. فنحن نجد أن قاتل الأقباط لا توقع عليه العقوبة التى توقع على قاتل المسلم - حتى أن الإرهابى هريدى الذى قتل ثلاثة عشرة من المسيحيين من بينهم أطفال فى صنبو عام 1992 لم توقع عليه حتى عقوبة جريمة القتل العادية جزاء جريمته البشعة.
12. يطالب الأقباط بإصدار أوامر فورية لإعادة بناء قرية كفر دميان التى أحرقها المتطرفين الإسلاميين فى سنة 1996 و أن يكون ذلك على نفقة الدولة. 
13. يطالب الأقباط بتفعيل وسيلة لخلق تمثيل مناسب لهم فى البرلمان المصرى و نقترح حصر بعض المناطق للمرشحين الأقباط فقط. إن الممارسات المستمرة لاستبعاد الأقباط و إقصائهم عن السياسة يجب أن يتوقف. و نعتبر الحزب الوطنى الحاكم قد أخفق بعدم وضعه أى قبطى على قوائم مرشحيه للبرلمان.
14. يطالب الأقباط بإعادة بناء مركز رعاية الأطفال المعوقين الذى قام الجيش بهدمه فى ديسمبر 1996 و يجب أن يتم ذلك على نفقة الدولة و فى أسرع وقت ممكن.
15. يطالب الأقباط بمعاملتهم باحترام و الحفاظ على كرامتهم داخل أقسام البوليس و كذلك فيما تتضمنه عظات مشايخ المسلمين فى الجوامع حيث أنه ليس هناك ما يبرر تحقير إنسان لمجرد اختلافه فى الدين.
16. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية للتمييز الدينى ضدهم و الذى ينتشر على كافة المستويات فى نظام التعليم المصرى بدءا من عملية توظيف المدرسين و الأساتذة ووصولا إلى الممارسات الظالمة فى وضع درجات الطلبة المسيحيين.
17. يطالب الأقباط بتدريس تاريخهم و لغتهم و ثقافتهم فى المدارس و الكليات المصرية حيث يدرس أبنائهم و بناتهم.
18. يريد الأقباط أن يشعروا أن مبارك هو رئيس لكل المصريين مسلمين و أقباط. يريدون منه أن يهتم بهم و أن يتعامل مع قضاياهم. يريدون منه أن يجتمع بقيادتهم الدينية و أن يزور كنائسهم. إنها خطوات قام بها رؤساء سابقين و لكنه تجنبها بالرغم من إنها دون شك سوف تساعد على كسر حائط عدم الثقة و تبنى جسورا من التسامح و الألفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين.
19. يريد الأقباط أن يسمح لهم بالانضمام والدراسة بدون أى قيود لكافة الجامعات التى ينفق عليها من الأموال العامة مثل الأزهر و كليات الشرطة و العسكرية. ففى الوقت الحاضر يسمح للأقباط فقط بنسبة 2 % من الأماكن في كلية الشرطة و الأكاديمية العسكرية و حتى هذه النسبة الضئيلة لا يتحقق انضمامها فعليا فى الوقت الذى يجب أن تكون النسبة 10 % بالنسبة إلى عدد السكان من القبط إذا إلتزمت الحكومة بنسبة فيجب أن تكون نسبة صحيحة ومطابقة للواقع الفعلى لهذا يجب أن تكون هناك رقابة لأنه تستولى الوساطة الشللية والتعصب فى بعض الأحيان على هذه الكليات فتلتهم نصيب القبط .  
إن ما سبق هو أمثلة قليلة من الممارسات العنصرية ضد الأقباط و لكنها تمثل نقطة للبداية و التعامل معها سوف يظهر حسن النوايا. إن أهم شىء هو أن تكون هناك إرادة لإصلاح الأخطاء الموجهة ضد الأقباط. فمع وجود الإرادة يمكن تحقيق الكثير و بذلك يحيا المسلمين و المسيحيين معا فى تآلف كأخوة و أخوات على أرض وطننا الحبيب مصر.
هذا هو أملنا الذى نعمل بالكلمة والفكر و نصلى من أجله حتى  لا يعانى منه أولادنا ما دمنا نطالب به وتحقيق هذا الحلم وهذا الأمل ليس ببعيد لأن قوة الكلمة أقوى من أى سيف يشهرونه ما دام هناك واحداً فقط ينطق من اقباط مصر.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

هروب العائلة المقدسة الى مصر 
من مصر دعوت أبنى



نتعجب ونندهش حينما نقرأ عبارة فى كتب اليهود الموحى وبالتحديد فى فى هوشع 11: 1 تقول : " من مصر دعوت أبنى " الإله الحقيقى فى كتب اليهود التى بين أيديهم يقول من مصر دعوت أبنى ومن المعروف أن الشعب اليهودى فقط الموجود فى أورشليم هو أبناءه وهم موجودين فى الأرض المقدسة , إذا فلا بد أن يذهب أحدهم إلى مصر ويناديه الرب ليرجع ويقول من مصر دعوت أبنى .. إذا الأرض المصرية التى داس على ترابه السيد المسيح يجب أن تؤمن بالقادم إليها ويوماً ما سترجع مصر إلى فاديها التى طرق أبوابها وفتحهم ليضم فيها وبها كل الأمم .

الصورة المقابلة للفنان ألبريخت دورر ( 1471-1528م ) الذي عاش ومات في مدينة نورمبرغ الألمانية،  لوحة "الهروب إلى بطون مصر" – اللوحة الثانية من سلسلة لوحاته التى رسمها فى حياته – والتي تظهر لنا الرحلة الشاقة التي قاستها مريم العذراء في هروبها إلى مصر خوفاً على حياة وليدها . اللوحة تظهر لنا مريم العذراء وهي تمتطي الحمار وفي حجرها وليدها السيد المسيح حيث هالة الشمس تكلل رأسيهما، وتظهر كذلك القديس يوسف البار الذي رافقهما تلك الرحلة وهو يحث الحمار على الإسراع، وجاء تطاير أو ارتفاع طرف الشال الأبيض الذي ترتديه العذراء وكذلك طرف الجلباب الوردي المرتفع أعلى أكتاف القديس يوسف كدلالة على السرعة التي كانوا يسيرون بها. وحين نتطلع إلى طبيعة الأرض حيث الصخور والحجارة، نعرف تماماً أن الأشخاص الذين تضمهم اللوحة، هم في حالة هروب كونهم يسلكون طريقاً غير تلك الطرق السالكة المعروفة التي وطأتها أقدام البشر وحوافر الماشية. - عن جريدة إيلاف الصادرة فى 27/12/2005 م  عن مقاله حسين السقاف بعنوان الأجزان السبعة . 


هـــوذا الرب راكب على سحابة  سريعة وقادم إلى مصـر

وهناك آية أخرى ذكرها الوحى فى كتب اليهود وبالتحديد فى أشعياء 1:19 "هـــوذا الرب راكب على سحابة  سريعة وقادم إلى مصـر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها ." وقد ذكر معظم مفسرى العهد القديم أن السحابة السريعة هى العذراء مريم الطاهرة النقية , وحدث فعلا كما ترى أن الطفل الرب يسوع كان عندما يذهب إلى مكان كانت أوثان مصر تسقط , وكان كهنة الأوثان يفطنون إلى وجود صبى غريب فيربطون بين سقوط أوثانهم مع حضور هذا الطفل الإلهى إلى مدينتهم فيتهمونه ولكن أمه أو أحد من الذين فعل لهم المعجزات يحذرونهم من غضب الكهنة فيهربون من مكان إلى آخر وإذا كان المؤرخون قالوا عن ذهابه إلى مصر رحلة الهروب إلى مصر إلا أنه كان يهرب أيضا فى داخل مصر ذاتها ومن المعتقد أن هذا كان سببا للبلاد الكثيرة التى زارها فى أرض مصر فى الفتره القصيرة التى مكث فيها  هناك .




ملاك الرب يظهر ليوسف فى حلم وقال له :

قم وخذ الصبى وأمه وأهرب لأرض مصر لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يقتل الصبى



خرج يوسف منفذاً أمر الملاك , واخذ معه سيدة الكل القديسة العذراء مريم وتمطتى حماراً وتحمل على ذراعيها الرب يسوع , ويوسف بجانبهما يقود حماراً (1) وقد صحبتهم أيضاً سالومى (2) وكان لها أسم آخر فعرفت فى الأنجيل بأم أبنى زبدى (3) .

خرج يوسف من بيت لحم بالأراضى المقدسة متجها إلى أرض وادى النيل , وكانت الصورة التى يجب أن نتأملها رجل عجوز يقود حماراً عليه السيدة العذراء حاملة الرب يسوع وخلفهما عجوز أخرى هى سالومى إلى اين يمضى ؟ لم يكن يعلم كيف سيعيش فى أرض غريبة ؟ كيف سيأكل هو ومن معه ؟ أين يحتمى من حر الصيف وبرد الشتاء؟ كان كل همه ان ينفذ وصية الرب التى أتته فى حلم لم يشك فى مواعيد إلهنا لأنه كان عنده رجاء , فتشبة بأب الآباء إبراهيم الخليل الذى أطاع أمر الرب وترك أرضة وعشيرته (4) وخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتى (5) ( فى الصورة المقابلة أيقونة قبطية أثرية نادره توضح شكل يوسف النجار وهو يحمل الطفل يسوع وقد اصبح كبيراً )

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-Saints-03_.html 

وتأمل آخر يجب أن نتجه إليه بأفكارنا عن هذه الفتاة الصغيرة العذراء مريم ؟ التى تحمل أبنها من المرجح أن عمرها لم يكن يتجاوز 15 سنة وبالرغم من هذا كانت مستعده للتضحية بالهجرة من بين أهلها ووطنها ولسان حالها يقول لأبنها : " أهرب يا حبيبى وكن كالظبى أو كغفر الأيائل على جبال الأطياب" (نشيد الأنشاد 8: 14) فى الصورة الأثرية المقابلة الموجودة فى دير العذراء مريم المعروف بالمحرق تمثل السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء ويوسف البار ممسكاً براس حمار يقوده , ويظهر فى الصورة والشجرة وأوراقها متدليه منحنية وفى الطرف الشمالى يظهر ملاك متعبداً للرب يسوع المسيح

وحينما خطت خطوات العائلة المقدسة المكونة من أربعة افراد وأبتدات رحلة هروبها ولمست أرجلهم تراب وادى النيل تباركت للوقت أرض مصر هوذا الرب يسوع قادم إلى ارض مصر افرحى يا بنت مصر لأنه جائك ملكا يملك على قلبك إلى الأبد إقبله يا ابن مصر مخلصاً لأنه سيقود شعبك ويسكن معك على أرضك إلى يوم الساعة أقرأ وعد الوحى الإلهى على لسان أشعياء النبى اليهودى الذى جاء قبل المسيح بمئات السنين عن أن الرب نفسه قد حطم أوثان مصر فقال : " وحى من جهة مصر و هو ذا الرب يركب على سحابة سريعة ويدخل مصر , فترتجف (6) أوثان مصر من وجهه , ويذوب قلب مصر فى داخلها (7) "

وفسر آباء الكنيسة فى مواضع عديدة إن السحابة التى ركبها الرب فى قدومه إلى مصر هى مريم العذراء (8) لأن مريم هى فى بياض السحابة وطهارتها , وفى خفتها ورقتها , وسموًها ورفعتها . 

تحطم أوثان مصر أمام إلهها الحقيقى

وإرتجفت اوثان مصر من هيبة الرب يسوع وجلال إلوهيته وقوته , وتزلزلت الأرض تحت أقدامها ومالت بثقلها الحجرى فتحطمت وتكسرت أمام رجلى الصبى القادم غلى مصر وقد روى المؤرخون هذه الحادثة فقالوا : " أن الأصنام كانت تتكسر لدى ظهوره أمامها , والبرابى أقفرت من شياطينها "(9)

وذاب قلوب كهنة الأصنام خوفاً وهلعاً , ودهشة وفزعاً , فهرعوا إلى حكام مصر لينصرهم على القادم الصغير ولكنه لم يكن سلطان الظلمة له سيطرة عليه , وفى أثناء هروب العائلة المقدسة من بلدة إلى أخرى كان يؤمن بعض المصريين بالرب يسوع و ولكنه كان يجد الكره والعداوة من بعضهم ألاخر ومن كهنة الأوثان وخدامها لفقدهم أرزاقهم , فحلت على الأولين بركته وعلى الآخرين هيبته . 

وما احلى تعليق دينيس DENYS LE CHARTREUX على أشعياء النبى (أشعياء 19: 1) فقال : " كما تحطم تمثال داجون أمام التابوت المقدس هكذا سقطت تماثيل مصر عند مجئ يسوع , إذ لم تقوى على مواجهة حضورة " (10) 

أما المؤرخ بلاديوس PALLADIUS أسقف هيلينوبوليس Helenopolis وهو من رجال القرن الرابع الميلادى ذهب بنفسه إلى إقليم الصعيد إلى " منطقة الأشمونيين " حيث ذهب الرب يسوع مع مريم ويوسف إتماماً لكلام الرب على لسان أشعياء (أشعياء 19: 1) الذى قال : " هو ذا الرب يركب على سحابة سريعة ويدخل مصر , فتتزلزل أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر فى داخلها " وقال المؤرخ : " وقد رأينا أيضاً هناك بيت الأوثان حيث سقطت جميع الأوثان التى فيه على وجوهها عندما دخل مخلصنا المدينة "(11)

عيد الكنيسة القبطية لذكرى دخول السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة لأرض مصر

تعيد الكنيسة القبطية لذكرى دخول المسيح أرض مصر فى 24 من شهر بشنس القبطى , ويعتبر هذا العيد من أعياد المسيحيين ألقباط السيدية الصغرى . 

ويتغنى شعب الكنيسة لهذه الذكرى العظيمة , مشيده لألهنا الرب يسوع الذى أنعم على بلادنا بالبركات , والشرف العظيم الذى خلعته عليها الزيارة الخالدة وهذه الرحلة التى بها تقدست بلادنا .

وذلك بترنمهم بكلمات ذكصولوجية اليوم 24 من بشنس فيتغنون بلحن قائلين" 

إفرحى وتهللى يا مصر ( أو يا أهل مصر) وكل بنيها , وكل تخومها , فإنه اتى إليك محب البشر الكائن قبل كل الدهور " فى الصورة المقابلة النص باللغة القبطية وهى اللغة المكتوبة بالحروف اليونانية والمنطوقة باللغة الفرعونية القديمة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

رحلة العائلة المقدسة وهروبها فى    
 بلاد الوجه البحرى بمصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_349.htm

 العائلة المقدسة تبدأ رحلتها فى صعيد مصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_350.htm

رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر عبر سيناء
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_348.htm
مدة إقامة العائلة فى أرض مصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_371.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

ظهور العذراء مريم على قباب كنائس مصر

الفرق بين إله حقيقى وأى إلاه كاذب هو قوة الإله الحقيقى الإعجازية التى يراها الناس على مر العصور بينما يكمن الإله الكاذب يستجدى مساعدة المؤمنين به فى نصرته , بهذا فقط يستريح الناس فى داخل قلوبهم أنهم يعبدون الإله الحقيقى لهذا نجد شعباً ما زال يؤمن بالمسيحية فى وسط المسلمين حتى الآن فى مصر 
ويتعجب العالم الغربى والشرقى من وجود الأقباط فى مصر بالرغم من الأضطهاد الشديد للأقباط الذى إستمر فى تواصل منذ إيمانهم بالمسيح لمدة أكثر من 1435 سنة تقريباً , والسبب الوحيد لبقائهم أحياء أنه أيدهم كلمة الرب السيد المسيح ذاته لآنه يعمل معهم فقد قال : أبى يعمل وأنا أعمل .. ويمكن القول فى ثقة أن هذا الوجود الإلهى فى وسط اقباط مصر هو التفسير الوحيد لبقاء المسيحية , ووجود القبطى المسيحى فى مصر  .
وليس هذا فقط ولكنهم لبسوا قوة من الأعالى هذه القوه هى الروح القدس الذى يعمل ايضاً من داخلهم يرشدهم ويعلمهم الطريق حيث ترى تأثير النعمة على وجوه الأقباط  وبهذه النعمة فقط يمكن أن تفرق بين المصريين للوهلة الأولى فعندما تراهم تكتشف القبطى وتشير عليه : " هذا الإنسان هو مسيحى حقاً " .  فالوجه المسيحى ظاهر يعلن نورانية المسيح الظاهرة فيه عن وجه المسلم . 
وقد لاحظت أيها القارئ عندما رأيت وجوه الشهداء المسيحيين الذين قتلهم المسلمين فى مذبحة الكشح الموجودة فى هذا الموقع عليها نعمة إلهية ظاهرة تختلف تماماً عن وجوه الشيوخ الأحياء التى ترى فيها الشر ومنهم الشيخ عمر عبد الرحمن أثناء محاكمته وستجدها فى صفحة محمد أنور السادات فى هذا الموقع . 
ونحن كأقباط نقول لإلهنا الحقيقى .. إذا أنه ليس بتقوانا وليس بقدرتناً يارب ولا بصبرنا , ولكن لوجود كلمتك المسيح بيننا والروح القدس وبهذه القوة الخفية يتمجد الرب فينا وفى كنائسنا وفى حياتنا , فيولد قديسين بيننا يشفون مرضى ويخرجون الأرواح النجسة والشياطين وينقلون جبالاً ويظهر قديسون ماتوا فى كنائسنا .. فلكم الفخر ياآبائى واخوتى من قبط مصر لأنكم ترون بعيونكم ما لم تسمع به أذن وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر هوذا مسيحنا حى ويرينا كل يوم نفسه وقوته .
وأقول لأقباط اليوم .. أنه لفخر لأقباط مصر أن يظهر هذا العدد الكبير من الظهورات الروحية لجيلنا , جيل واحد فقط اخذ بركة أكثر من الأجيال السابقة وقد سكب الرب موهبة الروح القدس ليفتنوا المسكونة كلها , فحملوا أيضاً مهمة التبشير لأخوتهم المسلمين الذى اصل آباؤهم كانوا أقباطاً وأعتننقوا الإسلام تحت حد السيف وهم فقراء ولم يقدروا على دفع الجزية بعد أن خيروهم بين الجزية أو القتل أو الإسلام .

 ويمكن القول أن 80 % من الأقباط المسيحيين رأوا رؤى فى أحلامهم أو فى يقظتهم أى أن الغالبية رأى قديسين وآخرون رأوا السيدة العذراء مريم والقليل رأوا السيد المسيح نفسه لماذا خص الرب الشعب القبطى بهذه الرؤى والأحلام ؟ لأنه بسبب امر بسيط وهو أن الرب خص شعب مصر بقوله مبارك شعبى مصر .. وعندما قال شعبى أى أن الأقباط مسيحى مصر هم : ملكه بتوعه خاصته .. لقد رأى خمسة فقط أطفال السيدة العذراء (سانت فاتيما) فانشأ الغربيين كنيسة ضخمة فى المكان وأنا شخصياً رأيت السيدة العذراء فى احلام ورايتها على قباب كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون فى مصر عشرات المرات كما رآها الملايين من أقباط ومسلمين وأقول أن هذا شيئاً عادياً لنا فى مصر لعلاقتنا الخاصة بإلهنا .

والعجيب أنه صاحب هذا الظهور عدد لا يمكن حصره من المعجزات ومئات الأشياء العجيبة مما سنتطرق إليه فى هذه الظهورات المعجزية لهذا قال مؤرخوا التاريخ فى خلال العصور المختلفة وفى العصر الحاضر على الأقباط  : " أن الأقباط هم أمة المقدسة " . 

وإلهنا إلهاً قوياً لا يختبئ وراء نبياً ولكنه ظاهر لكل البشر يراه الإنسان ويحس به بمجرد أن يفتح له قلبه يجئ إليه ويظهر له ذاته بل ويحل بروح قدسه فيه , إن عدداً لا يستطيع أحد حصره من المسلمين أعتنقوا المسيحية عن طريق هذه الرؤى والأحلام وأنا شخصياً أعرف عدة عائلات كانت مسلمة أعتنقت المسيحية لأنها رأت رؤى العين السيدة العذراء أو أحد القديسين أو السيد المسيح نفسه أن الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين الذين أعتنقوا المسيحية تأكدوا أنه هناك إلها ظاهراً لم يروه فى الإسلام , فكيف يحارب المسلمين اليوم إلهنا الغير مرئى ويظهر نفسه لأتباعه ويبرهن لهم أنه الإله الحقيقى , ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن إيمان هؤلاء المسلمين بالمسيحية لم يبدأ اليوم ولكن الجيل الأول منهم بدأ مع ظهور السيدة العذراء على قباب الزيتون سنة 1968 م

 كان شاول اليهودى يضطهد السيد المسيح.. وظهر السيد المسيح لشاول الذى يضهده وقال له : " صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس - أى شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدنى " فتحول شاول إلى المسيحية واصبح اسمه بولس , وبولس يكرهه المسلمين اليوم لأن اسمه اصبح مناره يهتدى بها من ترك الإسلام فكل المسلمين الذين تحولوا إلى المسيحية فتنهم اسم وسيرة شاول الطرسوسى الذى غير أسمه واصبح اسمه بولس عبد ورسول المسيح كلمة الرب . 

وشئ آخر أنعمت به العذراء القديسة مريم على شعب مصر وهو : أخراج الشياطين من المسلمين فقد حدث فى أحدى الكنائس القبطية فى بلد بعيده أن أتى طفلاً عليه روح نجس وكانت رحلة من شعب الكنيسة خرجت قبلاً من هذه الكنيسة لزيارة كنيسة العذراء أثناء ظهورها , وحدث أن هاج الطفل هياجاً شديداً وقال العذرا ظهرت على الكنيسة ورفعت أديها وبتخرجنا , فصلى الكاهن على الطفل وأمر الشيطان بالخروج وأن يعطى علامة , فقال الشيطان على لسان الطفل : " العلامة دى اللى بيطلبها مار جرجس ولكن العدرا فى الزيتون بطلع ملايين منا من غير علامة " وهدأ الطفل وعندما عاد شعب الكنيسة من زيارة كنيسة الزيتون سألهم الكاهن هل العدرا ظهرت فقالوا أيوة يا ابونا ,, فقال متى ؟ فقالوا الساعة السادسة .. وكان هو الوقت الذى خرج الشيطان من الطفل عندما ظهرت العذراء فى الزيتون من اجل شعب مصر . 

القرآن ومريم 

ولكن مما يؤسف له أن مريم الموجوده فى القرآن ليست هى الموجوده فى الأناجيل من حيث أنها أبنة عمران وأخت هارون وهو الأسم الأنثوى الوحيد الذى ذكر فيه ودعاها أخت هارون وأن أبوها عمران فمن هما هارون وعمران؟  وبالرغم من القرآن شوة صورتها فى خيال المسيحيين لأن القرآن أتهمها بالفحشاء إلا أنه يمكن أن تصبح بداية لإيمان المسلمين بالمسيحية , إسم مريم هو الإسم الأنثوى الذى ذكر فى القرآن 25 مرة  . 

إن ما قيل من صفات المسيح وأمه فى القرآن يفوق عما قيل عن جميع الأنبياء , وحتى إذا قارنا ما قيل عن المسيح وامه مع ما قيل عن محمد وأمه فى القرآن ذاته فكأننا نقارن بين الثريا والثرى فى القرأن ذاته .
وقال كعب الأحبار اليهودى بحضرة عائشة إن مريم ليست بأخت هارون أخى موسى فقالت عائشة كذبت فقال لها يا أم المؤمنين إن كان رسول الله قاله فهو أصدق إلا أننى وجدت بينهما 600 سنة قال فسكتت

إلا أن الفرق الحقيقى هو 1600 سنة وليس كما ذكر كعب الأحبار 
ومن عادة العرب تزوير الأسماء والتاريخ ففى صحيح مسلم عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال لما قدمن نجران(قبيلة مسيحية) سألونى فقالوا أنكم تقرءون يا أخت هارون وموسى قبل عيسى بكذا وكذا فلما قدمت على رسول الله سألته فقال إنهم كانوا يسمون بأنبيائهم الصالحين قبل 
ودافع المفسرون المسلمون بإختلاق إجابات واهية بلا برهان حقيقى وبلا سند واقعى بأن مريم أخت هارون ولكنهم فشلوا فى إثبات علاقة مريم بعمران ومن هو عمران هذا؟ لأن أبو موسى هو عمرام وليس عمران فظل القرآن مصدر طعن وشك طيلة هذه القرون منذ أن ذكر بزبد لن ثابت اليهودى أن هارون أخو مريم وعمران أبيها 

أما فى المسيحية فمعروف ان مطات (متثاث) من قبيلة (سبط ) لاوى كان له 3 بنات هما : مريم, وصوفية , وحنة 

مريم بنت  مطات (متثاث) لها أبنة واحدة أسمها  سالومى وتعمل قابلة ( مولده)

وصوفية بنت  مطات (متثاث) لها أبنة واحده أسمها أليصابات التى تزوجت زكريا الكاهن وأنجبت يوحنا المعمدان 

وحنة  بنت  مطات (متثاث) تزوجت يواقيم وكانت عاقراً فنذرت إذا أنجبت تهب المولود للرب فأنجبت مريم أم النور فوهبتها للهيكل ثم أعطاها الرب وولدت أبنه أخرى فأسمتها مريم بنفس أسم العذراء مريم التى وهبتها للهيكل 

ومريم التى وهبتها أمها حنة للهيكل هى أم السيد المسيح 

أما مريم أختها فقد تزوجت من كلوبا ( حلفى) وهى أم القديسين يعقوب وسمعان ويهوذا وبنات أخريات ( وهم الذين دعاهم الكتاب أخوة يسوع   راجع مخطوط السنكسار القبطى ترجمة ونشر رينيه باسيه 1929 تنسيق وتعليق دياكون د/ ميخائيل مكس اسكندر مكتبة المحبة القاهرة رقم الإيداع 14511/2003

-------------------------------

** ويروى التقليد الكنسى أن الإنجيلى لوقا الطبيب رسم للسيده العذراء صورتين احدهما بدير الانبا مكاريوس بوادي النطرون مصر و الاخري منقول عنها صوره في كنيسة المعلقه مشهوره بالموناليزا القبطية  .

** ويروى البعض أنه أكتشفت كنيسة صغيرة فى حمص مدفونة بالكامل  تحت الأرض فأزيل عنها التراب ووجد فيها الزنار التى كانت تلبسه السيدة العذراء مريم كاملة الظهر والعفاف ومنذ إكتشاف هذه الكنيسة الصغيرة وقصدها كثير من الناس لا حصر لهم للتبرك من زنار السيدة العذراء مريم كما قصدها المرضى وبإيمانهم فعل الزنار عشرات الألاف من المعجزات .. طوباك أيتها القديسة العذراء مريم الأمينة الشفيعة لجنس البشرية .

******************************************************************************************
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3235496785412921970 ظهور السيده العذراء فى امريكا و نزول الزيت من الصوره


=====================================================================



تاريخ ظهورات العذراء مريم فى مصر 



حفظ لنا التاريخ القبطى بعضاً وليس كل ظهور العذراء للشعب القبطى فى مصر بعض هذه الظهورات كان لأفراد والبعض كان بسبب إضطهاد والبعض كان للملايين لتقوية الإيمان وكان ظهور العذراء مريم والدة السيد المسيح خاطفاً فى حلم وبعض الظهورات أستمر يومياً لعدة شهور متواصلة ورآه الناس مسلمين ومسيحيين وأجانب .

والجميع بلا أستثناء شهدوا  لأنهم شاهدوابطرق مختلفه هذا الظهور .



============================================================================================

ميلاد القديسة العذراء والدة الإله ( 1 بشــنس) بحسب السنكسار القبطى الطبعة الحديثة (تاريخ الكنيسة )

في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بميلاد البتول الطاهرة مرتمريم والدة الإله التي منها كان الخلاص لجنس البشر . ولدت هذه العذراء بمدينة الناصرية حيث كان والداها يقيمان ، وكان كليهما متوجع القلب لأنه لم يكن يستطيع أن يقدم قربانا لله لأنه لم ينجب أولادا فلما جاء ملء الزمان المعين حسب التدبير الإلهي أرسل ملاك الرب وبشر الشيخ يواقيم والدها حينما كان قائما في الجبل يصلي بقوله : " ان الرب يعطيك نسلا يكون منه خلاص العالم " فنزل من الجبل لوقته موقنا ومصدقا بما قاله له الملاك وأعلم زوجته حنة بما رأي وسمع ففرحت وشكرت الله ونذرت نذرا أن الذي تلده يكون خادما لله في بيته كل أيام حياته وبعد ذلك حبلت وولدت هذه القديسة وأسمتها مريم التي أصبحت ملكة نساء العالمين . وبها نلنا النعمة شفاعتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين
**********************************************************************************************

قداسة العذراء وأعيادها فى الكنيسة القبطية 

 مقالة بعنوان " العذراء " بقلم‏ ‏المتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس أسقف الدرسات والبحث العلمى " نشرت فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ  20/8/2006 م السنة 48 العدد 2330 قال فيها : 

في‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏من‏ ‏شهر‏ ‏مسري‏,‏ويقابل‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏والعشرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏شهر‏ ‏أغسطس‏,‏حيث‏ ‏تعيد‏ ‏كنيستنا‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏بفطر‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏وهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏محمولا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أجنحة‏ ‏الملائكة‏,‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏رقدت‏ ‏رقاد‏ ‏الموت‏,‏بثلاثة‏ ‏أيام‏.‏وهو‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏سبعة‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏للعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏ظهورها‏ ‏بالزيتون‏,‏الذي‏ ‏أضيف‏ ‏رسميا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قائمة‏ ‏أعيادها‏,‏وسجل‏ ‏بالسنكسار‏ ‏ليقرأ‏ ‏بالكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ 24 ‏برمهات‏,‏ويقابل‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبريل‏.‏
هذه‏ ‏الأعياد‏ ‏السبعة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يلي‏:‏
‏1- ‏عيد‏ ‏البشارة‏ ‏بميلادها‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 7 ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏.‏
‏2- ‏عيد‏ ‏ميلادها‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ ‏أول‏ ‏بشنس‏.‏
‏3- ‏عيد‏ ‏تقديمها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الهيكل‏ ‏طفلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الثالثة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عمرها‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 3 ‏من‏ ‏كيهك‏.‏
‏4- ‏عيد‏ ‏دخولها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏,‏مع‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏الإلهي‏,‏وخطيبها‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏البار‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 24 ‏من‏ ‏بشنس‏.‏
‏5- ‏عيد‏ ‏نياحتها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏خروجها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجسد‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 21 ‏من‏ ‏طوبة‏.‏
‏6- ‏عيد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 16 ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏.‏
‏7- ‏عيد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏الحديد‏,‏ومعجزة‏ ‏إنقاذها‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏متياس‏ ‏الرسول‏,‏بصلواتها‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أذابت‏ ‏الحديد‏,‏ويقع‏ ‏في‏ 21 ‏من‏ ‏بؤونة‏.‏
وإذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تحتفل‏ ‏بنياحة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏وخروج‏ ‏روحها‏ ‏من‏ ‏جسدها‏,‏بالموت‏,‏في‏ 21 ‏من‏ ‏طوبة‏,‏فكان‏ ‏منطقيا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحتفل‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏في‏ 24 ‏من‏ ‏طوبة‏,‏لا‏ ‏في‏ 16 ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏,‏إذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تم‏ ‏في‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏من‏ ‏وفاتها‏,‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يشهدوا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصعود‏ ‏بعيونهم‏,‏وقتئذ‏.‏
أما‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏,‏فهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏التثبت‏ ‏من‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏,‏وذلك‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏بعيونهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏اليوم‏,‏جسدها‏,‏بعد‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏وصلاة‏.‏فتحقق‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الرؤيا‏ ‏العيانية‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏بذلك‏.‏فصار‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏حقيقة‏ ‏دينية‏ ‏مؤكدة‏,‏وثابتة‏,‏بالرؤيا‏ ‏العيانية‏,‏التي‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏للآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏يقينا‏,‏في‏ 16 ‏من‏ ‏مسري‏.‏
وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏,‏فالصوم‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏والذي‏ ‏ينتهي‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏قد‏ ‏صامه‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏تلاميذ‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏وفي‏ ‏نهايته‏ ‏تجلي‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏المقدس‏...‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ذاتها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏صامت‏,‏في‏ ‏حياتها‏,‏كثيرا‏,‏فقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏تعاني‏ ‏آلاما‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏اضطهدوها‏,‏وأتعبوها‏ ‏بمضايقات‏ ‏متنوعة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏هي‏ ‏تمضي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قبر‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏وحبيبها‏ ‏تتعبد‏ ‏وتصلي‏,‏وكذلك‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تصنع‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الهيكل‏ (‏أعمال‏ ‏الرسل‏1:14),‏وفي‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏الحبيب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏كأمر‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏وهو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الصليب‏,‏إلي‏ ‏بيته‏,‏إذ‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏:‏هوذا‏ ‏أمك‏.‏ومن‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الساعة‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏التلميذ‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خاصته‏ (‏يوحنا‏19:27).‏
ولقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏تقضي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏وقتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏والصلاة‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏تمارس‏ ‏الصوم‏,‏مكرسة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏طاقاتها‏ ‏لحياة‏ ‏التأمل‏ ‏الخالص‏.‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏غير‏ ‏تقديس‏ ‏ذاتها‏,‏وتكميل‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏بالرياضات‏ ‏الروحانية‏ ‏العالية‏,‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نالت‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏موهبة‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخمسين‏ (‏أعمال‏ ‏الرسل‏1:14,13),(2:1-4).‏والمعروف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمارس‏ ‏عملا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعمال‏ ‏الكهنوت‏,‏كما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدسقولية‏ (‏تعاليم‏ ‏الرسل‏):‏النساء‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعمدن‏.‏ونحن‏ ‏نعلمكم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفعل‏ ‏خطيئة‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏لمن‏ ‏يفعله‏,‏وهو‏ ‏مخالف‏ ‏للشريعة‏...‏لأنه‏ ‏لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتعمد‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏لكان‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يتعمد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمه‏ (‏باب‏20).‏
وقد‏ ‏أحبتها‏ ‏نساء‏ ‏وبنات‏ ‏أخريات‏,‏منهن‏ ‏صويحباتها‏ ‏اللائي‏ ‏عرفنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتها‏,‏وأثناء‏ ‏وجود‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏,‏منهن‏:‏مريم‏ ‏المجدلية‏,‏وحنة‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏خوزا‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏خزانة‏ ‏هيرودس‏ ‏وسوسنة‏ ‏وأخريات‏ ‏كثيرات‏ (‏لوقا‏8:3,2),(23:55,49),(24:10) ‏ثم‏ ‏انضم‏ ‏إليهن‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏من‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏ممن‏ ‏عشقن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏البتولية‏,‏والعفة‏ ‏الكاملة‏,‏تبعن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏واتخذنها‏ ‏رائدة‏ ‏لهن‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏التأمل‏,‏والعبادة‏,‏والتكريس‏ ‏التام‏ ‏بالروح‏ ‏والنفس‏ ‏والجسد‏.‏وقد‏ ‏تألفت‏ ‏منهن‏,‏بقيادة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏,‏أول‏ ‏جماعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏المتبتلات‏ ‏المتعبدات‏,‏عرفن‏ ‏بـعذاري‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏الزيتون‏,‏عشن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏الرهبنة‏,‏وكن‏ ‏يعتزلن‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏في‏ ‏أماكن‏ ‏هادئة‏ ‏بعيدة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏صخب‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏وضجيجها‏,‏رغبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الانصراف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الله‏,‏في‏ ‏تعبد‏ ‏خالص‏.‏
ولقد‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجماعة‏ ‏معروفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأولي‏,‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المعجبات‏ ‏من‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏والبنات‏ ‏بمثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخلوات‏ ‏الروحية‏,‏كن‏ ‏يلحقن‏ ‏بالعذاري‏ ‏العفيفات‏,‏ويمارسن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏,‏بالتقشف‏ ‏والنسك‏,‏في‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الأماكن‏ ‏الهادئة‏,‏ولربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السبب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏تصومه‏ ‏الكثيرات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏,‏بزهد‏ ‏ونسك‏ ‏كثير‏,‏ويمتنعن‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أكل‏ ‏الزيت‏,‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏أصوام‏ ‏المرتبة‏ ‏الأولي‏.‏بل‏ ‏وكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏صاروا‏ ‏يصومون‏ ‏صوم‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏صوما‏ ‏نسكيا‏ ‏بالامتناع‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الزيت‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يصومونه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏والملح‏,‏نظرا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏في‏ ‏البيت‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أولادها‏ ‏وزوجها‏.‏
ولقد‏ ‏استمر‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏المسيحية‏,‏وصار‏ ‏للعذاري‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏بهن‏ ‏يسمي‏ ‏خوروس‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صف‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏وقد‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النظام‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأولي‏,‏واستمر‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏,‏وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏دخلت‏ ‏كثيرات‏ ‏من‏ ‏المتبتلات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المترملات‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الرهبنة‏,‏وصرن‏ ‏يعرفن‏ ‏بالراهبات‏,‏ومهما‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏فالعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الرائدة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏لنظام‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏لنظام‏ ‏الراهبات‏.‏
إن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏هي‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏منازع‏ ‏فخر‏ ‏العذاري‏,‏وهي‏ ‏تاج‏ ‏البتولية‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏دون‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏العذاري‏ ‏ستظل‏ ‏الوحيدة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏كونها‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏العذارء‏ ‏في‏ ‏آن‏ ‏واحد‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏ولدت‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏,‏وهي‏ ‏عذراء‏,‏وظلت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ولادته‏ ‏عذراء‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏هي‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏حين‏.‏هي‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏دائمة‏ ‏البتولية‏ ‏والبكارة‏,‏هي‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بالألف‏ ‏واللام.
الظهور الأول 

ظهور العذراء مريم للقديس العظيم الأنبا رويس فى مصر
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_260.htm
ظهور العذراء مريم بالزيتون
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_261.htm
ظهور العذراء مريم فى المعادى سنة 1968
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_262.htm
ظهور العذراء مريم فى أدفو إيبارشية أسوان بمصر

 بتاريخ 15 مسرى 1698 ش الموافق 21 اغسطس 1982 م
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_263.htm
ظهور السيدة العذراء فى الجبل الغربى يأسيوط 1988م 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_264.htm
ظهور العذراء فى أسيوط سنة 2000م
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_265.htm
 ظهور العذراء مرة ثانية فى أسيوط 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1659.htm
السيدة العذراء تجرى عملية إزالة أورام سرطانية فى المخ 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_950.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

هل المسلم مصرى 
الإســــــــــــــــــلام وإنتماء المسلم لمصر كوطن 

لا يمكن أن نطلق على المسلم الذى يعيش فى مصر أنه مسلم مصرى لأن  الإسلام يتعارض مع الجنسية لأن العقيدة الإسلامية تعتبر أن الإسلام تجنس وليس الوطن وفى لندن عمر بكري الزعيم السابق لجماعة المهاجرين المحظور حاليا من دخول بريطانيا . نشرت صحيفة التايمز البريطانية تسجيلا له يشيد فيه بأسامة بن لادن ويعتبره الأمير
المتحدث باسمه في لندن أنجم شودري قالها صراحة في برنامج "نيوزنايت" احد أهم برامج تلفزيون البي بي سي، واعتبر أن الولاء لا يكون بالجنسية، والجواز البريطاني الذي يحمله ليس إلا وثيقة سفر تمكنه من دخول بريطانيا والخروج منها متى شاء , وزاد الطين بلة بقوله في ذلك البرنامج التلفزيوني الشهير إنه لو ولد في حظيرة للخيول فلن يكون حصانا، وبالتالي فإن مولده في بريطانيا لا يعني أن ولاءه للحكومة البريطانية
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_4387000/4387510.stm  راجع هذا الموقع 

 قال حسن البنا مؤسس الأخوان المسلمين الوطن هو الدين الإسلامى وليس الأرض لهذا لا يوجد شئ أسمه وطن ينتمى إليه المسلم فلا يوجد شئ أسمه مسلم مصرى أو مسلم أنجليزىأو مسلم أمريكى أو مسلم فرنسى أو حكومة من المسلمين مصريين لهذا فليس للمسلمين الحق فى المطالبة بوطن

المسلم خائن لمصر 

ولا يملك المسلم الذى يسكن مصر إتهام مسيحى قبطى مهاجر بالخيانة لمصر , لسبب جوهرى أن هذا المسلم سواء أكان أصله عربى أو أصله قبطى فقير لم يدفع الجزية وخاف من القتل فأعتنق الأسلام أو أن أصله قادم عندما قتلوا العرب جده القبطى وأخذ العرب جدته من ملكات اليمين واصبح من الموالى سقطت عن كل هؤلاء جنسيتهم المصرية بنطقة الشهادتين وإسلامه , لأن الإسلام هو الوطن وليس الأرض , وما دام المسلم أنتماؤه لشئ غير تراب الوطن المصرى ونيله الخالـــد يصبح أنتماؤه خارجى فهو لهذا يعتبر غريباً ولا حق له فى مصر كوطن بالرغم من أنه يسكن فيها ويستوطنها أسلامياً . 

والقارئ فى التاريخ يستطيع أن يرى بوضوح فى كل عصر فأحد الخلفاء الراشدين كانوا يكسرون الذهب لمنهوب من الشعوب المهزومة بالفئوس - والمسلمين الذين أستوطنوا مصر أعطوا ثرواتها وخيراتها للغزاة المسلمين لينعم بها الغرباء , ولما كان المسلمين بإسلامهم هم غرباء عن مصر إذا فلا حق لهؤلاء الغرباء بإتهام أهل البيت المسيحى القبطى المهاجر بالخيانة لمصر لأن هؤلاء الغرباء المسلمين يسرقون مصر وينهبون خيراتها لا يحملون الهوية المصرية الأصلية والأصيلة هم سراق ولصوص وقطاع طرق يأخذون مما لا يملكونه لأنهم يشعرون بأنهم غرباء عن مصر , ويحسون أن مصر ليس وطنهم ولكنها تكية يأخذون منها ما يشاءون , ونحن نراهم اليوم يعيثون فى مصر فساداً حتى أتوا بعاليها لواطيها وتقرا وتسمع عن السرقات بالملايين فى جميع الوزارات وعجز فى ميزانية شركات القطاع العام وأصبح أسم مصر العظيم بسببهم ذى سمعة سيئة لأنها أصبحت مرتع خصب لعصابات الإسلام الإجرامية وكل ما نستطيع قوله لك الله يا مصـــــــر  . 



===============================================================

الإســــــــــــلام والطابور الخامس من الأقباط 



البكــــــــــــــــاشين - المؤلفة قلوبهم - اليهوذيين 

كلمة بكاش كلمة غير عربية ولكنها مستعملة بكثرة فى مصر وهذه الكلمة مأخوذة من الأسم الفرعونى لنبات البوص ( بى كاش) أو الغاب المنتشر على ضفاف نهر النيل فى مصر , والمصريين يأخذون هذا النبات ويصنعون منه الناى ويزمرون ويغنون  , وكان من عادة المغنيين أخبار الناس فى القرى والمهرجانات الدينية بعظمة فرعون وكان كثير من غنائهم مبالغاً فيه ولهذا أقترنت كلمة نبات البوص بى كاش بمن ينفخ فى المزمار ليتغنى بأسم حاكم ما وأصبح أسمهم بمرور الزمن البكاشين وكانوا كثيراً ما كانوا ينقلون أخبار القرى إلى الطبقة الحاكمة . 

هؤلاء البكاشين كثراً ما تكون لهم مرتبات من الحاكم أو يكون معهم علاقات مالية أى يتغنون لهم من أجل المنفعة  

  وأستغل الأسلام  هذه الفئة من الناس المنتفعين لأغراضه وأهدافه الدينية أقصى أستغلال - فى الأنقضاض على أتباع الأديان الأخرى وسماهم رسول الإسلام المؤلفة قلوبهم , وهنا وجههم الإسلام من تمجيد للحاكم إلى خيانة القبيلة والتجسس عليها وإبلاغ الطرف الآخر بما يجرى فى القبيلة لأن أمالهم بإضفاء عليهم المرتبات والهبات والتعظيم والإرهاب فى بعض الأحيان . 

ولما كانت المسيحية مستهدفة منذ بداية نشأتها فقد كان أستغلال يهوذا من قبل مجلس السنهدريم اليهودى مثلاً واضحا من تلميذ خان معلمه وسلمه وسمى المسيحيين هذه الفئة من الناس أسم اليهوذيين . 

المفكر الأسلامى والمفكر القبطى 

النكسة هو أسم للهزيمة , كشعار من شعارات الإعلام المبنية على بث البروباجاندا الإسلامية أطلقت أسم المفكر الإسلامى على واحد مثل جمال بدوى .. وهو مفكر ولكنه فى عرف المذهب السنى ليس مسلم لأنه لا يؤمن بالسنة لهذا نجد كثيرين من المذهب السنى يرفضونه .. هذا لأنه يرفض ألحاديث مثلاً وهو مسلم ,  أما أسم المفكر القبطى فيختلف فقد أطلقها المسلمين على طائفة من الأرزقية أى الذين يرتزقون من الأسلام وهم لا ينتمون إلى الأقباط من بعيد ولا من قريب سوى أسمهم كما أنهم لا يتكلمون عن الأقباط , وقد سمعنا من خلال إعترافات بعض من الذين كانوا فى العصابات الإسلامية أن بعض المسيحيين الذين اسلموا لم يغيروا أسمائهم حتى يقومون بأفعال إجرامية وسط الشعب المسيحى , هؤلاء الأشخاص يهاجمون كل ما هو مسيحى حتى ولو كان رمزاً .

ومن هؤلاء : - 

 نبيل لوقا بيباوى : 

جمال أسعد :

ميلاد حنـــــــــــا 

كمــــــــال زاخر موسى 

جــــورج أسحاق وكلام الصهاينة 

هانى عزيز


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم 
الرجاء كل من عندة اضافة الى هذة الموسوعة يتفضل بالمشاركة 
صلوا لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 مارس 2007)

*الاخ الحبيب اثناسيوي الرسول 
نعمة وسلام 

الموسوعة جميلة جدا وانا كنت نزلتها من علي النت 
ودائما بقلب في مواضيعها الكتير 
ربنا يعوض تعبك وياريت الكل يحاول يقراء فيها
ربنا معك*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 مارس 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا ابن الفادى وارجو منك ان كان يوجد عندك اضافة فتاتى بالمشاركة وربنا معاك صلى لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------

